#ayatana 2010-03-08
<jpetersen> https://code.launchpad.net/~jpetersen/indicator-application/actions-notify-workaround contains a patch for the "updating action label does not update menu item" bug
<Nafai> Good morning
<jpetersen> Hey Nafai 
<Nafai> Hey jpetersen 
<Nafai> Hrm.  I wonder if your fix takes care of my gnome-bluetooth bug
<jpetersen> Nafai, it should
<Nafai> I'll check it out and find out
<Nafai> jpetersen: With some preliminary testing it appears that it would fix the problem
<jpetersen> Nafai, cool
<Nafai> I'm going to try a bit more to make sure
<jpetersen> Nafai, yeah
<jcastro> good morning!
<Nafai> good morning jcastro!
<Nafai> jcastro: I finally got around to pushing my g-c-c changes to github.  Also, my gnome-bluetooth bug seems to be fixed by Jan's latest branch.
<jcastro> \o/
<Nafai> Should I go back to trying to fix the app-indicator/python bug?  Or what should I work on?
<jcastro> yeah
<jcastro> Nafai: which bug was it again?
<jcastro> we should fix that bug so marc can finish virt-manager.
<Nafai> Yes, that one
<jcastro> he's already done the work so it'd be a shame to lose it
<Nafai> Definitely
<Nafai> Time for me to fire up gdb to figure out what is going on
<jcastro> did jan submit his branch to ted so we can get it into lucid?
<jcastro> jpetersen: ^^
<Nafai> not sure :)
<jpetersen> tedg, https://code.launchpad.net/~jpetersen/indicator-application/actions-notify-workaround
<jpetersen> tedg, that fixes a bug when the label of a GtkAction is updated
<jcastro> hah, typical
<Nafai> nice
<Nafai> <jpetersen> tedg, https://code.launchpad.net/~jpetersen/indicator-application/actions-notify-workaround
<Nafai> <jpetersen> tedg, that fixes a bug when the label of a GtkAction is updated
<tedg> Nafai: jpetersen: Cool.
 * tedg looking
<djsiegel> tedg: when I click on a message notification from pidgin in the messaging menu, pidgin crashes
<tedg> djsiegel: I just noticed and update, I'm guessing it got rebuilt without fixing the signal handlers.
<jcastro> hey tedg 
<jcastro> can you review jan's branch today? I would like to finish off app indicators!
<tedg> jcastro: The one from this morning?
<jcastro> yeah
<tedg> jcastro: It's merged :)
<jcastro> \o/
<jcastro> tedg: ok so how's it work from now on, you guys just roll out updates during the thursday thing or do I just poke seb when we need fixes uploaded?
<tedg> jcastro: Depends, your choice.  We typically just do releases on Thursday, but seb and ken will cherry pick changes as well.
<jcastro> tedg: I am for whatever ensures we don't lose fixes from now until release. 
<tedg> jcastro: It's all Bazaar now, so we have crazy revision histories :)
<jcastro> heh
<tedg> jcastro: Bazaar solves that problem.
<tedg> jcastro: It really is a time vs. importance thing really.
<jcastro> tedg: ok so really the only one left is that one that Nafai is looking at
<Nafai> Yeah, hoping I figure that one out soonish :)
<Nafai> Why isn't there a libappindicator-dbg package?
<jcastro> Nafai: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/upower/+bug/432598
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 432598 in upower (Ubuntu Karmic) (and 13 other projects) "Do not show suspend/hiberate related UI if suspend is disabled in polkit (affects: 38) (dups: 1)" [Medium,Won't fix]
<jcastro> jono wants us to look at the app indicator bits of this
<qense> good evening
 * Nafai looks
<Nafai> So it needs to check gconf whether or not to show the menu items?
<jcastro> Nafai: I am trying to figure out which merge did what
<Nafai> ok
<jcastro> Nafai: mail pitti referencing this bug, tell him you have cycles to fix it for him, and then fix it up so Ted can merge it
<jcastro> would be the way to go there
<Nafai> ok, sounds good
<jcastro> Nafai: maybe that will free him up to do your vino review, hah
<jcastro> Nafai: he's on German time fyi 
<Nafai> k, I'll mail him as soon as I get off the phone right now
<jcastro> tedg: now that Nafai and jpetersen are mostly done with the porting we should have them fixing low hanging indicator fruit don't you think?
<vish> mpt: hi... do you want this bug fixed? > Bug 530751
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 530751 in gnome-power-manager (Ubuntu) (and 2 other projects) ""Battery Discharging" is a horribly worded message (affects: 4)" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/530751
<vish> mpt: only last cycle we changed the wording according to the specs
<tedg> jcastro: Uhm, I'm not sure what would be good things there.  I guess the number one thing for me would be fixing documentation so that it reflects everything they now know (and I didn't tell them :) )
<vish> mpt: either the notify-osd specs need updating ,or the bug needs to be invalidated ;)
<mpt> vish, yes, but it's too late for Lucid unfortunately
<mpt> vish, afaik the old spec was just excising the interactivity, not worrying much about the wording
<vish> mpt: ok , ty :)
<Nafai> jcastro: Mail sent, and I'm looking at the branch
<jcastro> <3
#ayatana 2010-03-09
<Nafai> Good morning
<bratsche> Morning!
<Nafai> Is the failback supposed to happen if the indicator applet isn't there but the service is running?
<bratsche> I'm not sure, you should ask ted.
<seb128> it doesn't in any case
<seb128> not sure if it should though
<seb128> I guess the issue is that the applet is not the only container which can render those
 * Nafai nods
<Nafai> seb128: I'm looking into the bug you passed my way (if not obvious)
<seb128> ok
<Nafai> jono_: lots of food for thought with your last Shot of Jaq
<jono_> thanks Nafai :)
<jcastro> tedg: wasn't there a tbird plugin for m-i somewhere?
<tedg> jcastro: Uhm, not sure.  There was a bug about it, but I don't know that there was code.
<jcastro> tedg: ok so after UDS Mountain View was anyone tasked with following up with the tbird folks?
<jcastro> I am guessing no. :D
<tedg> jcastro: If anyone has it'd be davidbarth.
#ayatana 2010-03-10
<maxb> Hi, where do I register a vote for PLEASE PLEASE PUT THE WINDOW BUTTONS BACK! :-)  (Assuming this is where the change originated?)
<DanRabbit1> maxb: the change originated from very high up and I'm afraid this is no amount of voting that can sway the decision
<maxb> *sigh*
<maxb> Having major UI decisions forcibly thrust upon you is becoming a distressing trend in Ubuntu
<DanRabbit1> maxb: You should try out it first. You might actually like it. I've had my buttons on the left for a couple years now and I would never go back :)
<maxb> I don't see the point in trying to retrain my brain on something that isn't even a change in functionality, just moving it around
<DanRabbit1> eh, in your opinion
<DanRabbit1> Psychologically, the left side of the screen is supposed to be more of a "comfort zone"
<maxb> !
<maxb> o...... kay
<DanRabbit1> Also, this means that window controls will never be under Notify-OSD bubbles
<DanRabbit1> well, I shouldn't say never.
<DanRabbit1> but less likely
<maxb> Yes. well. I use notification-daemon :-/
<DanRabbit1> hehe, well then you are obviously capable of modifying your system ;)
<DanRabbit1> it sounds harsh, but if you don't like it, there's tons of distros out there. That is what choosing a distro is about. Finding one that fits you the best.
<maxb> Anyway, is there a mailing list where this sort of change gets announced? (specifically, announced, rather than high-volume UI discussion)
<DanRabbit1> I don't believe this was discussed with the community if that's what you are asking
<DanRabbit1> it was something that just happened one day internally
<maxb> Well, even if it wasn't discussed, it would have been nice for it to have been announced as it happened
<DanRabbit1> maxb: Jono is the perfect person to ask about it ;)
<jono> maxb, just switch them back
<jono> it is a gconf key
<maxb> jono: Is there a mailing list where radical UI designs issuing forth from Canonical get announced, such that people running the development release can get some warning and background on the change, rather than just being surprised by an update one day?
<jono> maxb, every ubuntu release has surprises
<jono> but the ayatana list is the best place to ask
<maxb> Doesn't it make more sense to publish a brief statement why something's being done, rather than having people come asking?
<DanRabbit1> hehe, I think they would have to hire someone full time just to write a book rationalizing every change made from release to release ;)
<bratsche> DanRabbit1: I disagree that no amount of voting/bitching can sway the decision. :)
<maxb> Not every change. Just the ones that are quite obviously going to be controversial
<maxb> Really, what annoys me the most is that it's been done without providing a configuration UI. *I* can happily fiddle with gconf. My mother/father/brother can not.
<bratsche> Hey jono, how's it going dude?
<DanRabbit1> bratsche: well AFAIK it was Mark who made the call ;)
<jcastro> seb128: is it indicator-application bug day for you?
<jcastro> \o/
<seb128> jcastro, yes ;-)
<seb128> jcastro, helping my ayatana friends to see clearly what they should look at for lucid
<jcastro> cool
<jpetersen> I will be back in an hour
<Nafai> HI guys
<Nafai> Sorry I haven't been online, been a really bad allergy day
<ryanprior> Hey Nafai.
<jpetersen> Hey Nafai
<Nafai> Hi jpetersen, ryanprior
<seb128> tedg, bug #530429
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 530429 in indicator-applet (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "invalid cast from `GtkStatusIcon' to `GtkWidget' (affects: 2)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/530429
<seb128> do you think those warnings are coming from indicator-applet?
<seb128> jcastro, bug #535267
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 535267 in indicator-applet (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Application indicator menu is not updated when new devices are added (affects: 1)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/535267
<seb128> was there an another bug update issues already somewhere?
<jcastro> seb128: running an irc session, I'll check later
<seb128> jcastro, ok no hurry
<jcastro> jpetersen or nafai might know
<tedg> seb128: They could be in libappindicator.
<tedg> I wish there was a line number.
<tedg> Oh, wait.  That's fixed.
<seb128> tedg, I rebuilt without the libindicator change and it's not there
<seb128> the warning
<seb128> tedg, what is fixed?
<seb128> the warning or the update? ;-)
<tedg> seb128: The warning.
<seb128> where ?
<tedg> seb128: I want to give credit, but I don't remember who fixed it... I think it was chriscoulson.
<seb128> hum right, I don't get it in lucid now
<seb128> tedg, 
<seb128> "      Use gtk_status_icon_set_visible to hide the status icon. GtkStatusIcon is not derived from GtkWidget, so gtk_widget_hide doesn't work
<seb128> "
<seb128> that one?
<seb128> tedg, it was chrisccoulson indeed, thanks
<tedg> seb128: Yup, that one.
<seb128> Nafai, hey
<seb128> Nafai, bug #535267, do you know if that's a duplicate and from which bug?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 535267 in indicator-applet (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Application indicator menu is not updated when new devices are added (affects: 1)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/535267
<Nafai> seb128: Let me check
<seb128> Nafai, thanks
<Nafai> It's related to an earlier bug, thought it was fixed, but it could very well be new
<seb128> Nafai, can I assign it to you to investigate?
<Nafai> sure thing
<seb128> thanks
<Nafai> This actually sounds like another bug that will be fixed with jpetersen's patch that I think will be rolled out tomorrow with the latest indicator release, I'll check it against the code in bzr
<seb128> Nafai, thanks
<seb128> tedg, bug #534854, does that speak to you?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 534854 in indicator-applet (Ubuntu) "indicator-applet logs 'GTK not updated' to disk every 30 seconds (affects: 2)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/534854
<tedg> seb128: Yes, that's a dbusmenu bug.
<seb128> tedg, ok, should I assign it to you?
<tedg> seb128: yes
<seb128> tedg, in which cases does it happen?
<seb128> tedg, thanks
<tedg> seb128: I think that it's something to do with dbusmenu-gtk looking for a property update before being realized.  It's a race condition that is fortunately ending in a warning :)
<seb128> tedg, ok
<seb128> tedg, sorry for all the ping today but I think we are almost done looking through the list
<seb128> then I will let you work quietly on fixing on those isses for lucid ;-)
<tedg> seb128: Heh, no worried.  Thank you for going through them!
<tedg> worries
<seb128> tedg, np
<seb128> tedg, I guess you have a bug about the spacing for indicators?
<tedg> seb128: Yes, I think kwwii has fixed it in the theme.
<seb128> tedg, oh, right, he fixed it in the default theme but not the light one
<seb128> tedg, I will chase him tomorrow ;-)
<Nafai> bbiab, but I will investigate these things today
<seb128> Nafai, see you later
<seb128> tedg, btw
<seb128> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/40652260/buildlog_ubuntu-lucid-i386.libindicate_0.3.5-0ubuntu4_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<seb128> tedg, libindicate still failed to build with your change + the build-depends
 * tedg looking
<tedg> Uhg, okay.  It needs a lib path.
<seb128> right
<seb128> it's probably working for you or me because we have a system libindicate installed
<seb128> but it should have a -L$(srcdirsomething)
<seb128> tedg, what does the indicator ordering? there is a bug saying that applications should go on the left of the sound indicator
<seb128> has the order been speced?
<tedg> seb128: Yes, it should be in -L$(top_builddir)/libindicate/.libs
<tedg> seb128: Yes it has.  And it's in trunk... need to do a release of indicator-applet.
<seb128> tedg, good ;-)
<seb128> I see, revision 343
<jcastro> seb128: lp #535267 looks like a regression
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 535267 in indicator-application (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Application indicator menu is not updated when new devices are added (affects: 1)" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/535267
<jcastro> I think that was the problem he was having before
<seb128> jcastro, Nafai replied since
<jcastro> oh ok
<seb128> jcastro, he said that jpeterson's recent change might fix it
<seb128> jcastro, he will test that later and update the bug
<seb128> jcastro, but thanks ;-)
<jcastro> well, while he's in there he can check on the icons
<seb128> tedg, bah I don't get it, there is several crash in standard GError use
<jcastro> seb128: we wanted to remove the arrow thing and the prefs icon right? So the menu doesn't look all messed up?
<seb128> jcastro, that's not a gnome-bluetooth bug but the indicator not respecting the show_icon flag for stock items 
<jcastro> oh
<seb128> jcastro, we agree there is no change required to the app patch there
<jcastro> are we fixing that for lucid?
<seb128> I guess so
<jcastro> in the indicator I mean
<seb128> I'm building a list of milestoned issues for dx work, I will put it there
<jcastro> <3
<tedg> seb128: Yeah, I've seen a couple that have done that.  I'm not clear on why.  I think it's something with dbus setting errors.  Is that what you're seeing?
<seb128> tedg, yes
<seb128> chrisccoulson might know about that?
<seb128> code is basically
<seb128> dbus_g_proxy_new_for_name_owner(priv->bus,...&error);
<seb128> 	if (error != NULL) {
<seb128> 		g_error("Unable to get the proxy to DBus: %s", error->message);
<seb128> with error init to NULL before being used as it should
<seb128> and it crashes in the g_error call
<tedg> I think dbus must be doing a double free somewhere.  I've looked and not found it though :(
<seb128> doesn't make sense to me
<tedg> dbus-glib.
<seb128> will be tricky to debug I guess
<chrisccoulson> hi
<chrisccoulson> i saw my name mentioned ;)
<seb128> hey chrisccoulson
<seb128> chrisccoulson, you know quite some things about dbus so I was wondering if you saw bugs like this before
<chrisccoulson> where is that code from?
<seb128> chrisccoulson, one bug is bug #532965
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 532965 in libindicator (Ubuntu) "indicator-applet-session crashed with signal 5 in g_type_create_instance() (affects: 1)" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/532965
<seb128> libindicator
<seb128> bzr get lp:libindicator
<seb128> editor libindicator/indicator-service-manager.c
<seb128> line 189
<seb128> but I just ran into a similar but in indicator-messages
<seb128> bug #522855
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 522855 in indicator-applet (Ubuntu) "indicator-applet crashed with signal 5 in indicator_object_get_entries() (affects: 4) (dups: 3)" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/522855
<seb128> so I'm wondering what the heck is happening with dbus and GErrors
<seb128> chrisccoulson, don't feel like you have to look at that, I was just wondering if you have seen similar bugs before
<seb128> I know you discussed some dbusish issues with james_w
<chrisccoulson> i'll have a quick look and see if i can spot something
<seb128> chrisccoulson, thanks
<seb128> hum
<seb128> there is a new dbus-glib bug fix version in debian
<seb128> I'm wondering if we should get that in lucid
<seb128> hum
<seb128> chrisccoulson, tedg: http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=541632
<ubot4> Debian bug 541632 in libdbus-glib-1-2 "libdbus-glib-1-2: wonky results from dbus_g_proxy_call" [Normal,Fixed]
<seb128> similar issue?
<chrisccoulson> i remember looking at that when i looked at what looked like a similar issue, but it ended up being something different
<chrisccoulson> but it could be that issue
<seb128> we should get 0.84 in ;-)
<seb128> I'm pondering just doing the sync now
<tedg> Yeah, that seems likely to be the issue.
 * tedg sucks at switch statments which probably why he missed it.  Seriously, it's a coding weakness, I always slow down when writing them.
<seb128> chrisccoulson, tedg: ok thanks, I will sync dbus-glib 0.84 from debian and close those bugs with a "reopen if you get the issue again after upgrade"
#ayatana 2010-03-11
<kklimonda> is changing username or password (and doing other things like restarting handshaking process or logging out user from web ui because of the wrong credentials) in preferences windows immediately after GtkEntry widget looses focus a good practice?
<jcastro> tedg: fagan found that the a-i docs you have on your people page have a bunch of 404's
<jcastro> tedg: I will assign you the bug!
<tedg> jcastro: Eh, we need to figure out how to generate those the right way...
<jcastro> ok we'll use that as the tracking bug
<Nafai> Hi guys
<Nafai> Sorry I haven't got much done, yesterday my allergies got the best of me
<seb128> Nafai, hey
<seb128> Nafai, ok, the bluetooth update bug is on your todolist for today if your feel better then? ;-)
<Nafai> Yes, I do
<Nafai> That will be my first task :)
<seb128> Nafai, second task for you if you have time would be to investigate notify-osd displaying wrong rhythmbox covers sometime
<Nafai> Yeah, I was noticing that the other day actually
<seb128> like on track changes when the new song doesn't have a cover you sometime get the previous track cover displayed for it
<seb128> Nafai, you think you can add that to your todolist then?
<Nafai> Yeah, is there a bug filed for that yet?
<seb128> I will look at it now
<seb128> there is quite some rhythmbox, artwork bugs
<jcastro> Nafai: jpetersen: smithj: I'll send you guys a mail this morning, basically after you finish up the a-i tasks you have pending we're just going to assign you desktop bugs that need to be fixed.
<jpetersen> jcastro, ok
<seb128> Nafai, let's use bug #451086
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 451086 in rhythmbox (Ubuntu Karmic) (and 6 other projects) "Rhythmbox Notification Bubble shows wrong cover art (affects: 33) (dups: 4)" [Low,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/451086
<seb128> I'm wondering if bug #426329 is similar though
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 426329 in rhythmbox (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Rhythmbox fails to display cover image from id3 tag (affects: 8) (dups: 1)" [Low,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/426329
<seb128> it's probably not no
<Nafai> jcastro: ok
<Nafai> tedg: Were Jpetersen's changes going to go into a new indicator release today?
<Nafai> jcastro: Darn, the Chrome theme you posted is for Ambiance, not Radiance :(
<jcastro> maybe the guy will make another one!
<Nafai> Hopefully
<jpetersen> btw i have a patch which fixes the upstream gtk+ bug: https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=612574
<ubot4> Gnome bug 612574 in uimanager/actions "GtkMenuItem does not emit notify::label when label is changed through GtkAction" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<tedg> Nafai: I believe so, I'll make sure though.
<Nafai> thanks
<tedg> jpetersen: Sweet.  bratsche, can you review jpetersen's patch ^
<kklimonda> is bug 537049 something to be fixed in all applications affected or is it bug in appindicator?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 537049 in transmission (Ubuntu) (and 2 other projects) "Indicator menus should not use icons except for dynamic objects (affects: 1)" [Low,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/537049
<bratsche> Yeah
<tedg> kklimonda: In applications.
<jpetersen> I will be just away for dinner, will be back in an hour
<qense> seb128: The issue with the menu of AppInd -- I'm thinking of the gnome-bluetooth bug -- not updating could be related to the fact that even though libappind does support menu updates there seem to be some issues when actions are used to draw the menu items; at least the label isn't updated in that case.
<qense> Not sure whether that applies to gnome-bt as well, though.
<seb128> qense, ok, thanks
<seb128> Nafai, I've assigned bug #408294 to you too
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 408294 in empathy (Ubuntu Lucid) (and 2 other projects) "Notifications do not merge when coming from the same contact (affects: 3)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/408294
<Nafai> Just noticed that one coming in too
<Nafai> (in my inbox, that is)
<seb128> Nafai, don't freak out, I'm just putting some stuff on your todolist in case you get borred, there is no hurry just tackle in order things you can ;-)
<Nafai> Thanks :)
<vish> mpt: hi.. did you try Bug #537381 , in a guest session?  it does not happen there , also I'm not sure why you thought it was a theme bug
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 537381 in light-themes (Ubuntu) ""Applications" and session menus don't work at screen edge (affects: 1)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/537381
<vish> mpt: it is a gnome-panel/gnome-main-menu bug [from what i understand] and probably due to cruft in the /home
<mpt> vish, I just tried it in a guest session. The bug occurs in Ambience and in Human but not in Clearlooks.
<vish> mpt: weird , doesnt happen for me in guest session.. ok..i'll leave it to ken ;)
#ayatana 2010-03-12
<jpetersen> Good morning
<seb128> hello there
<seb128> hey jpetersen
<jpetersen> hey seb128
<seb128> jpetersen, do you know what the status is about icons being displayed in the indicator for stock items without respecting show_icon?
<seb128> jpetersen, is that a known bug? being worked?
<seb128> jpetersen, ie the exit one in rhythmbox or the gnome-bluetooth ones
<jpetersen> seb128, I think we should respect the GtkImageMenuItem::"always-show-image" property so we do not have to fix all applications
<seb128> jpetersen, right, me too
<seb128> jpetersen, do you think it's something you could fix?
<jpetersen> seb128, yes I can do it
<seb128> jpetersen, excellent, please add it to your todolist then ;-)
<seb128> thanks!
<jpetersen> seb128, ok :)
<seb128> jpetersen, do you know what source needs to be changed for that? just to have a bug tracking that issue
<jpetersen> seb128, indicator-application
<seb128> jpetersen, how is tasklist looking right now?
<seb128> jpetersen, I'm checking to see if I can reasonably put some extra bugs on your plates or not ;-)
<jpetersen> i am now working on "always-show-image" support and the "leave messages" dialog for gnome-screensaver
<jpetersen> there are no other bugs currently assigned
<seb128> jpetersen, ok, I'm adding bug #530138 to your list then ;-)
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 530138 in indicator-application (Ubuntu Lucid) (and 2 other projects) "Using .append() on a gtkmenu doesn't update the indicator's menu (affects: 1)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/530138
<jpetersen> seb128, ok
<seb128> jpetersen, please consider the gnome-screensaver bug has lower priority than the fixes though
<jpetersen> seb128, yes of course :)
<seb128> jpetersen, ie default back on that if you have free time and no other bug waiting
<seb128> jpetersen, thanks a lot!
<seb128> jpetersen, btw you do great work, that's really appreciate ;-)
<seb128> jpetersen, lucid will rock ;-)
<jpetersen> thanks :)
<Nafai> Good morning
<seb128> hey Nafai
<seb128> how are you?
<Nafai> Doing well, and you?
<seb128> Nafai, I'm good thanks, almost weekend!
<Nafai> Indeed.  Yay.
<seb128> Nafai, did you have any luck on this gnome-bluetooth bug?
<Nafai> I'm about to test with the update to app indicators that is installing now and then see what is left of the filed bugs on g-b
<seb128> Nafai, ok good, did you work on any bug yesterday?
<seb128> Nafai, ie any news about the rhythmbox artwork update?
<seb128> or the empathy append for notify-osd,
<seb128> ?
<Nafai> I was reading the code for the rhythmbox bug and have some testing to do to figure out what is going on there
<Nafai> I plan on finishing gnome-bluetooth bugs and rhythmbox today and then I'm working a bit tomorrow because I was out a day this week
<Nafai> brb, getting breakfast
<seb128> Nafai, ok, good, no worry I was just checking if you were done with those or not
<seb128> Nafai, seems I don't need to look for new bugs to add to your list today ;-)
<Nafai> Yeah, I've got plenty right now :)
<jcastro> seb128: I have a workflow question
<seb128> jcastro, sure
<jcastro> seb128: since we're now frozen, assuming they start fixing up the bugs, how do you deal with that? Do you just queue them up locally and land them after freeze? Use a PPA?
<seb128> jcastro, queue them in the lucid queue
<seb128> it will be flushed in after beta1
<jcastro> is there a url to watch the queue?
<seb128> jcastro, sorry I didn't see you reply
<seb128> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/lucid/+queue
<seb128> jcastro, ^
<jcastro> ah duh, that makes sense, thanks
<qense> tedg: Do you have time to take a look at <https://code.launchpad.net/~qense/indicator-application/fix-mono-bindings/+merge/20813> please?
<qense> jcastro: Do you know if someone is working on bug #529052?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 529052 in indicator-application (Ubuntu) "battery applet comes and goes in notification area (affects: 38) (dups: 9)" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/529052
<qense> tedg: There are a number of users complaining about bug #526041 not being fixed by the fix you pushed to the 0.0.14 release of indicator-application. Would you mind taking a look at it?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 526041 in indicator-application (Ubuntu) (and 2 other projects) "gnome-power-manager crashes all 5-10 minutes again (affects: 5) (dups: 1)" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/526041
<qense> jcastro: Transmission is showing all the menu icons in its AppInd menu. Is that a bug in Indicator Application or in my Transmission patch?
<jcastro> qense: I believe it's an a-i bug, seb assigned it to someone today
<jpetersen> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/bugs/528527
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 528527 in indicator-application (Ubuntu Lucid) (and 2 other projects) "should respect the gtk "always-show-image" property (affects: 1)" [Low,Triaged]
<jpetersen> to me
<tedg> qense: So do you think it should be closed for bug 538078 like the reporter suggested?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 538078 in indicator-application "Application Indicator causes Gnome Power fallback icon to show/hide on each refresh (affects: 1)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/538078
<tedg> qense: Minus reporter, last commentor.
<tedg> qense: I haven't looked through the whole patch, but it's really important that notification-item.xml doesn't change.
<qense> tedg: In that case you'd probably want to reject the merge request since it does.
<qense> jcastro, jpetersen: thanks, I'll have a look at that bug report.
<tedg> qense: Well, it doesn't need to be rejected... you can update the branch and the merge request will update.
<qense> tedg: I'll revert some changes, but I doubt I'll be able to commit a new revision today. Please also keep in mind that the Mono bindings won't support overriding the Fallback and Unfallback methods until the new version of GAPI is released into GTK#.
<qense> Last September support for the virtual methods that are used for fallback and unfallback was added and it is most likely to be released with GTK# 3.0, if everything goes according to plan and 3.0 isn't delayed.
<tedg> qense: That's a shame.  Do you know what the ETA is there?
<tedg> qense: Ah, I guess that makes some sense.  I wonder if they'll use GObject introspection at that point.
<qense> If there will be a GTK# 3.0 release it will most likely be released together with GTK+ 3.0 in September. But it could be that the new GAPI features get delayed, or that 3.0 gets delayed.
<qense> tedg: Isn't it already possible to use GObject introspection in C#?
<tedg> qense: Honestly, I don't know.  bratsche, DBO ? ^
<qense> tedg: Regarding the bugs, I think the last commenter is right indeed. You'd agree with closing the bug you marked as fixed in the changelog of 0.0.14 and point everyone to the newly opened bug report?
<bratsche> qense: I don't think there is any C# support for gobject-introspection yet.
<bratsche> Also, I'll be surprised if gtk# 3.0 comes out at the same time as gtk+ 3.0.
<bratsche> Pleasantly surprised though. :)
<qense> bratsche: There are a lot of things unclear and uncertain with regard to GTK#. I heard more developers than just me complain about the fact that almost all attention goes to trunk, leaving the 2.x.x releases to be not much more than just maintenance releases.
<jcastro> qense: yeah it's kind of painful right now
<bratsche> I haven't really been paying as much attention to what's happening in gtk# land since I don't write a gtk# app anymore.
<jcastro> qense: so in a nutshell how does say, banshee act different with an app indicator in this case?
<tedg> qense: Yes, I'd agree.
<bratsche> Back when I was using gtk#, it always lagged quite a bit behind gtk+ releases.
<Nafai> So I'm dealing with some gnome-bluetooth bugs in that menu items aren't getting updated
<Nafai> And in all of the functions where things aren't getting updated in the app indicator, they end like this:
<Nafai> gtk_ui_manager_ensure_update (GTK_UI_MANAGER (object));
<qense> jcastro: It doesn't act really differently, it means I can't add proper fallback support; i.e. the original status icon isn't used when the icon falls back, but the generic fallback implementation. This means that the tray icon has less features. It is something I can live with, personally, especially since I've added a preference for disabling the Application Indicator and using the defaul status icon instead.
<jcastro> qense: ah so that basically means it would have to be a distro patch, not something upstream could take, since they need to support the old thing.
<Nafai> Would that call somehow not update things so the app indicator would see it?
<qense> jcastro: It's just frustrating that all the time I spent on making the fallback mechanism work in C# feels a bit wasted now; I could have submitted a proper patch much earlier if I'd chosen to not work on it.
<qense> jcastro: That's not the case, when you don't built the application with --enable-appindicator the default icon is used.
<qense> jcastro: However, I'm not sure what the behaviour of the application is when the indicator applet is removed from the panel.
<jcastro> ah
<qense> jcastro: Something more important is that the patch missed the 1.5.5 release, the last one before 1.6.0.
<jono> kenvandine, you seen http://people.ubuntu.com/~alanbell/gwibberfall.png ?
 * kenvandine looks
<jcastro> qense: I talked to gabriel a bit yesterday, might want to ping him again about it
<kenvandine> jono, so what's the fail there?
<kenvandine> and how did he do that with the backgrounds :)
<Nafai> tedg: Sorry, I meant to address my above questions to you
<qense> jcastro: the only issue with the current patch there is, is that the tray menu isn't properly reset when you toggle the preference; the menu gets longer and longer.
<qense> jcastro: I'll talk to him when I've got some more time, I have to go now.
<jcastro> qense: ok
<jcastro> qense: also, I got a new icon for it
<qense> jcastro: great!
<jcastro> qense: I've sent it to kwwii to scale it, etc.
<jcastro> it will look awesome
<qense> good
<tedg> Nafai: Is this with indicator-application 0.0.16?  I think that is what jpetersen fixed with his patch.
<qense> I'm off now, bye everyone!
<jono> kenvandine, fail?
<Nafai> tedg: Hrm, I thought I had the latest installed, let me double check
<kenvandine> jono, the image name is gwibberfail.png
<jono> ahhh
<jono> no idea
<jono> I think it meant to be gwibberfall
<kenvandine> looks like a win to me :)
<kenvandine> ah
<kenvandine> oh
<kenvandine> it is fall
<kenvandine> miss read
 * hyperair read it as gwibberfail
<Nafai> tedg: I guess I have 0.0.15, is 0.0.16 in the repos?
<tedg> Nafai: Should be getting there.... the buildds seem far behind :(
<tedg> Nafai: You can grab the branch... though that's harder.
<hyperair> by the way, regarding the move of the window controls from the right to the left, that change is controlled by gconf, right? not the theme? meaning that no matter what theme used in lucid, the controls are now all on the left?
<Nafai> tedg: ok, thanks.
<Nafai> Is there any way to look at the buildd queue?
 * tedg tries to remember....
<tedg> Nafai: https://launchpad.net/builders/
<Nafai> Thanks
<tgpraveen12> jcastro: what is the irc channel for gwibber?
<tgpraveen12> i am having a bad bug with it
<jcastro> #gwibber on irc.arstechnica.com
<jcastro> tgpraveen12: seg|ars is in here btw.
<tgpraveen12> seg|ars: hey since the last few weeks(months maybe even) in gwibber with my twitter account set up all it shows are the messages directly addressed to me but does not
<tgpraveen12> show anything for the other msgs. ie msgs of ppl i follow
<tgpraveen12> few months ago it used to work. am on a fully upgraded lucid btw
<tgpraveen12> and jcastro thx
<jcastro> oh I think jono hit that bug too
<tgpraveen12> jcastro: any known workaround reinstalling didnt help
<jcastro> not afaik
<AlanBell> hi jono
<jono> hey AlanBell
<jono> kenvandine, AlanBell did the gwibberfall thing
<jono> figured you should both talk :)
<AlanBell> hi kenvandine 
<kenvandine> hey AlanBell
<AlanBell> so yes, the gwibberfall thing is my fault :-)
<kenvandine> :)
<AlanBell> the idea was just to hack something together for a side-screen at oggcamp
<AlanBell> is gwibber an ayatana project?
<jcastro> no
 * AlanBell finds the questions in the logs
<kenvandine> but we love gwibber :)
<AlanBell> so certainly fall, and not fail :-)
<kenvandine> AlanBell, so have a branch that lets you set the background image?
<AlanBell> and I have been talking to the #gwibber crowd on irc.arstechnica
<AlanBell> I have a branch with a fullscreen mode
<AlanBell> what you are looking at is a single theme running 5 times
<AlanBell> and the search string goes into the css class of the body tag, so it might end up processed as <body class="hashubuntu"> (# isn't allowed in class names)
<AlanBell> and I have a single css file that styles body.hashshotofjaq and body.hashoggcamp etc in different ways
#ayatana 2010-03-13
<hyperair> vish: for banshee's monochrome icon, what did you do? replace media-player-banshee?
<hyperair> vish: afaik banshee still hasn't separated the panel icon from the normal icon
<vish> hyperair: yeah , the banshee part is still open ;)  the icon name is banshee-panel
<hyperair> vish: ah okay.
<vish> hyperair: i'll mention that in the bug too
<hyperair> vish: thanks.
<hyperair> hmm qense isn't around..
<tgpraveen12> ?
<magcius> What does the DX team think of gnome-shell?
<hyperair> tgpraveen12: ?
<hyperair> magcius: interesting question. i'd like to know the answer too =p
#ayatana 2010-03-14
<ia> hello. I have a question about integration app (PyGTK + appindicator module) into AppIndicator applet, so I will be very appreciate for any clues: could anyone tell me, please, how to "append"/"attach" (is it possible itself?) some text right next to some appindicator's icon?
<qense> ia: that's not possible, it would be against the design document
<ia> qense: ok, thanks for the answer.
<qense> you're welcome
<dashua> vish, Is the Banshee monochrome icon working for you?
<qense> dashua: iirc Banshee has to use AppIndicator in order to use the monochrome icon.
<qense> dashua: I've written a patch for that, but it's not accepted yet.
<dashua> I'm using it now from git
<dashua> It's awesome.
<qense> dashua: What do you mean? Is there an AppIndicator in GIT already?
<dashua> http://www.ubuntu-pics.de/bild/46973/screenshot_1_dg7n5E.png
<dashua> Just have to set the flag
<dashua> --enable-appindicator
<qense> dashua: Since when is that?
<dashua> The icon is not monochrome
<qense> dashua: I know, I wrote the darn patch. :P But I wasn't told that the patch was included.
<dashua> HA
<dashua> I guess it is ;)
<dashua> Works great.
<qense> jcastro!
<dashua> The only reason I was still using RB waiting fro the AppIndicator.
<qense> dashua: Are you sure you're using the plain git master? I can't find a recent commit of that patch.
<dashua> Yeah
<qense> I can't find it anywhere in the code as well.
<dashua> I can't find it either.
<qense> dashua: Where did you get the code from?
<qense> git://git.gnome.org/banshee ?
<dashua> yeah
<dashua> 1.6 RC1
<qense> and you didn't apply any patch?
<qense> I don't see any RC tag as well.
<dashua> http://www.ubuntu-pics.de/bild/46974/screenshot_031_iNIKC6.png
<dashua> I don't think I applied any patches
<qense> If you've got an AppIndicator you must have. I wouldn't know how you could have got the Application Indicator otherwise.
<dashua> Not sure, but I love it ::)
<qense> :)
<dashua> qense, I think I may have tried the 1.5.3 patch, but it did not pass.
<dashua> I guess it did.
<qense> it must have
<qense> dashua: I'll take a quick look at the code to see how the icon name is selected.
<dashua> I thought it was in master
<qense> It's most certainly not.
<dashua> Yeah, I see that.
<dashua> Humanity has it as banshee-panel
<vish> dashua: the icon is there , banshee needs to use it
<qense> vish: The icon name of Banshee is "media-player-banshee".
<qense> vish: That means that AppInd doesn't try 'banshee-panel', but 'media-player-banshee-panel', which doesn't exist.
<qense> vish: Would you mind renaming the icon?
<dashua> http://www.ubuntu-pics.de/bild/46977/screenshot_1_Lu44XX.png
<dashua> There we go
<dashua> media-player-banshee-panel
<dashua> That worked
<qense> good
<dashua> Thx
<qense> dashua: I assume the large amount of spacing between your menu items is your theme?
<dashua> They all seems to have the same spacing.
<dashua> seem*
<qense> ok
<vish> qense: ok , np.. i'll do it with the next update , since there was no mention on the bug report from the banshee devs ,i just used the same name as other apps
<qense> vish: It's a bit strange indeed, something they could have told you about.
<qense> maybe they assumed you'd look in the code for the name they use ;)
<vish> yeah , i forgot to check the bug before pushing the change :(
<dashua> vish, Do you need a bug?
<vish> dashua: that would be nice
<dashua> vish, Ok np.
<tgpraveen12> qense: u are doing the app indicator for banshee right 
<tgpraveen12> http://www.ubuntu-pics.de/bild/46977/screenshot_1_Lu44XX.png according
<tgpraveen12> to that is show notification option really needed
<tgpraveen12> one would hardly ever change that option.
<qense> tgpraveen12: That option was added by the Banshee developers.
<qense> tgpraveen12: I'm reusing the same context menu that's used for the regular status icon.
<kklimonda> heh, this menu is a perfect just why we should write indicators from scratch :/
<tgpraveen12> qense: i would still suggest not having that option. maybe someone else should also comment on this.
<tgpraveen12> i dont think there is any reason to resuse the same options as that of the regular status icon
<tgpraveen12> app indicators were supposed to be about fixing things. just my 2 cents
<kklimonda> tgpraveen12: I agree, there is no reason to enable/disable notifications from indicator
<qense> tgpraveen12, kklimonda: In that case I would file a bug against Banshee on GNOME Bugzilla with a request for removing that option from the status icon menu.
<qense> Or do you think it is suitable in the regular context menu?
<kklimonda> tgpraveen12: heh, that's my point - if we are just reusing old interface and then make it even worse (by removing right click, tooltips etc.) then there is no reason to do that at all - we'll just piss users :/
<kklimonda> qense: my opinion is that the only place this setting should be at is preferences menu - and only if we really have to make it a setting. I'm pretty sure that the only reason why is it configurable is that there is no do-not-disturb mode for notifications.
<qense> ok
<qense> I agree with that, but I didn't want to edit the context menu without prior consent.
<qense> kklimonda, tgpraveen12: However, the whole project is frozen now they've already released the first release candidate for 1.6.0.
<qense> I'm even sure whether the AppInd patch will be accepted before the release.
<tgpraveen12> qense: so its not going to be in lucid?
<qense> tgpraveen12: I've attached a patch to the Launchpad bug report that's suitable for applying to the Debian -- we sync Banshee -- package with quilt.
<qense> It's up to others whether an exception will be granted for this patch.
<kklimonda> qense: do you know what is the future of appindicator? is it going to migrate to GtkAction and then be accepted by GTK+ guys or is it going to live as a Canonical-only "feature"?
<qense> kklimonda: Things similar to the whole Notify OSD and Indicators family are demonstrated in the GNOME Shell mock-ups, so I assume at the very least we'll see an implementation of something similar to the AppInd in GNOME.
<kitallis> anyone mind looking at this : https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-soc/2010-March/000047.html :)
<qense> kitallis: I'm afraid you're in the wrong IRC channel for that.
<qense> kitallis: I'd try #ubuntu-gsoc
<kitallis> qense, try a /whois
<qense> ?
<kitallis> i've already discussed it over there.
<qense> They told you to discuss it here?
<kitallis> i was hoping to find someone interested, here.
<qense> Ah, in that case I'd advise you to come back on a working day when there are more people.
<kitallis> oh. alright.
<qense> kitallis: Mirco Müller, MacSlow on IRC, is leading the development of NotifyOSD a bit. You might want to talk to him.
<kklimonda> what if upstream developers decide against "fixing" their applications to follow our new Units Policy? Should we patch them and take the beating?
#ayatana 2011-03-07
<kvalo> morning
<MacSlow> morning folks
<RAOF> Howdie MacSlow
<MacSlow> hey RAOF
 * RAOF wonders how long gltext has had a per-frame memory leak without anyone noticing.
<RAOF> Have a good weekend, MacSlow ?
<oSoMoN> good morning
<kvalo> RAOF: I did notice the leak but didn't know the culprit :)
<RAOF> Well, rejoice!  For I'm pretty sure I've just fixed it :)
<kvalo> RAOF: nice!
<RAOF> Turns out that if you calloc a vertex, normal, and texture array once per frame you should also be freeing it :)
<kvalo> RAOF: hehe, no wonder my laptop with 4 GB of ram was on it nees after few hours :)
<RAOF> A few hours?  I think it was leaking ~20MB/sec on mine :)
<kvalo> never measured it
<didrocks> kamstrup: hey, please do not set design tasks as invalid as the workflow set all unity tasks as invalid as well: https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity-place-applications/+bug/726711
<kamstrup> didrocks: doh, sorry :-) just fixreleased then?
<didrocks> kamstrup: for the design tasks? as you wish, New/Fix committed/Fix Released :)
<didrocks> what makes the most sense
<didrocks> all invalid/won't fix/opinion in the design task have an impact on the other tasks :)
<didrocks> (also first time you fix committed/fix released a design tasks and you still have your unity bugs in incomplete -> they become triaged)
<kamstrup> didrocks: ah, right, always remember, never forget, always remember, never forget
<didrocks> kamstrup: :)
<didrocks> argh, njpatel did the same :/
<didrocks> hum… maybe we should just ignore the "invalid" state in ayatana-design
<didrocks> kamstrup: invalid status in ayatana-design not synced anymore, have fun :)
<kamstrup> didrocks: thanks man
<wab> Hi, I have been unable to compile unity with utouch. Is it safe to remove the source for them to compile?
<wab> As it seems they are only for multitouch
<oSoMoN> njpatel, didrocks: why has bug #706247 become invalid?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 706247 in unity-2d "[dash] Search in dash provokes a crash of the applications place daemon" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/706247
<oSoMoN> (trying to understand if it should be marked invalid in unity-2d too)
<didrocks> oSoMoN: njpatel changed to invalid, the rest is my script doing its sync work (or not in that case :))
<oSoMoN> didrocks: ah ok, I was puzzled by your last comments :)
<didrocks> oSoMoN: it's related to our bug sync process :)
<oSoMoN> njpatel: was the crash in the applications place daemon fixed, or does it just cope well with the crash and relaunches the daemon when requested?
<njpatel> oSoMoN, copes well with the crash
<oSoMoN> njpatel: ok, thanks, let’s see how well unity-2d copes with the same situation…
<oSoMoN> uh, not so well
<arlecchino92> hello!
<arlecchino92> can i ask here why i have some problems in compiling unity on natty?
<AndreaAzzarone> hi
<AndreaAzzarone> can someone help me?
<om26er> Hi! this open team https://launchpad.net/~unity-bugs seems to give access to anyone to change unity bug importance, dont't its intended?
<didrocks> it's opened?
<didrocks> om26er: please tell that to oubiwann when he's there
<om26er> sure
<jcastro> morning didrocks
<jcastro> ronoc: you got a new mp from trevino over the weekend if I am guessing right?
<jcastro> ronoc: nevermind I saw you merged it, thanks!
<didrocks> hey jcastro
<jcastro> howdy
<jcastro> didrocks: there are some pending review branches, whom do I poke?
<didrocks> jcastro: some are related to keybinding, MacSlow should be on it
<didrocks> jcastro: I think there is one I'll take
<jcastro> cool
<didrocks> already poked people btw :p
<jcastro> oh awesome, thanks!
<jcastro> didrocks: do sometimes reviews show up as something on +activereviews for you but then when you click on them they show a different state on the mp page itself?
<MacSlow> didrocks, atm I'm on different bugs... what in particular?
<didrocks> jcastro: oh never noticed that
<didrocks> MacSlow: there is a one line for keynav
<didrocks> like with s/final index/final index -1
<arlecchino92> hi!
<arlecchino92> someone can help me?
<jcastro> hi arlecchino92, what do you need?
<arlecchino92> hi jcastro
<arlecchino92> i have builded unity from sources
<arlecchino92> but the application places
<arlecchino92> and the file places
<arlecchino92> doesn't work
<arlecchino92> why?
<jcastro> hmm not sure
<jcastro> how long has it been broken?
<jcastro> njpatel: around?
<arlecchino92> when i compile from sources it never works
<jcastro> hmm, maybe a step is missing
<jcastro> what instructions are you following it to build it?
<arlecchino92> http://askubuntu.com/questions/28470/how-do-i-build-unity-from-source/28472#28472
<jcastro> hmm, those are up to date
<jcastro> hang tight, maybe njpatel can help
<jcastro> arlecchino92: thanks for submitting unity fixes so far!
<njpatel> arlecchino92, copy /usr/share/unity/places/* to $prefix_you_installed_unity/share/unity/places/*
<njpatel> and restart unity
<njpatel> jcastro, please add that to the instructions, sorry I missed it ^
<arlecchino92> jcastro thanks you
<arlecchino92> njpatel, thanks
<arlecchino92> what about this: https://code.launchpad.net/~arlecchino92/unity/fix-715711/+merge/52344
<arlecchino92> ?
<jcastro> we just repinged people to start reviewing branches now
<jcastro> someone should get to it soon
<njpatel> arlecchino92, did you forget to bzr add DevicesSettings?
<arlecchino92> i have done: bzr add DevicesSettings.cpp
<arlecchino92> and bzr add DevicesSettings.h
<njpatel> weird, it's not in the diff, right?
<arlecchino92> how can i resolve?
<njpatel> arlecchino92, just run `bzr add src/DevicesSettings.*"
<njpatel> and see what bzr says
<njpatel> also, make sure you remembered to bzr commit and bzr push
<arlecchino92> ok njpatel
<arlecchino92> now it is uploading
<arlecchino92> njpatel thanks a lot :)
<jcastro> arlecchino92: hey so where in the instructions can I put that?
<arlecchino92> jcastro: i don't understand the last sentence. I am not english sorry!
<jcastro> it's ok I'll sort it
<ronoc> jcastro, yup all good, saw the post on omg, lovely!
<jcastro> :D
<artfwo> I have prepared an mp, which fixes bug 730638 (built and tested), anybody willing to take a look?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 730638 in Unity "No feedback when unmounting busy device in Unity" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/730638
<arlecchino92> jcastro: maybe "sudo cp /usr/share/unity/places/* /opt/unity/share/unity/places/"
<arlecchino92> and not
<arlecchino92> cp /usr/share/unity/places/* /opt/unity/share/unity/places/
<arlecchino92> right?
<jcastro> ah, yep
<pirast> is ubuntu unity a joke? i installed ubuntu netbook edition 10.10 and the performance is just poor.. how can this be published as a stable release?
<pirast> or is there some trick to improve the performance of unity?
<coz_> pirast,  well  in unity 11.04  compiz will take the place of mutter which is most likely on your 10.10 installation
<coz_> pirast,  mutter is a hog last time I tried it so performance is  bad
<pirast> coz_ isn't there any way to make 10.10 usable for me?
<coz_> pirast,  not sure,, I have never used the 10.10 netbook edition
<pirast> coz_ cause i actually dont want to use beta software on my netbook
<coz_> pirast,  understood
<coz_> pirast,  well...11.04 will be out near the end of April of this year
<coz_> pirast,  if you want to talk about or just listen in on what is happening with it go to #ubuntu+1 channel
<arlecchino92> jcastro e njpatel: now worsk fine!! :)
<arlecchino92> *works
<jcastro> woo hoo!
<njpatel> sweet
<htorque> hello everyone! using 'bzr pull' for nux and unity returns a "not a branch" error, but i can 'bzr branch lp:nux/lp:unity' without a problem - what's wrong?
<pitti> hello all
<kenvandine> hey pitti!
<Omega> Hey!
<pitti> tedg: design team asked us to add a link to gnome-control-center to the session menu; can I do this in g-c-c itself via installing/changing .desktop files, or is that only hardcoded?
<tedg> pitti, What do you mean?  Where does the link go?
<pitti> tedg: it should launch /usr/bin/gnome-control-center
<pitti> and be called dgettext("gnome-control-center-2.0", "Control Center")
<pitti> tedg: I tried adding a shortcut group to /usr/share/applications/gnomecc.desktop, but that doesn't work
<tedg> pitti, I mean, where in the menu should it go?
<tedg> pitti, Yeah, session menu isn't very intelligent.  Most of the work that was supposed to go on in it this cycle got bumped :-(
<pitti> see bug 727823
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 727823 in gnome-menus (Ubuntu Natty) "Enable Gnome-Control-Center in Unity, and add "System Settings" link to the session indicator menu" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/727823
<pitti> tedg: John says "to the end, after a separator"
<kenvandine> so before the logout?
<pitti> he says after
<kenvandine> pitti, i can do that if you like
<tedg> pitti, Ah, okay.  That can actually be done with a desktop file :)
<tedg> Though, it is a bit of an odd place to put it.
<danyR> hey ayatana, what's the status on this? https://answers.launchpad.net/unity/+question/147623 I too have this question, workspace handling in unity is a total mess right now
<kenvandine> tedg, oh, so it isn't all hard coded like indicator-me?
<kenvandine> cool :)
<pitti> tedg: is there an existing example for this?
<tedg> pitti, Ubuntu Light ;)
<tedg> pitti, Just a sec, let me find the name.
<tedg> pitti, The desktop file: /usr/share/applications/indicator-session-extra.desktop will be tacked on the end of the session menu.
<tedg> pitti, Probably not ideal for what you want, but it'll work.
<pitti> tedg: ah, is that somewhere in bzr or on the web?
<tedg> pitti, In bazaar
<tedg> pitti, I'd like to make the feature more complete instead of being a "one magic desktop file" but haven't had time.  So I didn't want to advertise too much :)
<kenvandine> tedg, did you see my IM about bug 725603
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 725603 in libdbusmenu (Ubuntu) "cannot change IM status from the MeMenu" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/725603
<kenvandine> tedg, it wouldn't be monday morning if i didn't have something to harass you about
<kenvandine> tedg, i would be pretty surprised if indicator-me was the only thing affected
<tedg> kenvandine, I did, but I dont' think you replied which branch so the revision number isn't that useful.  I see the comments is in the bug so I can find that :)
<kenvandine> tedg, fresh checkout of trunk with bzr log -n2
<mainerror> hello
<kenvandine> although there is a branch nick in the comment i made
<kenvandine>     branch nick: proxy-test-fix
<kenvandine> hello mainerror
<pitti> tedg: sorry for my ignorance, but searching for "ubuntu light" doesn't reveal anything in Launchpad
<seb128> pitti, tedg: it seems like you should use that trick but let it available for whoever needed it and just add the .desktop to the session indicator source
<tedg> pitti, Oh, I thought you did that work with OEM?  That's the respin for quick start.  Not sure if it still exists.
<mainerror> is Jason in here?
<tedg> DBO, ^
<DBO> yes
<Omega> Unity should stop stealing focus, it gets in my way a lot. :<
<DBO> yes I am
<pitti> tedg: I was only involved for some days for boot speed improvements, but I didn't really get any special credentials for that
<DBO> Omega, I am getting annoyed with that too
<Omega> Everytime I tile I have to keep clicking on the window because if I move from the left to right unity steals focus.
<Omega> Also, I love the tiling <3
<Omega> (except for the minor bugs)
<mainerror> oh hey there. Regarding this bitesize bug, the expo hide/unhide, you didn't mix that up right?
<DBO> mainerror, no
<mainerror> that means the launcher should be visible in expo mode and disregard windows which may trigger autohide?
<DBO> mainerror, the launcher should be out when expo is active
<Omega> Oh no, I just crashed compiz.
<mainerror> ok cool
 * mainerror reboots into Natty
<tedg> pitti, Ah, I don't know if it exists somewhere in LP or not.  I'm just saying you'd know more about where to find it than I would ;)
<kenvandine> tedg, maybe you have an example elsewhere?
<pitti> tedg: ah, just looking at the code now; so it's just that one .desktop file, not a dir?
<Omega> Alright, I've got a consistent way of crashing compiz, let me report it.
<pitti> i. e. if we own that for Ubuntu then, it's not going to work for OEM any more
<tedg> kenvandine, Nope :)
<pitti> tedg: so perhaps I should instead patch the code to add control-center; then I can also use dgettext, etc.
<tedg> pitti, Yes, that is true.  I'm not sure you'd want both though...
<tedg> pitti, I'd rather we just patched it to use a directory of desktop files then, no?
<pitti> tedg: sounds good
<Omega> Where is the tiling code, I'd like to take a whack at it?
<pitti> tedg: ok, I'll look into that and propose a branch then
<pitti> seb128: I could just hardcode it in, but it doesn't seem much more difficult to add support for reading a directory?
<seb128> pitti, right, out of the fact that we might not want to enable the indicator to turn in a stack of .desktop or allowing abuses to the items
<pitti> well, I'll do whatever tedg likes more
<seb128> pitti, handling a known .desktop is also different from handling random files users might put into the dir and might break your code
<seb128> but i've no strong opinion either way, whatever is easier
<tedg> pitti, In general, I prefer the directory approach.  But I'm worried about placement in that I don't think you'd want all the entries tacted on the end.  For instance, system settings at the bottom of that menu doesn't make sense.  It makes more sense to be above logout.
<Omega> 'lo jono.
<jono> hey Omega
<Omega> I remember, I had something I wanted to show you!
<Omega> Let me go find it.
<pitti> tedg: mpt just added a comment as well; I guess I'll let the design guys fight this out first
<tedg> pitti, Okay
<danyR_> pitti: tedg not that my opinion is of value, but I think system settings should stay in the Me Menu, right next to "About Me...". gnome-shell does this, and it makes sense: system settings is mainly about how my computer works, the way I want it to work, so it should stay on the personal scope: the me menu.
<pitti> danyR_: that's what I originally assumed as well indeed
<pitti> but then John said "session"; so I'm in "wait for design decision" mode now
<danyR_> pitti: right now the design is a bit different, but how Gnome-Sheel does it: http://www.waybeta.com/uploads/img/20100607/201006071026562642-0.png
<pitti> danyR_: hm, that's a combined me/session menu, though
<danyR_> pitti: as I said, the visual changed a bit in the meantime: it's all in the same menu, but About Me.., User status and System Settings clearly appear stacked together
<kenvandine> pitti, there has been another comment, appears they agree again and it should go in session menu
<pitti> *nod*
<mterry> njpatel, hello!  alt+? doesn't activate items in the appmenu.  Is that a known issue that someone is working on, or is that bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-appmenu/+bug/663030 assigned to me?
<Omega> pitti: danyR_: It doesn't fir the SessionMenu Rationale though https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SessionMenu
<Omega> fit even
<njpatel> mterry, I thought you were working on it? :/
<njpatel> I've raised it a few times
<mterry> njpatel, that bug above got assigned to me, but it was a low-signal-to-noise ratio and I just now figured out what the bug was talking about.
<mterry> njpatel, I'm fine with working on it, just didn't want to duplicate efforts.  Sounds like I won't be
<mpt_> MacSlow, hi, did Notify OSD length-dependent durations ever get implemented?
<njpatel> mterry, awesome, thanks :)
<MacSlow> mpt_, uff... ehm... I would have to look at the code... I can't recall atm
<MacSlow> mpt_, but I'm still on unity-bugs and need to do code-reviews... so that would need to wait a bit
<Omega> Hitting Super+A+A+A causes compiz to crash, I don't know if this is just compiz bug or if I should include unity too?
<Daekdroom> Omega, no crash here
<Daekdroom> But I'm using only 1 workspace
<Daekdroom> Nevermind, just crashed it
<mpt_> MacSlow, ok, no hurry
<didrocks> Omega: try with the incoming new release, if it's still there, can you report it via apport?
<Omega> I just reported it via apport.
<Omega> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/730721
<jcastro> hmm, I got "invisible box" over the weekend but can't seem to reproduce
<Omega> (before you said to wait)
<didrocks> there is no stacktrace, it won't be useful
<lamalex> someone with autohide mind confirming this? https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/726846
<Omega> didrocks: How do I get the stack trace? apport doesn't show up after the crash
<jcastro> lamalex: done
<didrocks> Omega: in that case you can ls -l /var/crash/*compiz*
<lamalex> thanks jcastro
<lamalex> you da man
<didrocks> Omega: check that the timestamp is correct (ie it's not an old crash)
<jcastro> lamalex: it should just be off
<didrocks> Omega: if it is, remove it
<didrocks> Omega: otherwise, apport-bug -c /var/crash/*compiz*
<didrocks> Omega: but again, wait for next release now (in a couple of hours)
<jcastro> lamalex: feel free to poke me for any multimonitor stuff
<lamalex> sure
<lamalex> thanks
<Omega> didrocks: Heh, I keep missing you telling me to wait ): I added it, I'll wait and try again later though.
<didrocks> Omega: ok, thanks :)
<didrocks> Omega: in any case, it won't be retraced on time so will be invalid I'm afraid
<Omega> Ah, that's fine, I don't mind doing it again.
<artfwo> jcastro, njpatel thanks for merging that 2 branches. can I reuse them for further fixes or do I have to create a separate branch for every bugfix out there?
<jcastro> new branch for each bug please
<jcastro> just go like "fix-for-123456" or whatever
<jcastro> woo lots of reviews today, we're really cooking
<njpatel> artfwo, new branch would be good
<njpatel> artfwo, thanks for the work :)
<artfwo> well, I was thinking, if launchpad does have enough space for so many branches :)
<njpatel> artfwo, that's sysadmin's problem :)
<artfwo> it's real pity bubash.org is gone, I wish I could submit njpatel's last quote there :)
<lamalex> ha bubash :P
<lamalex> i miss the gnome do bubash plugin
<jcastro> https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/713632
<lamalex> that was my favorite 20 minute hack of a plugin
<jcastro> shouldn't this be fix committed?
<lamalex> jcastro, yes
<lamalex> fixe
<lamalex> d
<lamalex> :P
<jcastro> ah I found 2 like that
<jcastro> hey wait
<jcastro> that fix is from feb, it should be released
<Omega> Super+W is currently the keyboard shortcut for two different actions, should I report it as a bug?
<kklimonda> there is a bug reported already
<Omega> Ah
<Omega> I searched but didn't find it.
<jcastro> lamalex: ditto this one too right?
<lamalex> for what one
<kklimonda> Omega: bug 723273
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 723273 in unity (Ubuntu) "Super shortcuts for application place and worskspace swither conflicts with compiz keys" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/723273
<Omega> Thanks.
<jcastro> lamalex: https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/713642
<lamalex> jcastro, it is already marked fix committed (unless you just did that)
<lamalex> which you did
<jcastro> I did
<lamalex> ok
<jcastro> I think jason is marking them fixed committed
<jcastro> and then forgetting to mark them released
<jcastro> since these are from like february
 * jcastro just steals the karma
<jcastro> artfwo: https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/728598
<jcastro> this one is free if you're looking for one to do!
<artfwo> jcastro, will look into that, thanks
<vish> jcastro: hey, do you happen to know any reason why we dont have the ubot5 announcing bug info here? (when bug link is pasted)
<jcastro> no idea
<vish> jcastro: right now, it only gives the info for bug# and not when we paste bug links, it seems we need to turn that on
<jcastro> oh
<vish> jcastro: is there isnt any reason we dont want it to?  (tsimpson said he can turn it on if wanted..)
<Omega> I forget, when you open a hyperlink from another application, does the browser pop up, or does it stay in the background?
<vish> s/isnt//
<Omega> (not talking unity)
<Omega> If I recall correctly, the browser foregrounds itself.
<Omega> Hmm, it seems that the browser does not get focus, my bad!
<vish> Omega: browser(FF4) gets focus here..
<Omega> Hmm, mine doesn't.
<Omega> Also fx4
<Omega> And it annoys me because there is no fast way to switch to it.
<vish> anyone have objections to turning on the bug info for bug links here?
<Daekdroom> My browser stays in the background, if it's already open
<vish> didrocks , lamalex ^ ?
<lamalex> huh?
<vish>  anyone have objections to turning on the bug info for bug links here?
<lamalex> i dont know what that means
<vish> :D
<lamalex> so no :P
<vish> lamalex: right now, ubot5 only gives the info for bug# and not when we paste bug links
<vish> haha!
<didrocks> no no, that will be nice!
<vish> cool thx! i'll ask the op-s :)
<Omega> Daekdroom: Ah, that may be why.
<Daekdroom> why was bug #711982 tagged as a dupe?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 711982 in Unity "Launcher does not respect GTK theme (dup-of: 605475)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/711982
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 605475 in Unity "Launcher does not respond to changes in icon theme" [Low,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/605475
<vish>  https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/728598
<vish> tsimpson: hmm, nope.. ^
<tsimpson> https:/launchpad.net/bugs/728598
<tsimpson> url-fail
<tsimpson> https://launchpad.net/bugs/728598
<Omega> https://launchpad.net/bugs/728598/
<Omega> :<
<Omega> So would firefox opening in the background when already opened and the foreground when not be a design bug?
<tsimpson> @reload Bugtracker
<ubot5> The operation succeeded.
<vish> Omega: as i mentioned earlier, it works fine here, it comes to foreground, and as far i can remember it worked in FF3 too.  it wouldnt be a design bug but mostly a bug in you settings or something..
<vish> your*
<tsimpson> https://launchpad.net/bugs/728598
<vish> Omega: maybe a conflict or old cruft settings..
<Omega> vish: Daekdroom reports the same problem as me.
<Omega> vish: Did you have firefox opened already?
<vish> Omega: try in a guest session.
<Omega> Alright.
<vish> Omega: my Firefox is always open :D
<Daekdroom> Omega, are you using never-hide launcher?
<Daekdroom> Good lord, no developer has said a word about my bug report yet :(
<vish> Daekdroom:  <Omega> (not talking unity)
<Daekdroom> Oh.
<Omega> vish: I asked what classic gnome did
<Omega> I am using unity
<Omega> I have dodge active window on
<Daekdroom> bug #729392
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 729392 in unity (Ubuntu) "[unity] minimizing an application doesn't make it lose window focus" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/729392
<vish> Omega: yup, and hence i mentioned it  :)
<vish> Omega: thats how it works in classic, and last i tested Unity it worked that way, but now my natty is borked ;)
<Omega> I will be trying it in a guest session now.
<tsimpson> ubot5: reload Bugreacker
<ubot5> Error: There was no plugin Bugreacker.
<ubot5> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<tsimpson> ubot5: reload Bugtracker
<ubot5> Error: invalid syntax (plugin.py, line 415)
<ubot5> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<tsimpson> @reload Bugtracker
<ubot5> Error: There was no plugin Bugtracker.
<tsimpson> I simply can't type today
<tsimpson> @reload Bugtracker
<ubot5> Error: There was no plugin Bugtracker.
<tsimpson> @load Bugtracker
<ubot5> The operation succeeded.
<Daekdroom> https://launchpad.net/bugs/728598/
<tsimpson> https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/728598
<tsimpson> I don't get it, ubottu and ubot5 run the same code, yet ubottu works fine
<tedg> kenvandine, Can you try this?  lp:~ted/dbusmenu/i-love-the-ping-of-ken-in-the-morning
<Omega> OK, that wasn't very fruitful, my windows weren't decorated.
<jono> jcastro, any idea when the scrollbar patch is going to land?
<jcastro> jono: kenvandine just had the call today
<jcastro> kenvandine: ^
<Omega2> Are undecorated windows a compiz or unity bug?
<Daekdroom> Everytime they aren't decorated in here, I can fix it by reloading compiz
<Omega2> But in my other session the windows are all decorated.
<Daekdroom> 2 sessions = 2 different users?
<Omega2> Daekdroom: Can you switch to a guest session for a minute and see if they are decorated?
<Daekdroom> Doesn't that mean they run 2 different compiz processes?
<Omega2> I'm not sure.
<Omega2> compiz --replace did not fix the problem.
<Daekdroom> Tried to start a guest session and all I can see is the wallpaper
<jcastro> try unity --reset
<jcastro> that's the big hammer
<Daekdroom> Well, if I only could open a terminal in there
<Daekdroom> or can I do it from my main session?
<jcastro> ctrl-alt-t should work
<jcastro> well, depends if that works, heh
<Omega2> Still no go, I'm reporting this.
<hytreem_> jcastro, can it be changed if I want to?
<hytreem_> my current shortcut to a terminal is Super-T
<jcastro> what, ctrl-alt-t?
<Omega2> Daekdroom: I changed sessions from the session menu
<jcastro> sure
<Omega2> No, I can open everything.
<Omega2> Unity works.
<Omega2> Just my windows aren't decorated.
<hytreem_> sure @ my question?
<Omega2> Thankfully I can get around with keyboard shortcuts.
<vish> hytreem_: you can change the from the keyboard shortcut settings
<jcastro> hytreem_: it's in the keyboard shortcuts somewhere
<hytreem_> ok cool
<hytreem_> k
<hytreem_> ty
<Daekdroom> ALT+TAB crashes compiz/unity/whatever
<Daekdroom> Oh look. A "Show Desktop" shortcut!
<Daekdroom> (keyboard shortcut)
<kenvandine> tedg, thx
<kenvandine> :)
<tedg> kenvandine, Well, make sure it works first :)
<Omega> I have a question, what does your gdm logs contain?
<kenvandine> tedg, don't worry, i always test your stuff :)
<Omega> (He's saying you're not trustworthy!)
<kenvandine> Omega, oh i trust tedg, and i know he never has bugs
<kenvandine> :-D
<Omega> didrocks: I found another compiz bug, should I refrain from posting it until the new version?
<didrocks> Omega: yeah, wait on the new version should be available for you now
<didrocks> Omega: of course, look at the duplicates as well first :)
<Omega> Alright.
<Omega> I always do that :)
<Omega> Damn, someone posted it a few hours before me. :<
<and471> mpt_, hehe, on your blog post [reading] you mention 'Symphony', a music player I am developing that no one has actually seen yet
<and471> mpt_, spooky :)
<mpt_> and471, blame ronoc, he gave me the list :-)
<mpt_> and471, should I remove it then?
<and471> mpt_, hehe that explains it, he helped me with an issue I was having
<and471> mpt_, no no its no problem
<and471> I just found it funny and had to do a double take :)
<jcastro> didrocks: confused, are we release unity on mondays now? did something change?
<didrocks> jcastro: can you backlog on #ubuntu-desktop should by… 10 lines? :)
<didrocks> ujst*
<didrocks> just
 * didrocks can't typeeeee
<nhaines> jcastro: Unity releases on Mondays now?  Okay, blogging that now.  :)
<didrocks> nhaines: not the case :)
 * nhaines kids, nhaines kids.  :)
<jcastro> got it, ta
<nhaines> Just had to ratchet up the temporary tension a little.  :)
<didrocks> let's me sum up there
<didrocks> basically, we have releases on thursday
<didrocks> the week of an alpha/beta, we make a bugfix release on Monday, just before the milestone
<kenvandine> jono, LO global menus are in the lo-menubar package
<didrocks> then, we let people testing and enjoy the latest alpha/beta (no release on Thursday)
<didrocks> then, release on next Monday (today in this case)
<jono> thanks kenvandine
<didrocks> and back to usual business on the following thursday (this one)
<didrocks> no suprise on that btw -> https://launchpad.net/unity/3.0 :)
<nhaines> Ooh!  Maybe I'll have to run updates today.  :)
<jcastro> didrocks: ok so during alpha/beta release weeks we punt to a monday
<jcastro> that's what you want to say. :)
<didrocks> jcastro: right
<jono> kenvandine, any idea when the scrollbar change is going to land?
<didrocks> in fact, there is one additional release in total :)
<didrocks> jono: I just updated the ppa
<kenvandine> jono, bug 730740
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 730740 in gtk+2.0 (Ubuntu) "Provide support for dynamically loading the new overlay scrollbar feature" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/730740
<nhaines> Hmm, I know that Friday I didn't get firefox-menubar until I manually installed it.  Should that be automatically installed at some point?
<jono> cool :-)
<didrocks> kenvandine: oh ken, if you are following that, you can handle updates and the package as well? :)
<jono> nhaines, that is on by default now
<didrocks> nhaines: recommends are sometimes not installed by default on upgrade… apt weirdness
<kenvandine> didrocks, lets not get crazy here :)
<kenvandine> didrocks, but we did discuss that in the meeting this morning
<didrocks> kenvandine: well, seems you are the one following that :)
<didrocks> so maybe should be on your plate ;)
<didrocks> kenvandine: what was the outcome?
<kenvandine> seb128 is going to review the gtk patch
<kenvandine> to decide if we will try to do a ffe to get the gtk patch in
<kenvandine> but it doesn't look like the module itself will go into natty
<didrocks> well, the patch is not final at all in its state
<didrocks> I've looked at it already for the ppa :)
<ronoc> and471, good advanced promotion :)
<kenvandine> didrocks, perhaps you should comment on that bug
<kenvandine> so seb knows
<didrocks> well… I already told that, I should maybe have been on the discussion following the project and doing the packaging…
<didrocks> but again, I'm more than happy if you follow it and do the packaging, not like I have a life already :)
<kenvandine> aruiz, any progress on lo-menubar?
<aruiz> kenvandine, I'm still in the middle of implementing this new way of accessing some of the info I'm afraid
<kenvandine> ok
<kenvandine> just checking
<aruiz> kenvandine, there's progress but atm I don't have anything I can release though
<artfwo> jcastro, I came up with a solution to bug 728598, but I'm not sure if I have done it right. could you take a look at mp https://code.launchpad.net/~artfwo/unity/fix-for-728598/+merge/52459
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 728598 in unity (Ubuntu) "Dragging a file to the bottom left corner should send it to the trash" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/728598
<vish>  https://launchpad.net/bugs/728598/
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 728598 in unity (Ubuntu) "Dragging a file to the bottom left corner should send it to the trash" [Medium,In progress]
<jcastro> artfwo: I'm not a hacker, I just make sure they look at your contributions.
<vish> \o/
<jcastro> DBO: ^^^
<DBO> that one requires a special purpose hack
<DBO> :)
<artfwo> DBO, what do you mean by "special purpose"? :)
<DBO> we need to special case the last element in the launcher to have a distended hit box towards the bottom
<vish> like a bigger box for a smaller box ;p
<artfwo> the last element or specifically trash?
<DBO> artfwo, the last element
<DBO> which will normally be the trash
<Daekdroom> DBO, if it's a special case to the last element, it must always be the trash
<Daekdroom> Otherwise, you'll have people dragging into a launcher, and then the file ends up in the trash
<Omega> But isn't the trash always last?
<artfwo> DBO, any pointers for where to start fixing it then? :)
<DBO> okay one at a time
<Daekdroom> Omega, he said "normally" :P
<DBO> Daekdroom, what?
<DBO> Omega, yes as far as I can tell, but the render and hit code does not enforce this, the model does
<Daekdroom> DBO, if the patch is applied to work upon the last element of the launcher, then the last element must always be the trash
<DBO> artfwo, search for the string "HitArea" in Launcher.cpp
<artfwo> DBO, got it, thanks
<DBO> Daekdroom, ah I understand your mistake now, you think I have any influence in design decisions
<Daekdroom> DBO, haha
<artfwo> DBO, but will the merge https://code.launchpad.net/~artfwo/unity/fix-for-728598/+merge/52459 remain revelant?
<nhaines> Oh, that reminds me... the close/minimize/extend window controls in the Unity panel don't extend to the top pixel of the panel and it's driving my crazy.  :)
<DBO> artfwo, looking
<DBO> nhaines, file that as a bug and make sure to mentions "Fitt's law"
<Omega> DBO: Do you know where the tiling code resides?
<DBO> Omega, what tiling code?
<Omega> Ctrl-Meta-numpad
<nhaines> DBO: Will do!
<DBO> artfwo, im not sure about that merge, it wont result in properly following design specification for push off hiding
<DBO> Omega, Launcher.cpp
<artfwo> DBO, then can I revert my branch to trunk somehow to start over?
<DBO> bzr revert
<DBO> unless you already committed
<DBO> in which case you can check out a new branch :)
<nhaines> The two words that lower my stress the most when I'm hacking!  :)  "bzr revert"
<DBO> nhaines, not nearly as nice as bzr uncommit
<artfwo> DBO, if I check a new branch and then push to the same ~artfwo/unity/fix-XXXXXX what happens?
<DBO> shit, someone pushed before me, bzr uncommit; bzr pull; bzr commit; bzr push
<DBO> hells yeah!
<DBO> artfwo, overwrites it
<DBO> you may have to give it a bzr push --overwrite when you push
<DBO> but thats about it
<mainerror> that expo bug gives me the headaches
<nhaines> DBO: haha, I love bzr uncommit too.  :)
<kenvandine> tedg, that branch seems to work well
<tedg> kenvandine, Woot!
<kenvandine> tedg, should i distro patch?
<kenvandine> s/should/can i please/
<kenvandine> tedg, i'll take your silence as an ack :)
<tedg> kenvandine, Heh, sorry.  Yeah, sure.
<tedg> kenvandine, I'm pretty confident after the third time we've fixed that original patch this should be it ;)
<kenvandine> 3rd time is a charm
<kenvandine> tedg, i still think the other indicator-me entry bug i have is dbusmenu
<kenvandine> it doesn't get the signals right if the indicator is loaded before gwibber is running
<kenvandine> but, if i manually clear the contents once... it works perfectly
<kenvandine> not sure why...
<Omega> Is there a way to flush the notify-osd buffer?
<toros> hi
<DBO> Omega, killall notify-osd
<kklimonda> wow, Unity is so snappy before it leaks all this memory.. :)
<toros> I read in Mark Shuttleworth' announcement that Unity will not require compositing in Oneiric. How will this be achieved? With the Qt based Unity, or will the Compiz based Unity run without compositing?
<DBO> Qt based unity
<lamalex> Is Alt+(menu shortcut) working for anyone?
<toros> DBO: thank you!
<toros> wow, that was a quick answer :)
<lamalex> DBO,  is fast at everything he does
<DBO> *everything*
<DBO> yes, even that
<lamalex> he typed everything in 0.1 seconds
<lamalex> it was latency that slowed it down
<Daekdroom> kklimonda, indeed.
<Daekdroom> In natty, there are 4 or 5 memory-leaking processes.
<lamalex> DBO, does Alt+F and so one work for you?
<DBO> nothing works for me right now
<lamalex> wonderful
<DBO> but thats because my compiz is currently FUBAR
<lamalex> jcastro, ?
<kklimonda> btw, why is there a delay between pressing super and numbers showing up?
<kklimonda> I tend to press super+number too fast, and end up with the dashboard, instead of switching application
<Daekdroom> kklimonda, I think the delay is for when the launcher is hidden
<Daekdroom> Speaking of the launcher, it's not disappearing :(
<kklimonda> but a) it's not and b) i know which number corresponds to which launcher so this delay is frustrating
<Daekdroom> I thought you were talking about them specifically showing up.
<Daekdroom> But yeah, makes no sense. Super + number should work all the time.
<apinheiro> MacSlow, you here?
<lamalex> kklimonda, please file a bug on that
<lamalex> it should recognize a fast super+# as different from a tap of super
<lamalex> it does that so that the numbers don't show up when you tap super to get to the dash
<lamalex> because it's ugly
<lamalex> but when you learn super+1 for empathy or whatever, it should definitely work at breakneck speed
<artfwo> DBO, got a moment to help me more with bug 728598? :)
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 728598 in unity (Ubuntu) "Dragging a file to the bottom left corner should send it to the trash" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/728598
<DBO> artfwo, whats up>
<artfwo> DBO, I try to hack MouseIconIntersection method to distend hovered items, but cannot do that
<DBO> not what you want to do
<DBO> void Launcher::UpdateIconXForm (std::list<Launcher::RenderArg> &args)
<DBO> in that method
<DBO> you need to find a way to make the last icon processed have its HitArea height touch the bottom of the screen
<artfwo> looking, thanks for the heads-up
<Omega> didrocks: And it doesn't happen, yay!
<Daekdroom> Trivial question: why aren't there 3.6.1, 3.6.3 [...] unity releases?
<Omega> What project is the top panel? The one that is used as a grip when windows are maximised?
<Omega> Is that unity?
<Daekdroom> Omega, unity-panel, part of unity, part of ayatana?
<Daekdroom> unity-panel-service process.
<Omega> Thanks.
<lamalex> Omega, are you looking for the launchpad project?
<lamalex> it's under unity on launchpad
<Omega> Thanks.
<lamalex> DBO, is folding threshhold defined in the launcher spec, or was that something you came up with in your implementation
<DBO> its something I came up with
<lamalex> ok
<DBO> why?
<DBO> its uhm... its a naughty bunch of math isn' t it?
<lamalex> wanted to know if https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/728949 should have an ayatana-design task or just marked confirmed
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 728949 in unity (Ubuntu) "Bottom icon on launcher tilts when it maybe shouldn't if icons fill launcher nearly exactly" [Undecided,New]
<Omega> DBO: I couldn't find the tiling code in Launcher.cpp :< (I was going to look at the maths and see if that was correct)
<DBO> Omega, what tiling code?
<lamalex> tilting?
<Omega> The ones where you can change the window position and size easily
<Omega> Ctrl-Meta-Numpad
<DBO> O_o
<DBO> I have to admit
<DBO> I have no idea what you are talking about now
<Omega> Try it
<DBO> Omega, I thought you meant the ctrl+alt+f1
<Omega> control-alt-6
<DBO> Omega, my system is all sorts of fubar right now
<DBO> Omega, do oyu maybe mean the grid plugin?
<Omega> Yeah, that.
<DBO> Omega, thats not part of the unity plugin at all
<Omega> Oh, compiz plugin?
<Daekdroom> I didn't know that existed o.o
<Daekdroom> Looks like a very interesting tool
<Omega> It's the most useful thing ever.
<Omega> Except the unity focus bug gets in the way.
<Omega> nhaines: I was reporting this bug :<
<Omega> Don't steal my karma!
<Daekdroom> Oh no D:
<Daekdroom> Menus are disappearing for no reason
<aruiz> tedg, about?
<tedg> aruiz, Yup
<jan_d> I became aware that unity aims towards a better touch interaction.
<jan_d> Though being pretty new here
<jan_d> I just want to ask if there is a good possibility to support
<Daekdroom> Support what?
<jan_d> the gestural UX
<jan_d> of unity
<aruiz> tedg, ah, nevermind, old version of libdbusmenu
<aruiz> tedg, just updated
<aruiz> :-)
<aruiz> tedg, I was getting a nasty infinite loop on take_children
<Daekdroom> Everytime I minimize liferea, its globalmenu becomes a "File" only :(
<tedg> aruiz, Oh no!  Now you realize I can go back in time and fix your bugs!  ;)
<tedg> Daekdroom, Yup, there's a fix in appmenu-gtk for that.
<Daekdroom> tedg, my system is up-to-date
<aruiz> tedg, There's a fix in appmenu is the new There's an app for that
<tedg> Daekdroom, Natty?
<Daekdroom> tedg, yep
<tedg> Daekdroom, apt-cache policy appmenu-gtk
<Daekdroom>   Instalado: 0.1.95-0ubuntu1  Candidato: 0.1.95-0ubuntu1
<tedg> Daekdroom, Hmm, that's odd.  I have that very as well and Liferea definitely works for me.
<tedg> Daekdroom, Have you restarted Liferea since upgrading?
<Daekdroom> It's affecting pretty much everything
<Daekdroom> I have rebooted since upgrading.
<tedg> You can see if it's emitting menus by installing libdbusmenu-tools and then running /usr/lib/libdbusmenu/dbusmenu-dumper and clicking on the window.
<Daekdroom> tedg, yep, it is.
<Daekdroom> I can fix it by killing unity-panel-service
<Omega> nhaines: Oh, nevermind, I misread what you said :P
<tedg> Daekdroom, That interesting.  You should probably file a bug on that, try to get as much information as possible to recreate it in the fewest steps.
<Daekdroom> tedg, like what, minimize an application and what it lose its menu?
<tedg> Daekdroom, Every application?  What window manager?
<Daekdroom> Compiz + Unity, of course, and looks like every application
<Omega> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/730933
<Daekdroom> but I'll wait for the 3.6.2 update to hit the repos before reporting
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 730933 in unity (Ubuntu) "Right click menu on window decorations don't extend to unity-panel" [Undecided,New]
<Omega> Can someone confirm this?
<Daekdroom> How badly will stuff break if I use unity 3.6.2 with libunity 3.6.0?
<aruiz> Daekdroom, you'll only know if you try
<Daekdroom> Well, apparently 3.6.0 was never released and I been using 3.4.6 all the time.
<nhaines> I think when no menus are available, the Unity panel shouldn't fade out the application name when the mouse moves over it.  Is it useful to file a bug on that?
<Daekdroom> Looks a reasonable bug.
<Daekdroom> Some applications never use menus
<lamalex> DBO, is there an opacity setting for the panel??
<DBO> in ccsm
<DBO> works over, back later :)
<Omega> Cya!
<Daekdroom> There we go, found a bug.
<Daekdroom> If Pidgin is maximized in another workspace, indicators won't tell me I received a new message.
<|Omega> Daekdroom: We're bug reporting machines.
<Daekdroom> I gave up on reporting everything I see
<Amaranth> nhaines: The File->Exit menu option is always available though (afaik it does the same as the Force Quit of an unresponsive application)
<nhaines> Amaranth: I don't see File > Exit in, for example, the Ubuntu One control panel.
<Amaranth> nhaines: weird, I get it for chromium and when the bug were it forgets the window has a menu happens
<nhaines> Amaranth: might be some chromium voodoo.  :)
<Amaranth> nhaines: Now I don't know if your situation is a bug or mine
<Amaranth> Or maybe I just haven't restarted compiz in a few days
<nhaines> Okay, I'll make a note to file a bug for that later.
<nhaines> ha
<Amaranth> oh, another unity update
<Amaranth> once that downloads I'll see if chromium still gets a menu
<RAOF> Will this stop the decorator crashing all the time? :)
<Amaranth> RAOF: That would be compiz
<Amaranth> which has also been updated since I last run apt-get update
<Daekdroom> I'ma revert libdbusmenu to see if it's what causes the problem with minimized window's menus
<Daekdroom> Has anyone reported the appmenu trouble with minimized applications?
#ayatana 2011-03-08
<Daekdroom> chrisccoulson, hey, that issue with appmenu and apps that can have their windows closed (thanks to indicators) has extended to minimized apps :(
<chrisccoulson> ??
<Daekdroom> bug #718926
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 718926 in indicator-appmenu (Ubuntu) "Some apps don't integrate to appmenu after having their windows closed" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/718926
<Daekdroom> It's happening to minimized applications too
<chrisccoulson> due to the nature of that bug, that's impossible. it must be a different bug
<chrisccoulson> (and i'm not seeing it at all)
<Daekdroom> Have you done today's updates?
<Daekdroom> It started happening before 3.6.2, I think
<chrisccoulson> hmmm, yeah, i've just tried that after restarting my session
<Daekdroom> How do I reset the unity launcher to its default launchers?
<didrocks> good morning
<oSoMoN> good morning
<MacSlow> hey everybody
<zniavre> good morning
<zniavre> http://i.imgur.com/QEECE.png this is "normal" ? (unity-2D panel)
<didrocks> kamstrup: ZOMG, I have some time to work on alt F2 now! :)
<kamstrup> didrocks: teh zhock!
<kamstrup> didrocks: if you already branched off lp:unity-place-applications you'd better re-pull it because there where quite a lot of refactoring going on in the latest release
<kamstrup> didrocks: and did you notice how fast app searching is with latest unity+u-p-a? :-D
<didrocks> kamstrup: yeah, I rebased already :)
<didrocks> kamstrup: and right! it litteraly rocks!
<kamstrup> didrocks: sweet :-) so you're using bzr rebase?
<didrocks> kamstrup: I also love now the "by popularity" order
<kamstrup> didrocks: yeah, it feels much more natural
<didrocks> kamstrup: well, I didn't get much time to work on it, so it was easier to uncommit + bzr pull
<kamstrup> didrocks: that's the manual rebase ;-)
<didrocks> yeh ;)
<didrocks> kamstrup: so, you are stripping the exec key in unity-package-search.cc
<didrocks> kamstrup: I think I'll use that to find the corresponding icon (if one)
<didrocks> the thing is that you are not keeping the full command line
<didrocks> like gnome-screenshot --interactive
<didrocks> and we can maybe have different desktop file with the same basename (see nautilus) but different options
<kamstrup> didrocks: right, i'm not keeping the full command line because i'm just extracting what I want to be searchable
<kamstrup> didrocks: we can store the full command line as a value in the index, but I don't think we want to index the --interactive part fx
<kamstrup> didrocks: by "storing" i basically mean annotating the index entry with non-searchable metadata
<kamstrup> didrocks: by why not just look up the .desktop file from the UnityPackageInfo.desktop_file ?
<didrocks> kamstrup: hum? not sure to get you on that
<didrocks> let's take the nautilus example
<didrocks> if I type "nautilus", I want a match on nautilus.desktop
<didrocks> if I type "nautilus --no-desktop", I wans a match on nautilus-home.desktop
<kamstrup> oh...
<didrocks> (ok, that's a lazy example, but we can take other examples like evolution which has multiple desktop file)
<kamstrup> didrocks: that's going to be very tricky
<didrocks> kamstrup: why? can't we just add the full name and have a match on that?
<didrocks> full exec name*
<kamstrup> didrocks: ok - the deal is that "nautilus --no-desktop" is converted intot the query "nautilus AND no AND desktop"
<didrocks> with Xapian?
<kamstrup> didrocks: so you'd also get a hit if the user typed "no"
<kamstrup> didrocks: yes
<didrocks> kamstrup: should I rewrite a manual parser like the run command dialog one?
<didrocks> (looking at all desktop file and such? :/)
<kamstrup> didrocks: atleast that's the default behaviour, you can add manual tweaks over this, but then matters get complex quickly
<didrocks> "of course", how can it be simple? :)
<kamstrup> didrocks: but I question the value of having "nautilus --no-desktop" match the home folder icon...
<kamstrup> that seems like a detail for the fineschmeckers
<didrocks> kamstrup: well, I think with evolution is make more sense
<didrocks> like evolution -c mail and evolution -c calendar
<kamstrup> didrocks: what I think you want is really for the user to type "evo" and then you can autocomplete "evolution -c mail" or "evolution -c calendar"
<didrocks> or whatever, but anyway, we should try to launch the desktop file if we have it (for bamf matching) and command line directly if we have no match
<didrocks> right
<didrocks> but what we want as well, is to get corresponding desktop file if they exist
<didrocks> so that we can launch the desktop file and not the command line
<didrocks> and make bamf life easier
<kamstrup> right
<didrocks> yeah so, not that easy ;)
<didrocks> see*
<didrocks> kamstrup: so, basically, if I can't reuse one of your cache, it's to redo the parsing manually, but I would prefer avoiding that path…
<kamstrup> didrocks: i probably wouldn't accept patches that takes a path around the xapian index
<kamstrup> didrocks: doing proper matching on utf-8 strings is tricky
<didrocks> yeah, I can understand
<kamstrup> didrocks: and we'd run a big risk of having inconsistent matching patterns
<didrocks> so avoid xapian and 2nd cache?
<artfwo> I'm looking for someone to look at the following diff and tell whether I'm on the right track: https://code.launchpad.net/~artfwo/unity/fix-for-728598/+merge/52523
<hadess> does anyone here have access to the original file for the timezone maps? trying to fix https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/651064
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 651064 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Missing pixmap for Australia/Eucla timezone" [Medium,Confirmed]
<hadess> mpt, mpt_: do you have access to the source files for the timezone map in ubiquity?
 * mpt scowls at mpt_
<mpt> hadess, try Evan Dandrea (ev in #ubuntu-installer) -- we want to put it in a library so it's easy for time + date settings to reuse
<mpt> I don't know where the files are, sorry
 * aruiz enjoys the wonders of Red Hat - Ubuntu collaboration
<mpt> hadess, maybe in https://code.launchpad.net/ubiquity
<mpt> hadess, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-installer/ubiquity/trunk/view/head:/ubiquity/plugins/ubi-timezone.py might be it
<htorque> gord: hello, should the variable launcher size you just merged already work (i.e., show up in ccsm)?
<gord> htorque, yes, if you make install and your compiz is set up correctly it will show up in ccsm
<htorque> gord: thanks, then i'll have to try again, because it's not showing up here (/usr/share/compiz/unityshell.xml contains the icon_size option)
<gord> htorque, its in the experimental tab if thats any help ;)
<htorque> htorque: yeah, will give it another try :-)
<htorque> gord: was using the wrong unity plugin (had one left in ~/.compiz-1), works fine now :-)
<gord> :)
<hadess> mpt: no, those aren't the "source" files
<hadess> mpt: i wanted the original files for the images used there
<mpt> hadess, I don't know sorry. ev will know.
<hadess> mpt: the images in http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-installer/ubiquity/trunk/files/head:/pixmaps/timezone/ are resized
<hadess> mpt: thanks
<didrocks> kamstrup: is there an easy way to transform a string separated by : in a iterator in val?
<didrocks> somethink like foo.split(":") in python
<didrocks> vala*
<aruiz> didrocks, there should be a foo.split function actually
<aruiz> didrocks, http://library.gnome.org/devel/glib/unstable/glib-String-Utility-Functions.html#g-strsplit
<didrocks> aruiz: oh realy? awesome! :)
<didrocks> thankks, looking
<aruiz> didrocks, look for that function somewhere in the vapis
<kamstrup> didrocks: maxtokens arg is optional in vala
<rsajdok> Which version of qt used unity-2d?
<didrocks> kamstrup: sorry, I don't get you ;) I just want to iterate on the directoy in Environment.get_variable("PATH")
<ogra> rsajdok, 4.7.1 and 4.7.2 iirc
<kamstrup> didrocks: foreach (var path in pathvar.split(":")) { do_stuff (path); }
<didrocks> yeah, with the split function then!
<didrocks> awesome :)
<ogra> (might be older than 4.7.1, whatever was default in maverick)
<rsajdok> ogra: thanks
<rsajdok> 1
<seiflotfy_> senior njpatel
<seiflotfy_> :)
<Mark__T> m_conley_away: how to build messagingmenu-extension
<njpatel> seiflotfy_, dude!
<njpatel> I was unwell over the weekend so I didn't get much hacking done
<seiflotfy_> njpatel, did u see my branch yet
<seiflotfy_> CRAP
<seiflotfy_> better now?
<njpatel> bear with me, I'm going to try and do something for thurs
<njpatel> yeah, much better after some pills :)
 * bcurtiswx waves to room
<artfwo> DBO, could I poke you a little more about the trashcan bug?
<Mark__T> m_conley: how to build messagingmenu-extension
<m_conley> Mark__T: hey - the build process is a little tricky...installing the addon from it's AMO page is probably your best bet.
<Mark__T> well I don't have indicate.so.5 yet
<Mark__T> m_conley: still with indicate.so.4 and libdbusmenu-glib.so.1
<m_conley> Mark__T: hm...not willing to upgrade I suppose?  :p
<Mark__T> need to check if that doesn't break our whole stack :-)
<m_conley> Mark__T: alright, so I'll assume you have the code checked out, and you have the thunderbird-3.1.9-dev package installed, along with the build dependencies for Thunderbird...is that correct?
<mterry> njpatel, hello!  I'm working on mnemonics for appmenu, and first things first, I'm adding mnemonics for non-top entries.   but the underline is always showing, not just when alt is pressed.  Is unity doing something special with the gtk-auto-mnemonics property?
<mterry> njpatel, (or using a style that might do something special with it)
<njpatel> mterry, "non top entries", you mean inside the actual popup menu?
<Mark__T> m_conley: not yet, but I'm on it
<mterry> njpatel, yeah, they weren't getting their mnemonics set either
<mterry> njpatel, then I'll tackle showing the menu with alt and all that
<m_conley> Mark__T: you'll also need autoconf2.13
<mterry> njpatel, you can see the always-underline behavior with the firefox appmenu too
<Mark__T> exactly 2.13 or at least 2.13?
<m_conley> Mark__T: exactly 2.13.  apt-get install autoconf2.13 should do it.
<Mark__T> not on a debian based system
<Mark__T> let me check if we have that
<m_conley> Mark__T: oh, you're on debian...you have the messaging menu working on Debian?
<m_conley> cool. :)
<Mark__T> no not on anything debian related, I'm on foresight
<Mark__T> m_conley: we're using the indicator thing for a while, so we need a way to make thunderbird behave .-)
<m_conley> Mark__T: hrm...not 100% familiar with that distro... cool that you got libindicator up and running though.
<m_conley> Mark__T: let me know when you have your dependencies installed, and I'll give you the next step.
<Mark__T> kenvandine: did it, some years ago :-D
<kenvandine> hey Mark__T
<Mark__T> m_conley: need to leave anyway, I try to remember, coming back on this tomorrow
<m_conley> Mark__T: coolbeans.  See you then!
<Mark__T> hi kenvandine  btw
<Mark__T> m_conley: thx
<njpatel> mterry, we don't actually touch the actual GtkMenus that popup, they are just given to us by the indicator and shown from the service (not inside unity)
<njpatel> mterry, however the service disables appmenu itself, so maybe thats why that code isn't being used?
<mterry> "disables appmenu itself"?
<njpatel> UBUNTU_MENUPROXY=""
<njpatel> before gtk_init
<njpatel> mterry, so if the "only show mnemonics when alt is pressed" is in the appmenu loadable module, then it's not going to effect the indicators loaded by the service
<mterry> njpatel, no, the "only show mnemonics on alt" is part of most standard gtk themes
<njpatel> okay, I didn't realise it was controlled by the theme
<Daekdroom> Was unity rewritten from scratch when it moved to compiz?
<njpatel> just the views
<njpatel> Daekdroom, ^
<Daekdroom> Ok, thanks.
<njpatel> mterry, the other thing might be that those menus aren't part of a GtkMenuBar
<mterry> njpatel, hmm, maybe
<mterry> njpatel, I think part of the theme.  It's controllable by .rc files and is part of GtkSettings
<njpatel> Okay...maybe at least re-enable the menuproxy and see if it works? just to rule it out :)
<mterry> njpatel, well, I'll worry about it later.  I'll get mnemonics working and then deal with them being pretty
<njpatel> mterry, are you also adding the stuff to the indicator-appmenu to make it signal that it needs to be presented?
<mterry> njpatel, I'm now looking at such things.  I believe the Status property is supposed to do that, right?
<njpatel> mterry, well indicator-object has a "show-now-changed" signal that I'm waiting to connect to from the panel so I can 1. Show the appmenu to the user from behind the titlename and 2. Show the mnenomics at the same time
<njpatel> mterry, I'm hoping through the maze of *indicat*, that signal is emitted when the Alt key is pressed or released :)
<njpatel> AND
<njpatel> and released*
<njpatel> :)
<mterry> njpatel, ok...  emitted by the appmenu IndicatorObject for consumption by unity service?
<njpatel> yep, exactly
<mterry> njpatel, is panel code there yet?
<njpatel> and then we can to our bidness.
<njpatel> mterry, nope, but I'm itching to add it :)
<mterry> njpatel, ok, will let you know when I have something.  Thanks for the pointer.  One last thing though, actually.  The entries I see on the panel are drawn by Unity from information in the IndicatorEntryObjectBlahBlah right?  They don't show mnemonics but seem to have info.  Should I worry about that, or is that exactly what you're talkinga bout adding once I do the "show-now-changed" signal?
<mterry> "seem to have the info they would need to"
<njpatel> mterry, no need to worry about that, the main thing that I'll need to re-check is if I can get the original string with the '_' for the mnenomic from gtk-label
<njpatel> if I am not getting that already
 * njpatel checks
<mterry> njpatel, you aren't getting that this second, but a one line diff on libdbusmenu will give it
<mterry> njpatel, that'll be part of my merge
<njpatel> shweet
<mterry> njpatel, I was just confused that now that I'm giving it, the underlines aren't showing up
<njpatel> then that'll at least break the rendering of the panel a bit (as it will always show the underscore),but I'll fix that
<njpatel> mterry, your giving it to the panel?
<njpatel> or just the gtkmenu?
<mterry> njpatel, they always show up on the popups, but never in the panel
<njpatel> actually, let's not get into this
<mterry> njpatel, heh
<mterry> I'll just go and work on show-now-changed
<njpatel> mterry, PanelIndicatorObjectEntryView.cpp::fix_string ;)
<mterry> njpatel, ah great!  OK, then all is intentional
<njpatel> yeah, we'd "show" it when we get that signal
<njpatel> otherwise it would render as it is now
<bcurtiswx> is there a shortcut for the launcher that is an app has many instances you can bring them all up in front of you to choose?
<bcurtiswx> s/is/if
<njpatel> bcurtiswx, Super+$index_of_launcher if it's focused, or do it twice if it isn't
<njpatel> I think we're missing a key combo for window spread, should flag that
<bcurtiswx> njpatel, sounds good :) thx
<mterry> njpatel, show-now-changed takes an Entry object?  I had been working under the assumption it was IndicatorObject-global
<njpatel> mterry, interesting, I would have expected the same
<njpatel> tedg, ^^
<njpatel> I think he's on a call atm
<tedg> njpatel, mterry, show_now_changed is (object, entry, boolean, pointer)
<mterry> right, but what does the entry mean there?  I thought it was whether the whole object needs to be shown or not
<mterry> tedg, ^
<tedg> mterry, No, for indicator-appmenu it would signal for all of them, but something like indicator-application it'd do individuals for those that are setting their state to attention.
<tedg> mterry, We want that for cases where the indicators have to be hidden on smaller screens.
<tedg> mterry, So we know which should *really* be shown.
<mterry> tedg, OK, got it.  So in my appmenu case, I just iterate the entries.  Simple enough, and I get the point
<njpatel> oh, so I'll get that once per entry?
<njpatel> sweet
 * tedg knows that signals make njpatel happy, which is why we send lots of them :)
<fta> lamalex, hi, just updated bug 728428
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 728428 in unity (Ubuntu) "unity messes up with workspaces" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/728428
<njpatel> Hehe
<Daekdroom> Has anyone done a bug report on appmenu losing minimized application menus?
<njpatel> Daekdroom, yep, it was discussed this morning, I think kenvandine had the fix
<Daekdroom> Great.
<kenvandine> njpatel, not that one
<njpatel> Oh
<njpatel> chrisccoulson, was mentioning it this morning
<lamalex> didrocks, can we do mail stuff today please?
<didrocks> lamalex: in meeting right now
<lamalex> me too
<danyR> didrocks: the FFe in Unity is related to modal-dialogs, mutter (and OSX)-style?
<didrocks> danyR: modal dialogs, more info in some days, don't really have the time to discuss that :):
<danyR> didrocks: sure, no problem. sorry, go and get unity rocking :)
<didrocks> :)
<lamalex> ok asking again: Is alt+letter working for anyone to access menus in Unity?
<kenvandine> lamalex, not for me
<lamalex> thanks kenvandine
<kenvandine> lamalex, been feeling ignored?
 * kenvandine shows some love
 * lamalex is needy
<lamalex> Wonder if it's working for anyone
<lamalex> I've got a bug report from someone who says it works normally but when he changes his layout to swap super/alt alt+letter stops working
<lamalex> but alt-tab still works
<mterry> njpatel, see https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/indicator-appmenu/emit-show-now-changed/+merge/52583 and the two related merges linked there
<mterry> njpatel, take it away!
<njpatel> mterry, sweet!
<njpatel> mterry, rock dude, I'll have a look as soon as I'm done with my current c++ headache
<lamalex> vish, do papercuts use tags?
<lamalex> jcastro, shold unity papercuts also get bitesize tags?
<vish> lamalex: "bitesize" tags?
<vish> lamalex: if it is simple bug fix sure
<lamalex> vish, in unity we have "bitesize bugs" which are bugs that have easier fixes for new contribs, but I'm not really sure HOW small is too small for bitesize
<lamalex> a bug like "missing ellipsis" is a papercut, but it might not be really what jcastro wants for bitesize
<lamalex> bitesize might really be more for coding bugs
<vish> yea, bitesizes are like bigger papercuts
<lamalex> yah, so for papercuts do I just tag?
<lamalex> or is there another process
<vish> lamalex: you need to add via the "also affect project"
<lamalex> k
<lamalex> thanks
<jcastro> oh cool
<jcastro> I'll mention papercuts in my report today
<seiflotfy_> DBO, can i ask the laucnher which ".desktop" files are visible ?
<DBO> seiflotfy_, not yet, soon
<seiflotfy_> DBO come on I want ot bring the docky jumplists
<seiflotfy_> to unity
<aruiz> kenvandine, just rolled a tarball
<kenvandine> aruiz, cool, i'll update it :)
<mainerror> jcastro, thought it might be a good idea to get in here for direct feedback on the proofreading
<mainerror> oh that works too thanks you didrocks ;)
<didrocks> mainerror: thanks for your detailed answer :)
<didrocks> nice to see users digging into it!
<mainerror> oh well I'm trying to dig even deeper but at the moment I still have to get a great picture of the entire code
<didrocks> mainerror: do not hesitate if you need any help :)
<didrocks> ok, dinner time right now! see you tomorrow :)
<mainerror> oh yea right one question. Is there any documentation I can check for the dconf form-factor string format?
<didrocks> mainerror: you mean in general or just for the unity key?
<mainerror> well I guess both :)
<mainerror> my browser loves bookmarks :D
<didrocks> http://library.gnome.org/devel/glib/unstable/glib-GVariant.html
<didrocks> it's a gvariant type
<didrocks> (see also links for detail in the format)
<mainerror> ok cool, thanks
<didrocks> for unity, it's just a list of strings defining the order and what's it in the glib
<didrocks> the other is just a key for the latest migration and unity to decide to call or not the script, it should never be changed manually :)
<didrocks> (or normally the script won't hurt, but we never know ;))
<didrocks> ok, really going now, see you!
<mainerror> thanks bye
<bdrung> what component's fault can it be if audacity has problems when running Unity, but works great with the classic desktop (bug #731451)?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 731451 in audacity (Ubuntu) "audacity not working in Ubuntu 11.04 Alpha3" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/731451
<Daekdroom> bdrung, appmenu's fault
<Daekdroom> it also happens in classic gnome if you use appmenu there
<Daekdroom> I tested it right now
<bdrung> Daekdroom: thanks for figuring that out.
<bdrung> Daekdroom: will you comment the bug?
<Daekdroom> bdrung, done it ;)
<nhaines> The titlebars in my windowed applicatoins are not being updated (say in Firefox when I navigate sites) until the window loses or receives focus.
<nhaines> When the window is maximized, the window title changes in real time.
<nhaines> Is this more likely to be a Compiz bug or a Unity bug and under what package do I file this?  :)
<lamalex> nhaines, that's a unity bug
<lamalex> it should have been fixed a while back though
<LLStarks> hi, is there any way to completely reset unity that isn't unity --reset?
<LLStarks> i need to restore lost launcher icons
<lamalex> LLStarks, try this gsettings reset com.canonical.Unity.Launcher favorites
<lamalex> in a terminal
<lamalex> let me know if that works please, I'm testing it on you :P
<jcastro> I can test
<jcastro> is it supposed to be instant apply?
<lamalex> erm, i dont know
<lamalex> see if the gsettings key was reset
<lamalex> gsettings get com.canonical.Unity.Launcher favorites
<jcastro> it was
<jcastro> I think I would just need to log  out and back in?
<jcastro> or perhaps do that BEFORE a unity --reset
<jcastro> lamalex: yep, it's not instant
<jcastro> works though
<lamalex> ya
<lamalex> k
<jcastro> you just need to do it before the --reset
<lamalex> i put in my answer to do the gsettings first
<lamalex> perfect :P
<LLStarks> lamalex, jcastro, the gsettings command is insufficient
<LLStarks> it adds almost everything on your desktop to the launcher
<jcastro> hmmm
<jcastro> I wonder if it's running the autoimporter thing again?
<LLStarks> there's still no usc button
<LLStarks> or was there even one to begin with?
<jcastro> it's supposed to be there I think
<jcastro> I don't have one
<jcastro> what did it add from your desktop
<jcastro> do you have like .desktop files on there?
<LLStarks> any custom launchers on my desktop
<LLStarks> like pkilling gnome-panel
<LLStarks> or metacity --replace
<jcastro> ok so you have launchers on your desktop already then right?
<LLStarks> yes
<jcastro> ['nautilus-home.desktop', 'firefox.desktop', 'ubuntuone-control-panel-gtk.desktop', 'tomboy.desktop']
<jcastro> do you have those on your launcher?
<LLStarks> yes
<jcastro> it should have those + whatever you have on your desktop or panel
<LLStarks> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/65896468/launcher.png
<jcastro> so  if you want it totally stock, move the .desktop files on your desktop into a folder or something temporarily, reset everything, and then move them back
<LLStarks> after pruning the unwanted stuff
<LLStarks> so there shouldn't be a usc button?
<jcastro> not right now
<jcastro> I am pretty sure it's supposed to be there though
<lamalex> jcastro, um are you sure? it's in the gsettings schema
<LLStarks> ah, stupid unity website made me paranoid with the mockups
<jcastro> I can ask didrocks tomorrow if that changed from UDS, iirc USC was supposed to be there
<lamalex> oh wait no it's not
<LLStarks> it should be there, my god. after all the work that's been put into it.
<jcastro> lamalex: it's supposed to be according to the spec, but that might have changed
<lamalex> it was removed from the gsettings schema at some point, seems like that is one that should be there
<jcastro> I am willing to bet it's just a bug
<lamalex> fair enough- but that command /is/ resetting to default
<lamalex> just the defaults might be out of date
<lamalex> or have changed
<LLStarks> bug 731018 por favor
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 731018 in unity (Ubuntu) "No dedicated launcher button for Software Center" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/731018
<LLStarks> on the subject of the launcher, is there any solution for adequate replacement of preferences and administration? i'd like to see something like ubuntu control center or a dedicated menu.
<jcastro> currently you need drill down to "system" in the Applications Place
<LLStarks> i guess i'll just have to see what a month of polish brings. i guess pretty scrollbars that might break trough-borders are more important.
<jcastro> kamstrup's working on the dash improvements fulltime
<jcastro> though tbh I just search for what I need
<LLStarks> search is nice if you know what you're looking for
<Omega> I'd like to be able to resize mine.
<Omega> It takes the whole screen here.
<jcastro> Omega: yeah me too
<LLStarks> window decorator crashes, no "show desktop" button, and unity refusing to hide itself are just too much to deal with at times.
<Daekdroom> Fullscreen Dash is so slow here.
<Daekdroom> LLStarks, try Super + D
<jcastro> they just nailed one of the autohide weirdness ones this week
<LLStarks> :D
<LLStarks> nice
<jcastro> but it's not quite there yet
<Daekdroom> I like the way it's improving, but what bothers me is how its looks are done.
<Omega> Oh, they fixed the hide weirdness?
<Omega> Like 5 minutes ago I switched to autohide
<Omega> because I hated unity stealing focus
<jcastro> it feels mostly gone
<jcastro> it's not as unhiding as before
<nmarques> kenvandine, last patch on dbusmenu fixed the Me Menu issues ;) awesome job, my stuff is bugless now :)
<nmarques> s|my|our
<kenvandine> haha... not bugless :)
<kenvandine> you just haven't seen them yet :-p
<jcastro> heh
<nmarques> kenvandine, it's working for me ;)
<nmarques> kenvandine, I'm freezing this for 11.4, and will start working out for GNOME3
<kenvandine> :)
<RAOF> Gah.  Does compiz really need a stack 50 frames deep?
<Amaranth> RAOF: at least one for every plugin loaded
<Amaranth> RAOF: if you crash inside unityshell add 5-10 to that easy
<LLStarks> daekdroom, anything equivalent to alt+f2? i need to access folders quickly like i did with metacity.
<Daekdroom> LLStarks, not currently
<Daekdroom> iirc, I read in Launchpad they plan to give dash a function to run commands.
<LLStarks> time is getting tight isn't it? wouldn't it have been easier to deploy unity mutter while building unity compiz as a branch project?
<Daekdroom> I suspect that would require a move to GTK+3
<LLStarks> wasn't une mutter?
<RAOF> Yes.  But you may have noticed that performance sucked.
<LLStarks> ah. that's a deal breaker then.
<jcastro> alt-f2 should be almost ready
<jcastro> I think didrocks was waiting for a bug to be fixed
<Daekdroom> Is disabling appmenu planed at all to be an option for Unity?
<aruiz> Daekdroom, why do you ask? :-)
<Daekdroom> Somebody is wondering about that in #ubuntu+1
<LLStarks> memory leaks i suppose
<Daekdroom> Those are everywhere :(
<LLStarks> no reason for appmenu to take up 1MB per use and climb to 700+MB
<Daekdroom> But no, the guy just doesn't like it
<aruiz> LLStarks, if it happens, there's a reason
<aruiz> :P
<Daekdroom> aruiz, but there is no legit reason
<LLStarks> bug 722972 por favor
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 722972 in unity (Ubuntu) "small memory leak in unity-panel-service per use of global menu" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/722972
#ayatana 2011-03-09
<LLStarks> hmm, here's a thought. how often do unity expo icons update?
<LLStarks> i'm still getting the old chromium logo when searching.
<LLStarks> new logo in the bar after launching
<LLStarks> i think new scrollbars in classic mode is a nautilus killer.
<LLStarks> i'm getting an infinite kill loop.
<victory747> Hi, I'm having troubles with unity-2d, especially as there is no shutdown button and other notifiers on the top bar. Should I be running this out of the repos, or out of the ppa?
<victory747> oh,I should mention I'm running natty
<didrocks> good morning
<coz_> good day all
<MacSlow> hey folks
<didrocks> kamstrup: yeah, here for some xapian help? :)
<didrocks> seems I have hyphen issues as well :)
<kamstrup> didrocks: hehe, right
<didrocks> kamstrup: so, basically all is fine
<didrocks> I create the XX associated to an "exec" tag
<kamstrup> didrocks: xapian has some odd thing with hyphens - turns any word they're in into a Xapian::PhraseQuery making them match differnetly
<didrocks> and exec=gnome-display-properties
<didrocks> right
<kamstrup> didrocks: the query string must be exec:gnome-display-properties
<didrocks> so I guess that my request:
<didrocks> yeah :)
<didrocks> and I think it asks for:
<didrocks> exec:gnome display properties
<didrocks> (adding automatically AND between them)
<didrocks> isn't it?
<didrocks> I see that exec:gnomine works, so really a hyphen question :)
<kamstrup> didrocks: I think that query may be transformed into "XXgnome display properties" <- note the quotes, this is a phrase query
<kamstrup> didrocks: and phrase queries doesn't work with prefix matching
<didrocks> kamstrup: so, do you think I must transform hypens by space in the indexer?
<kamstrup> didrocks: oh wait, so you're saying that exec:gnome-display-properties still doesn't match even though it's the whole string?
<didrocks> it works for exec:gnomine for instance
<didrocks> it's a whole string, isn't it?
<kamstrup> didrocks: one trick I use in the zg-fts extension is to transform any any of the chars in " -/" into a "_"
<kamstrup> that seems to work well with prefix matching
<didrocks> kamstrup: ok, I wanted to avoid that, but ok. I'll do that in both side (indexer and request)
<kamstrup> oh, and for some reason prefix matching doesn't work with Capital letters either, so you must .lower() the string before indexing and querying
<didrocks> oh ok, thanks for the notice! :)
<didrocks> even if for command line, I don't think it's needed :)
<kamstrup> yeah, believe me I spend a good while debugging that :-)
<kamstrup> indeed
<didrocks> kamstrup: so, on that prefix matching, as I have the whole command name
<didrocks> kamstrup: I want exact string matching, not prefix
<didrocks> like exec:gnomi -> nothing exec:gnomine -> YEAH!
<kamstrup> didrocks: then create another set of QUERY_FLAGS for the query_parser and remove the prefix and partial flags from it
<didrocks> kamstrup: ok, I'll have a look at that. but the hyphen issues and such are still there isn't it? it's not a prefix matching thing only?
 * didrocks works on his netbook today :/
<kamstrup> didrocks: prolly not - so I'll recommand transformaing your terms like lower().replace(" ", "_")
<kamstrup> didrocks: for both index and query of course
<didrocks> kamstrup: ok, will do that on both side :)
<didrocks> sure
<didrocks> I wanted to be smarter than that if there was a trick
<didrocks> hence the fact I didn't do that yesterday
<kamstrup> didrocks: oh, wait sorry, i meant replace("-", "_")
<didrocks> yeah, got it :)
<kamstrup> :-)
<didrocks> kamstrup: so, I would say, apart from this (and activation), altf2 is nearly finished
<didrocks> as for the activation, I'm waiting on njpatel :)
<didrocks> thanks for your advise :)
<kamstrup> didrocks: wow, that's awesome!
<njpatel> yes ,yes, I'll do it today
<njpatel> man, you platform guys are insistent
<didrocks> njpatel: why? I didn't want to put any pressure on you dude
<didrocks> I will have enough hard time to cook my graphic card this evening :/
<njpatel> didrocks, I was joking dude, I missed the smiley :)
<didrocks> oh ok :)
<didrocks> grrr, can't look at bugmails on a 1024 pixels netbook. Will postpone that for tomorrow
<njpatel> didrocks, is your laptop still in warranty?
<njpatel> or you'll need to get a new one?
<didrocks> njpatel: no, it has 3 years, so I'll need to get a new one
<njpatel> ah :(
<didrocks> yeah, really sucks :/
<aruiz> kenvandine, I've done a new release with a few fixes
<lamalex> didrocks, email?
<didrocks> lamalex: do you have a shell access now?
<lamalex> ha oh maybe i forgot we were blocked on that :p
<lamalex> didrocks, yes
<didrocks> lamalex: ok, awesome! :)
<coz_> hey all
<kenvandine> aruiz, including a fix for the bug i filed?
<aruiz> kenvandine, yup
<aruiz> kenvandine, it's a temporary fix, but it works
<aruiz> :-)
<kenvandine> great
<apinheiro> njpatel, you here?
<njpatel> apinheiro, hey
<apinheiro> njpatel, I have two merge proposals waiting for review
<apinheiro> https://code.launchpad.net/~apinheiro
<kenvandine> aruiz, wow... huge improvement!
<apinheiro> rodrigo is in holidays this week
<aruiz> kenvandine, thanks!
<apinheiro> but it would be good if someone review it
<aruiz> kenvandine, I'm working on shortcuts now
<kenvandine> aruiz, the submenus for New, Recent Documents,  etc are all there now... but clicking on anything doesn't work
<apinheiro> as it also touchs non-a11y code
<kenvandine> known issue?
<aruiz> kenvandine, yes
<kenvandine> ok
<kenvandine> :)
<apinheiro> njpatel, but not sure who poke about it
<aruiz> kenvandine, Recent document is the one that doesn't work
<kenvandine> aruiz, great work!
<aruiz> the others should though
<kenvandine> new didn't
<aruiz> hu?
 * aruiz checks
<kenvandine> aruiz, nm
<kenvandine> it does
<apinheiro> njpatel, for the moment I have just "Unity Team" on the review request
<kenvandine> i didn't expect it to replace the existing window
<kenvandine> that is kind of weird
<aruiz> kenvandine, yeah
<aruiz> kenvandine, so, basically, executing a command is sending one string to a service inside openoffice
<kenvandine> humm... how do you switch between them?
<aruiz> so
<kenvandine> oh, so this is also lo-menubar related :)
<aruiz> should be
<kenvandine> ok, i'll file a bug to make sure we address it
<aruiz> yup
<njpatel> apinheiro, when you've had a proposal up for some time with no one from the team looking
<njpatel> apinheiro, you should just ping me and I can ask one of the guys to do it
<njpatel> apinheiro, normally we deal witht hem ever one-two days
<njpatel> but it doesn't always work out like that, of cours
<apinheiro> njpatel, well, this is more or less what Im doing now, ;)
<njpatel> right, I mean to say, your right :)
<njpatel> gord, MacSlow could one of you please review apinheiro's pending branches?
<apinheiro> yeah, just looking the bugzilla updates, a lot of activity these days
<apinheiro> njpatel, thanks
<njpatel> apinheiro, launchpad! ;)
<apinheiro> njpatel, yeah sorry :P
<MacSlow> gord, njpatel: I'm taking lp:~apinheiro/unity/launcher-icon-also-focused
<MacSlow> gord, you can do the other... so it's evenly split load
<apinheiro> MacSlow, take into account that this merge proposal depend of the other
<apinheiro> I mean that I started with the fix-parent-blabla
<apinheiro> and over it
<apinheiro> I implemented the launcher-icon-blabla
<MacSlow> apinheiro, this one launcher-icon-also-focused
<MacSlow> apinheiro, ok
<MacSlow> apinheiro, yeah it's clearly stated under "Prerequisite:"
<MacSlow> apinheiro, gord, njpatel: oh Rodrigo is also on both of them
<apinheiro> MacSlow, yeah, normally for all a11 things
<njpatel> MacSlow, that's for the a11y stuff, one of us needs to checkt he actual unity code
<apinheiro> a11y I mean
<apinheiro> we reaview the other
<apinheiro> but as this also modifies some non-a11y things
<apinheiro> I ask for a second opinion
<apinheiro> MacSlow, in the same way
<apinheiro> rodrigo is in holidays
<MacSlow> apinheiro, ok... just want to make sure we're not doing duplicate work here :)
<MacSlow> apinheiro, I see
<apinheiro> in fact, if you both gave an ok
<apinheiro> probably I will ask dbarth to go on without waiting to rodrigo (next week)
<gord> MacSlow, apinheiro - sorry was on a call, you still need me to check one?
<MacSlow> gord, apinheiro: there's a small merge-conflict with the lp:~apinheiro/unity/fix-parent-child-hierarchy one in src/PlacesController.h
<MacSlow> gord, np... I'll do both
<MacSlow> gord, would be too much back and forth otherwise
<gord> oh okay, have fun :)
<apinheiro> MacSlow, odd
<apinheiro> MacSlow, ok, I will update both and upload a new version
<apinheiro> I will try to solve that merge proposal
<apinheiro> probably the trunk has diverged too much
<MacSlow> apinheiro, see comment on the fix-parent one
 * apinheiro looking
<apinheiro> MacSlow, well yes, this is one of the examples of "non-a11y" code that I needed to add
<apinheiro> as I said I will update both branches, in order to solve the merge error
<MacSlow> apinheiro, ping me when done
<apinheiro> MacSlow, ok, thanks
<apinheiro> MacSlow, done, sorry for the delay, just testing that things keep compiling and so on
<MacSlow> apinheiro, ok... I'll switch back to the review of your two branchs
<apinheiro> MacSlow, ok, thanks
<MacSlow> apinheiro, njpatel: Alejandro's two branches are approved. All encountered issues solved... there was actually only one small one.
<apinheiro> MacSlow, ok thanks
<apinheiro> dbarth_, you here?
<njpatel> MacSlow, excellent, thank you
<apinheiro> njpatel, well, as dbarth_ is not available, should I merge both branches? after all rodrigo is not back until next week
<njpatel> apinheiro, yes, please do
<apinheiro> njpatel, ok
<lamalex> didrocks, can I mark https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/710609 confirmed?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 710609 in unity "Unity performance regression on Intel i915 graphic chipset (Asus EeePC 900)" [High,Incomplete]
<didrocks> lamalex: yes, please
<apinheiro> didrocks, I have just fixed bugs 729165, 727908, 727133
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 729165 in unity (Ubuntu) "Regression: Orca doesn't speech out the selection changes on the Launcher" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/729165
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 727908 in unity (Ubuntu) "Accessibility object parent-child hierarchy on unity is broken" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/727908
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 727133 in unity "Orca doesn't report that the Launcher receives the focus" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/727133
<apinheiro> should I update the milestone?
<didrocks> apinheiro: yes please as well as set the unity upstream task as fix committed
<apinheiro> didrocks, well, this "in progress" that report ubot5 is just for the "unity (Ubuntu)"
<didrocks> Enfin, les pâtes thermiques contenant des particules métalliques (la plupart du temps de l'argent) en suspens dans d'autres composants. Du fait de la présence de métal, ces pâtes ont également une capacité électrique plus ou moins importante, ce qui peut poser problème si la pâte venait à entrer en contact avec des connexions.
<apinheiro> on unity upstreams it is fixed
<didrocks> apinheiro: ok, nice
<didrocks> oupss, wrong copy/paste :)
<apinheiro> didrocks, hmm, can I edit the milestone?
<apinheiro> because I don't see the way to do that
<dbarth> apinheiro: ping?
<didrocks> apinheiro: not sure, if not, I'll do it, but later…
<apinheiro> didrocks, ok
<apinheiro> dbarth, pong?
<LLStarks> didrocks, new scrollbars are crashing nautilus infinitely in classic mode.
<didrocks> LLStarks: ask this to Cimi_
<Cimi_> didrocks: GO TO BED
<Cimi_> :)
<didrocks> Cimi_: need to finish some stuff :)
<ffkkfjg> hi
<ffkkfjg> anyone there?
<mterry> tedg, do you have ideas for how the preference for showing the clock in the menu bar or not should work on a technical level?
<njpatel> mterry, tedg Alt+F, Alt+E et al being broken, is there a bug tracking progress of that?
<mterry> njpatel, yeah, hold on
<mterry> njpatel, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-appmenu/+bug/663030
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 663030 in indicator-appmenu (Ubuntu Natty) "indicator-appmenu breaks Alt accelerator keys" [High,Triaged]
<mterry> (assigned to you :))
<njpatel> awesome
<njpatel> I'm pretty sure I haven't broken anything
<jcastro> https://code.launchpad.net/~thjaeger/unity/raise-maximized/+merge/52644
<jcastro> new contributor!
<tedg> mterry, I'd think we should just not have an IndicatorObjectEntry... I think we need to keep the .so loaded.
<tedg> mterry, That way we can track the change in the key.
<njpatel> wtf
<mterry> tedg, sure, k
<mterry> njpatel, ?
<njpatel> mterry, so your saying the Alt+F is broken inside Unity, and that the stack is working?
<mterry> njpatel, uh, weren't we talking about this just the other day?  it's the show-now-changed work
<Daekdroom> Hm, am I supposed to not be able to use mouse scroll wheel in Dash?
<njpatel> mterry, indicator-object is meant to be sending out "show-menu" when Alt+F (or friends) is activated
<njpatel> mterry, no, show-me is different
<njpatel> mterry, show-me means "I'd like my entry to be presented to the user", "show-menu" means "I'd like my entries menu to be presented"
<njpatel> mterry, the former happens when you press Alt, the latter when you press alt+4
<njpatel> alt+f, even
<mterry> njpatel, sure, but I thought unity was going to take things from there (since it had mnemonic info) but upon reflection, you probably can't because you don't have focus at that point
<mterry> njpatel, ok, so I still have to do the show-menu bits
<njpatel> mterry, so, the thing is that show-me was added specifically so we could replicate the "show mnenomics on Alt press" behavious. Show-menu has been there for ages and just broke
<njpatel> where just = a few months ago
<njpatel> tedg, correct me if I'm wrong^
<njpatel> and I don't think anything has changed in the panel service there
<mterry> njpatel, oh really?  I never noticed it working, but may have just not tried
<Daekdroom> and why does systray still exist in unity-2d?
<njpatel> mterry, yes, I mean we shipped it working in maverick and it worked early in natty and then just stopped
<tedg> njpatel, Correct, it did work.  I figured you hadn't implemented it in the unity-panel-service?
<njpatel> tedg, I'm very, very sure I have, but let me see it again
<njpatel> tedg, I've connected to INDICATOR_OBJECT_SIGNAL_MENU_SHOW, it doesn't get activated when I press Alt+Foo
 * njpatel adds some printfs
<njpatel> tedg, mterry nope, signal never get's called for me
<mterry> I'm looking now
<njpatel> yeah, it doesn't work in gnome-panel without unity either
<dbarth> sorry for the noise, i've downgraded to a version of connamn that doesn't kill konversation anymore (or so i hope)
<JohnLea> njpatel; do you know if Jason is going to be around today or tomorrow?
<LLStarks> cimi_, you're that murrine guy, right?
<magcius> Unity keeps freezing windows: I have to kill unity-panel-service like every 10 seconds
<magcius> When I run unity through --advanced-debug it segfaults
<Cimi_> LLStarks: also
<Cimi_> LLStarks: I'm the lead developer for overlay-scrollbars
<LLStarks> so yeah, how do i file a bug against a ppa? the ayatana mailing list?
<dbarth_> aruiz: ping?
<coz_> hey all
<aruiz> dbarth_, pong
<njpatel> JohnLea, he's unwell today hopefully will be back tomorrow
<kklimonda> tedg: hey, is dbusmenu going to support menus that have items enabled/disabled dynamically like VirtualBox or Qt Creator in 11.04?
<tedg> kklimonda, It should... does it not?
<kklimonda> tedg: it doesn't
<kklimonda> I think at least VirtualBox case has been reported
<aruiz> kklimonda, then it's a bug on the Qt integration
<aruiz> kklimonda, dbusmenu supports that perfectly :-)
<tedg> kklimonda, Yeah, please make sure there's a bug filled.  Now that it's beyond feature freeze we're trying to get through them all :)
<kklimonda> ok, will check and report :)
<htorque_> kklimonda, bug 641209
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 641209 in indicator-appmenu (Ubuntu) "With appmenu-gtk some menus are blacked out in VirtualBox" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/641209
<kklimonda> htorque_: thanks, couldn't find it now :)
<nmarques> kenvandine: ping, you around ?
<nmarques> anyone can tell me how much 'required' glib patch is for Unity (60_wait-longer-for-threads-to-die.patch) ?
<kenvandine> nmarques, hey
<kenvandine> i can't say for sure, but i suspect it is a must have
<Mr> hola!
<Mr> Quick question. I've got a win 7 machine and I want to get rid of explorer and run Unity instead.
<magcius> Mr, Unity is Linux only.
<Mr> Where should I start looking for instructions?
<Mr> yeah, but it's GNOME right?
<magcius> It's compiz-based.
<magcius> which means it needs X windows
<Mr> Hmmm....
<magcius> Windows doesn't have X
<magcius> You need an X server, and a lot of libraries. The easiest way to do that is to use a proper Linux distribution.
<RAOF> (Well, it kinda does, but that's not the point ☺)
<magcius> RAOF, cygwin doesn't count :)
<Daekdroom> and hell, Unity is still rather buggy in Linux
<Mr> I've seen people run KDE ontop of vista
<Daekdroom> I've seen people run Openbox.
<magcius> Mr, that's because KDE is based on Qt, sort of.
<Daekdroom> But that doesn't mean anything.
<magcius> They're basically running KDE applications, but not running KWin
<magcius> Either way, you can't replace explorer with Unity, or compiz, or metacity, or compiz.
<magcius> er, "or mutter"
<Mr> Well crappy.
<magcius> That's how it works.
<Mr> What CAN I replace explorer with?
<Mr> Other than litestep >_>
<magcius> Do you want to replace the shell part of explorer, or the file manager?
<Mr> Mostly the shell :/
<magcius> I use Directory Opus when I run Windows.
<magcius> But that's a file manager.
<magcius> unity keeps crashing for me anyway
<Mr> Oh. It's commercial software isn't it?
<magcius> Mr, Directory Opus? Yes.
<magcius> I paid for it.
<Mr> For shame.
<magcius> It doesn't replace the shell part, just the file manager part.
<Mr> I gathered >_> hahah
<magcius> Paying for goods and services that I consider worthy, what a concept/
<Mr> I have a netbook running ubuntu with unity, and I just love the shell so much
<Mr> And I have nothing against paying for software you know. I'm just damn near broke :(
<Mr> (That "for shame" was for the software being commercial, not for you paying for it >_<)
<Mr> Well, maybe litestep got some of the more serious bugs fixed...
#ayatana 2011-03-10
<jamalta> Hey, what was the link to the wiki page for building unity from source? I can't seem to find it anymore.
<jamalta> Nvm, found it :)
<didrocks> good morning
<jamalta> didrocks: hey there
<didrocks> hey jamalta
<jamalta> how's it going?
<didrocks> well, dell decided to break my nvidia card, so working on a netbook… not the best to do a unity release. 1Gb of ram only… 10' screen :/
<didrocks> and you?
<jamalta> didrocks: ouch :( sorry to hear that
<jamalta> not too bad, digging around the unity code
<jamalta> trying to figure out how / where ctk is coming from and how the unity-private dir fits in
<jamalta> just confused because i had assumed the new version of unity dropped clutter
<didrocks> yeah, it dropped it
<didrocks> maybe we have still some leftover in trunk
<didrocks> but the code isn't used
<jamalta> didrocks: ah, then maybe i'm looking in the wrong place
<jamalta> trying to work out a bug with the search bar in the home place
<didrocks> oh? which bug
<jamalta> https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/725678
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 725678 in unity (Ubuntu) "pressing ctrl+a in text entry inserts unknown character" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<didrocks> this should be looked in nux
<jamalta> Ah!
<jamalta> Yeah I was looking at the wrong place then. I was abit confused because in unity-private there's a vala class for the search bar which uses Ctk.Text
<jamalta> let me dig there, thanks!
<didrocks> yw :)
<jamalta> haha, i feel silly
<jamalta> i completely missed PlacesSearchBar.cpp
<didrocks> :)
<elricL> Hello.I just installed natty in my system.When I looked at screens of unity launcher,it had quicklists for many items.Mine doesnt have any,is it my fault or the  screens are just misleading?
<jamalta> elricL: I can't tell you for sure but the screenshot might've been for the older Unity which ran on Ubunty Netbook Remix.
<elricL> So is quicklist implemented now or not?
<jamalta> elricL: I don't exactly know what you mean by quicklists, could you link to the screenshot?
<elricL> sure,gimme a sec
<elricL> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/wp-content/uploads/2011/03/Screenshot-71.jpg
<jamalta> elricL: Ah, yeah you should see that menu if you right click on an item.
<elricL> can u just check if there is a quick list for trash also?
<jamalta> elricL: There is, but the only option is to empty the trash.
<elricL> No menu when i right click trash.Any ideas?
<jamalta> Oh wait I'm running from trunk... it may be that the trash menu hasn't been pushed to the repositories yet. If that is the case then it will be soon :)
<elricL> Ok.that must be the case,gwibber has quicklists.I asked coz i wanted to write the quicklists for trash.
<jamalta> elricL: Ah, I understand.
<jamalta> Are you trying to look for a small bug to start playing around with Unity?
<elricL> Yup :)
<jamalta> elricL: Have you seen this? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Unity/Bitesize
<elricL> Actually yes.
<elricL> I started out in a VM a week ago,then I had a big test.Now I am determined to fix atleast one bug by this weekend
<elricL> I primarily develop in python,so its a little slower for me to get around the code.
<jamalta> elricL: I understand, it's the same for me. I'm only slightly familiar with C++.
<elricL> jamalta: Does Alt+F2 work for you?
<jamalta> elricL: No
<jamalta> I think there's a bug somewhere about making alt+f2 open the search bar from the home place.
<jamalta> (the one you see when you click the ubuntu logo)
<elricL> Can i ask how you launch your applications
<elricL> without a mouse
<jamalta> elricL: I can't yet :)
<jamalta> I think if you press your super key twice you should get the search bar
<jamalta> At least that works for me, although a tad bit buggy
<jamalta> With the search bar selected
<elricL> Its extremely annoying. Yeah,but the enter button doenst seem to work there
<jamalta> elricL: nope, at least not yet
<jamalta> File a bug! (If one doesn't exist)
<jamalta> I was thinking about looking into that issue, because I'd like to be able to do the same.
<elricL> I am gonna file a bug
<elricL> One more thing.
<elricL> How exactly do u see the panel at the left(not sure what its called) without using a mouse.Currently i use super key + f1 to show that panel
<jamalta> elricL: Hold down Super+f1 and you should see numbers appear on the icons.
<jamalta> You can press the number to open / switch to that application.
<elricL> without using keyboard
<jamalta> without using a keyboard?
<jamalta> I don't think I understand what you're asking.
<elricL> Ah,nevermind.Just kinda irritating to move the mouse all the way to the left top corner to see the launcher
<jamalta> If you press your keybinding you should see the panel
<jamalta> Without having to use your mouse
<elricL> Thanx for the help jamalta .Going afk now.
<oSoMoN> good morning
<jamalta> elricL: Np!
<mungojerry> hello, if an application doesn't launch from the unity launcher, is that a unity bug, or an application bug?
<evilvish> mungojerry: mostly unity
<evilvish> mungojerry: there are already a couple of bugs(or maybe one master bug?) regarding that issue, check if your app is already reported
<jfi> Hello, is it planned to display the count of unread items of Liferea in its Unity Launcher entry? I quickly hacked it so I wonder if there is some interest that I package it correctly or wait an official support.
<evilvish> jfi: i'm pretty sure someone would like it.. tedg is a liferea fan, i think he uploaded the indicator-patch
<evilvish> so try poking him when he is around
<jfi> evilvish,  I don't doubt that it is a useful feature to have for liferea users on unity:) That's why I would like to know if there is somebody already coding it to avoid spending useless time on my version:)
<jfi> evilvish, I will poke tedg, thanks!
<elricl> is there a way to reorder the items in the launcher
<njpatel> elricl, pull the launcher you want to reorder out to the right
<czajkowski> ello
<coz_> ciao dudes
<Cimi> aruiz: ping
<aruiz> Cimi, pong
<aruiz> Cimi, jjardon should join
<Cimi> ciao javier
 * Cimi is getting quick lunch, bb really soon
<Cimi> dbarth: let's discuss here
<dbarth> Cimi: taking a quick lunch break here
<dbarth> aruiz: ah awesome, paul told me about it 30min ago
<dbarth> Cimi: go ahead, ask your questions! ;)
<elricl> Lets say I change some quicklist in the desktop file of gwibber.What should I do to look at the change? Restart?
<elricL> Hello.What should I do to see the change reflect on a .desktop file?
<xyu> огромный член негра
<czajkowski> anyone seen ivanka or ianfarrell ?
<evilvish> czajkowski: iainfarrell is here..
<czajkowski> iainfarrell: ahh there
<czajkowski> missing an i
<czajkowski> iainfarrell: ping
<Cimi> jjardon: ciao javier, ping me back when you're free and refreshed :)
<jjardon> Cimi: ping ;)
<jjardon> Cimi: maybe you already know, but ayatana-scrollbar depends on GTK+2.24, not 2.22
<Cimi> jjardon: yeah
<Cimi> I did not take care of the configure.ac file
<Cimi> we might need to udpate the deps if needed
<Cimi> jjardon: I need a help to improve performances
<jjardon> I'm compiling rigth now
<Cimi> jjardon: so if you have an agreement with dbarth about working with us, it's better to shift to a call (skype?)
<Cimi> so I can guide you with all the exploration I've done
<Cimi> and tell you how the code works
<kenvandine> Cimi, btw, please add me to the ayatana-scrollbar-team ?
<kenvandine> Cimi, i am going to take over the packaging from didrocks
<Cimi> ok
<kenvandine> thx
<Cimi> kenvandine: you're in
<kenvandine> thx, let me know when you need it updated :)
<Cimi> kenvandine: this evening maybe :)
<Cimi> thurday -> release day (@dbarth)
<kenvandine> great, right when ted plans to flood me with updates :)
<kenvandine> Cimi, indeed... i am used to it
<kenvandine> ronoc, got i-s planned?
<Cimi> chaotic: important mail!
<Kaleo> kamstrup: https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/580295 what changed in the applications place daemon?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 580295 in unity-2d "Unity: Alt-F2 not working" [High,Triaged]
<Kaleo> JohnLea: njpatel: what's the plan regarding bug #580295 ?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 580295 in unity-2d "Unity: Alt-F2 not working" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/580295
<kamstrup> Kaleo: u-p-a 0.2.38 has a "Commands" place entry
<kamstrup> Kaleo: which defines an Alt-F2 shortcut in the .place file - and otherwise is hidden - by setting ShowEntry=false and ShowGlobal=false
<didrocks> kamstrup: btw, the icons aren't shown (which is good as they are not updated from the asset)
<didrocks> on the GroupModel entries
<didrocks> they are only there for the "global" mode?
<kamstrup> didrocks: oh, they are shown here on my box...
<didrocks> kamstrup: oh really? I'll dig a little on that
<didrocks> JohnLea: btw, can we have some assets from the incoming (today)  alt + F2 place?
<didrocks> JohnLea: there are basically two entries: one for results (== completion) and the other for history
<didrocks> after today's update, you will be able to see them better :)
<JohnLea> didrocks; one sec, I have a queue of irc conversations, let me finish the first two first ;-)
<didrocks> JohnLea: of course :-)
<JohnLea> didrocks; one of which is with you ;-)  I am looking at https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/723273 atm
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 723273 in unity (Ubuntu) "Super shortcuts for application place and worskspace swither conflicts with compiz keys" [Medium,Incomplete]
<didrocks> thanks :)
<Kaleo> kamstrup: do you have a few minutes for a mumble?
<kamstrup> Kaleo: let me just roll todays releases then i'm clear
<Kaleo> kamstrup: ok, ping me when you can
<JohnLea> didrocks; I posted a comment to https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/723273, on to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/507964 now
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 723273 in unity (Ubuntu) "Super shortcuts for application place and worskspace swither conflicts with compiz keys" [Medium,Incomplete]
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 507964 in One Hundred Paper Cuts "Application Switcher keybinds conflicts with gnome default" [Low,Triaged]
<didrocks> JohnLea: nice! looking :)
<didrocks> JohnLea: so, second part are assets
<didrocks> JohnLea: can you add to your (busy) schedule making 2 icons for the alt + F2 place?
<JohnLea> didrocks, remind me what the alt +F2 place is?
<didrocks> JohnLea: so, you know about alt + F2 and gnome-panel?
<didrocks> it's basically "execute a command"
<JohnLea> didrocks; no
<JohnLea> didrocks; I mean no, I don't know about it
<didrocks> JohnLea: ok, I'll ping you tomorrow with an updated unity, will be easier for you to figure about it seeing it lives, ok?
<JohnLea> didrocks; cool - I updated Unity today, but it doesn't seem to be in yet
<didrocks> JohnLea: no, will come in a couple of hours :)
<didrocks> JohnLea: hum, on bug #723273
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 723273 in unity (Ubuntu) "Super shortcuts for application place and worskspace swither conflicts with compiz keys" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/723273
<didrocks> JohnLea: you mean "stability is important", but the sabdfl's proposal change the defaults :)
<JohnLea> didrocks; ;-)
<didrocks> for super A and super W
<JohnLea> didrocks; what is the issue with 507964?  The gnome panels don't exist in Unity, so how to they clash?
<JohnLea> do
<didrocks> JohnLea: I think that mpt's remark was to have a similar "navigation" between panel and launcher than the 2 gnome-panel "panels"
<JohnLea> didrocks; isn't the similarity desirable?  A user who is used to the gnome shortcuts will be able to navigate between the Unity equivalent of of gnome panels (top bar, launcher, etc...)
<didrocks> JohnLea: I don't think so personally TBH :)
<didrocks> but prefer your opinion as well :)
<mterry> tedg, heyo.  got a dbusmenu issue I wanted to talk through with you.  It's a race condition between empathy and appmenu.  Basically, empathy loves to recreate its Contact menu (whenever anything in the window changes, even on focus-in!).  This causes a race between clicking on an item in the menu and the focus-in recreating the menu, destroying the menuitem you clicked on.  So the click has no effect when it arrives.  I think par
<mterry> t of the problem here is that apps don't know when a menu is open and so can't prevent such races themselves (empathy does check if the gtkmenu is visible).  Could we add a property to dbusmenu items to indicate whether their submenus are open or not?  (kinda-like about-to-show, but this also would change when the menu is closed)
<ronoc> kenvandine, yes I do, will need to get the playlist  icons working before hand though. Probably won't release for a few hours yet.
<JohnLea> didrocks; so shall I reply saying I don't think there is a issue here?
<didrocks> JohnLea: yes please :)
<didrocks> that would be nice!
<ronoc> kenvandine, so really I'm waiting on a icontheme support within dbusmenu
<ronoc> tedg, hey, have you some time this morning to look at the icon issue ? It would be good to get this out the door today.
<JohnLea> didrocks; done
<ronoc> tedg, I have filled all the details you asked last night on the bug - > https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity-foundations/+bug/727325
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 727325 in The Sound Menu "Broken images on playlist items" [High,In progress]
<kenvandine> ronoc, thx
<tedg> ronoc, Cool, looking
<ronoc> seb128, amarok seems to be broken in the repos -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/578380/
<jcastro> https://code.launchpad.net/~thjaeger/unity/raise-maximized/+merge/52644
<jcastro> can someone review?
<njpatel> jcastro, I've claimed it, it needs CA
 * jcastro nods
<njpatel> gord is sending out the request
<jcastro> o/
<njpatel> I think all the rest bar one have been merged :)
<jcastro> there's some needs fixing but there's nothing you guys can do about that
<njpatel> jcastro, *major* multihead support update today, btw. Everything apart from a rendering issue has been fixed, but Unity should behave like a million times better
<tedg> ronoc, That looks right, let me figure out what's up after doing these merges.
<njpatel> jcastro, right, I have a question for the contributor
<tedg> ronoc, Which branch is that?  The same one as before?
<ronoc> tedg, great, thanks
<ronoc> tedg, yes
<ronoc> tedg, its attached to the bug
<JohnLea> didrocks; how do I test https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/676455?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 676455 in unity design "Launcher - Add number notifier to Launcher icons" [Critical,Fix released]
<didrocks> JohnLea: do you use evolution?
<didrocks> or gwibber/empathy
 * bcurtiswx waves to room
<artfwo> DBO, njpatel any of you around?
<DBO> artfwo, whats up
<artfwo> DBO, could you take a look at the diff https://code.launchpad.net/~artfwo/unity/fix-for-728598/+merge/52523
<DBO> ya
<didrocks> hey DBO
<DBO> hey didrocks
<artfwo> DBO, it extends the HitArea of trash by 4 pixels down (enough to capture the most bottom pixel of the screen). I need an advice on where to continue from now on
<njpatel> artfwo, hey
<njpatel> DBO, !
<artfwo> hi njpatel, I was just bringing up the merge you marked as needs fixing - I need a direction to continue working on it :)
<DBO> artfwo, I am thinking on this
<njpatel> artfwo, right, DBO is your man, but I'll just steal him for a bit right now :)
<artfwo> not a problem, I'll wait
<DBO> artfwo, Launcher::MouseOverBottomScrollExtrema () and Launcher::MouseOverBottomScrollArea () would need to be adjusted to return false when at the bottom left corner
<artfwo> DBO, will try that now, thanks!
<yeahyeahyeah> hi
<yeahyeahyeah> how come the appmenu doesn't work with eclipse?
<magcius> yeahyeahyeah, because SWT
<yeahyeahyeah> SWT?
<yeahyeahyeah> oh
<yeahyeahyeah> no that can't be the case
<yeahyeahyeah> eclipse is supposed to backend to gtk
<magcius> That's what it looks lile.
<magcius> er, like
<yeahyeahyeah> Jono said it would backend to gtk :S
<magcius> uh, so libbamf is failing for me:
<magcius> WARNING **: Failed to fetch view type at /org/ayatana/bamf/window134217733: Method "ViewType" with signature "" on interface "org.ayatana.bamf.view" doesn't exist
<Daekdroom> Have you guys blacklisted audacity on appmenu already?
<yeahyeahyeah> Daekdroom, audacity works with the appmenu
<yeahyeahyeah> so why would it need fixing?
<Daekdroom> yeahyeahyeah, it wastes CPU cycles
<Daekdroom> There's a bug report on it
<Daekdroom> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/audacity/+bug/731451
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 731451 in audacity (Ubuntu) "audacity not working in Ubuntu 11.04 Alpha3" [High,Confirmed]
<yeahyeahyeah> oh, thx
<yeahyeahyeah> Daekdroom,
<yeahyeahyeah> how much % of ALL apps out there do you expect to work with the appmenu?
<Daekdroom> Honestly, I have no idea.
<yeahyeahyeah> take an educated guess
<mterry> tedg, did you see my dbusmenu/empathy question way up above, about an hour ago?
<Daekdroom> 80%?
<yeahyeahyeah> dang!
<yeahyeahyeah> only 80?
<tedg> mterry, No, sorry.  Missed it.
<Daekdroom> Well.. All GTK+ and QT apps should work with appmenu... the rest..
<mterry> Daekdroom, and firefox, thunderbird, libreoffice.  hopefully eclipse too
<tedg> mterry, Yeah, I think that'd be good to add.  chrisccoulson would also like it for FF support.
<tedg> mterry, Apparently they have an event in their DOM for menu closed.
<tedg> mterry, Though, I'm unsure how you're going to do that in the case of Empathy?  Just old refs to the menu items?
<tedg> mterry, Hold...
<chrisccoulson> being notified when menus are closed?
<chrisccoulson> i currently synthesize my own notifications in firefox ;)
<chrisccoulson> but it would be good to have those properly
<mterry> tedg, no, empathy avoids swapping out the menu if it's open right now.  But currently, dbusmenu doesn't set the 'visible' state on its GtkMenus because it doesn't have enough info
<mterry> chrisccoulson, yeah, there's a race condition in empathy that could be fixed if we knew when menus were actually open
<yeahyeahyeah> mterry, hopefully eclipse too - yeah, i just tried and it's not supported (yet)
<chrisccoulson> mterry - we can know when they're open, we just don't know when they are closed again :(
<mterry> yeahyeahyeah, that's on my plate, but I'm blocked by another bug that prevents empathy from launching at all.  :-/
<mterry> chrisccoulson, right  :)
<chrisccoulson> but i worked around that in firefox for now, and my workaround works pretty well
<mterry> chrisccoulson, how?
<yeahyeahyeah> dang
<chrisccoulson> mterry - you can guess menu closing on several different events:
<chrisccoulson> 1) a menuitem is activated
<chrisccoulson> 2) the window gets focus
<chrisccoulson> 3) another menu is opened
<yeahyeahyeah> when will the API for chrome be ready btw? so it has the same like on osx?
<chrisccoulson> the only case where it doesnt work is where a user opens a menu, and then navigates directly to another applications window
<mterry> chrisccoulson, that sounds good, but hacky, yeah.  :)  Would be nice to have formal support
<jcastro> there's an open bug in chromium for the menu, they just haven't gotten to it yet.
<yeahyeahyeah> jcastro, but they will?
<jcastro> DBO: speaking of chrome, did you see the bug about the WM_CLASS thing being fixed? You should be able to match in bamf now.
<yeahyeahyeah> so we don't have to worry about that?
<jcastro> yeahyeahyeah: I don't see why they wouldn't, they have some concerns on a dbusmenu dep but I'm sure we can work on that
<yeahyeahyeah> jcastro, when would it be available? stable that is
<chrisccoulson> they, will probably = me, after talking to evmar
<chrisccoulson> but, 1 browser is enough atm ;)
<jcastro> chrisccoulson: ah ok then, that settles that. :)
<yeahyeahyeah> so Google is willing to have a separate Ubuntu version of Chrome?
<jcastro> no, it's additive
<jcastro> "If I'm on ubuntu do the menu this way, otherwise don't"
<yeahyeahyeah> ah
<chrisccoulson> which is how it will be in firefox too
<yeahyeahyeah> but it will be included into Chrome right?
<yeahyeahyeah> and not only Chromium
<chrisccoulson> yes
<yeahyeahyeah> NICE ^^
<yeahyeahyeah> omg i can't wait lol
<chrisccoulson> this is work for next cycle though unless someone else picks it up. i've already got lots to do ;)
<yeahyeahyeah> dang :(
<yeahyeahyeah> I'll switch to 11.04 though, its Unity will be almost perfect so I can live with that ^^
<yeahyeahyeah> jcastro,
<yeahyeahyeah> do you foresee Unity to be perfect by 11.10 or 12.04 LTS?
<jcastro> nothing is perfect. :)
<yeahyeahyeah> let's call it 99.9% then
<jcastro> yeahyeahyeah: I appreciate your enthusiam but we're all kind of slammed right now working on this so we don't really have too much time to chat.
<yeahyeahyeah> oh ok
<jcastro> so I recommend you just hang out and pick up things from people as we land it
<yeahyeahyeah> can I help with something?
<jcastro> sure, check out the topic
<yeahyeahyeah> those 2 googl links, gotcha
<jcastro> Cimi: I hear you need help testing which apps work/don't work with the overlay scrollbars
<jcastro> Cimi: and that QA is putting something together for you?
<didrocks> Kaleo: ShowGlobal is not that important for AltF2 btw (saw your comment on the bug report)
<mterry> njpatel, heyo!  Got a unity panel question for ya
<njpatel> mterry, hey
<Kaleo> didrocks: it's important to not show the place's results in the global search
<didrocks> Kaleo: right, but I don't use the globalModel
<didrocks> only the entry one
<mterry> njpatel, ok, so I'm adding support to indicator-datetime for it's gsetting "show-clock" which basically hides or shows the clock from the panel
<njpatel> mterry, where "clock" is text?
<mterry> njpatel, and when I hide it (by emitting ENTRY_REMOVED), there's a unclickable gap of about  20 pixels between the messaging menu and the me menu.  Is that the indicator's fault or is the panel having a hard time with an indicator with no entry?
<mterry> njpatel, yeah
<njpatel> mterry, why entry removed? just gtk_widget_hide (label) should do the same for you?
<Kaleo> didrocks: by that you mean that Entry:Runner does not expose a globalModel?
<njpatel> mterry, seems like a panel bug in any case
<mterry> I just figured I'd be all fancy.  I can try hiding it
<njpatel> heh
<didrocks> Kaleo: no, it doesn't
<njpatel> i'd try hiding it, it should work :)
<didrocks> Kaleo: and so no globalGroup either
<njpatel> if it doesn't I think I know what the issue might be
<Kaleo> didrocks: ok, will see what happens it Unity 2D when the new applications place lands
<Cimi> jcastro: you should ask dbarth I don't know what I could have from QA right now
<didrocks> Kaleo: "what happens", like "a crash" ? ;)
<mterry> njpatel, hiding does the same thing, but is simpler, so I'll stick with that code.  and file a bug in unity I guess
<njpatel> mterry, yeah, assign to me and milestone to 3.6.6 if you can please
<mterry> njpatel, k
<Daekdroom> Is today 3.6.4 day?
<njpatel> Daekdroom, yep
<Kaleo> didrocks: not a crash :) but rather a UI issue
<Kaleo> didrocks: :)
<njpatel> "Not a crash, issue with user"
<njpatel> ;)
<didrocks> Kaleo: heh :)
<yeahyeahyeah> I discovered a bug guys
<yeahyeahyeah> the appmenu always crashes when a new message gets sent to the menubar in pidgin
<Daekdroom> message gets sent to the menubar?
<yeahyeahyeah> that small icon
<yeahyeahyeah> next to Help
<yeahyeahyeah> indicating a new message
<cyphermox> yeahyeahyeah, have you reported it on launchpad? I'd assume that's an issue in pidgin's indicator plugin or whatever
<yeahyeahyeah> kk cyphermox
<cyphermox> yeahyeahyeah, it's obviously just a wild guess there, but you should be able to report it (and do so using ubuntu-bug if possible), then we can look and figure out what exactly crashes
<yeahyeahyeah> the appmenu crashes
<yeahyeahyeah> im using an old version of the appmenu though since there's no ppa
<tedg> kenvandine, No worries, nothing really changed in dbusmenu, just a merge request for old times sake :)
<tedg> ronoc, FYI, dbusmenu 0.3.101 is released if you want to test with it.
<tedg> ronoc, Probably be a while for distro packages, you know how they are ;-)
<ronoc> tedg, oh cool, will get to it shortly, stuck in an other  nasty bug at the mo
<tedg> ronoc, No problem.
<om26er> if I try to start unity in a tty under gdb it does not show, if its run out of gdb it works
<artfwo> DBO, i've adjusted MouseOverBottomScrollArea () and MouseOverBottomScrollExtrema () per your advice, but the Launcher still hides when mouse touches the edge of the screen. Can you help me a bit more?
<DBO> artfwo, does it hide when you touch the bottom corner?
<artfwo> DBO, yes. A diff is here: https://code.launchpad.net/~artfwo/unity/fix-for-728598/+merge/52523
<njpatel> tedg, amitk was looking for you earlier as the mumble upstream wanted to get appmenu support but needed docs or a how-to
<DBO> artfwo, okay will look in a bit
<tedg> njpatel, Ah, they shouldn't have to do anything though.  I added that bug to libdbusmenu-qt
<tedg> agateau, ^
<njpatel> ah cool
<tedg> chrisccoulson, It seems we don't have all the memory leaks down :-(  "inkscape --verb FileQuit" seems to add about 3MB to the resident size of unity-panel-service per run.
<chrisccoulson> tedg - right. i'm still struggling with this apparent leak in gdbus
<chrisccoulson> although, it sounds like you have a good reproducer there :)
<tedg> chrisccoulson, Cool, yeah Inkscape is a pretty big menu tree, so that makes it a bit easier.  And if you use the verb you can call it in a loop easily to really make it worse :)
<chrisccoulson> i'll take another look in a bit, i'm just fixing some thunderbird issues first
<magcius> unity seems to be freezing here
<tedg> np, I have to do a couple releases before I can look into it more.
<magcius> killing unity-panel-service seems to get it back on track
<magcius> unfortunately apport doesn't seem to be catching it
<jcastro> didrocks: what's the sniffles tag for?
<didrocks> jcastro: I have no idea at all :)
<jcastro> I am guessing it's a "this bug makes mpt sad" tag
<didrocks> jcastro: heh, much agreed :)
<om26er> whats the irc nick of Jay ?
<om26er> bug 732678 I face this crash like every hour
<ubot5> Bug 732678 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/732678 is private
<om26er> its independent of the GPU reproduced with intel and nvidia
<mterry> tedg, to go back in time for a second, would you prefer the ability to tell when a dbusmenu is open or not be implemented as a property exposed over dbus or a close signal (to match the about-to-show signal)?
<tedg> mterry, I think it should be an event.  About to show is special in that it should be able to block the menu showing, closed doesn't need that.
<mterry> tedg, is event separate from signal?  You mean it should be an event::closed signal?
<tedg> mterry, I guess I'm think the dbus traffic should call the "event" method on the server.
<mterry> tedg, would listeners know whether the about-to-show was blocked?  i.e. would they be able to reliably tell when a menu was open?  Or maybe we can add both open and close event calls
<tedg> mterry, We can see whether there's a response in dbus-monitor, so they would be able to see that.  But, I'm not opposed to having both.
<tedg> mterry, I think (next cycle) we need to have an event mask to not send events menuitems don't care about.  (not really a mask, but a list of strings)
<mterry> tedg, my end goal is to be able to have the parser sync these events with menu-widget visibility in the app.
<tedg> mterry, Yeah, so having both would be handy in your usage.
<mterry> tedg, don't dbus signals work that way?  :)
<apinheiro> didrocks, one question, unity depends on gtk2 or on gtk3?
<didrocks> apinheiro: gtk2
<apinheiro> hmmm
<didrocks> why? :)
<apinheiro> because I have a problem compiling unity:
<apinheiro> src/PanelTray.cpp:34:62: error: ‘gtk_window_set_has_resize_grip’ was not declared in this scope
<apinheiro> and looking at the documentation
<apinheiro> http://library.gnome.org/devel/gtk/unstable/GtkWindow.html#gtk-window-set-has-resize-grip
<apinheiro> gtk_window_set_has_resize_grip ()
<apinheiro> Since 3.0
<didrocks> apinheiro: yeah, we have backported it to gtk2 in ubuntu
<didrocks> you don't use the distro package?
<apinheiro> didrocks, ah ok
<apinheiro> no, as Im working on a jhbuild environment for other things, I also have gtk
<apinheiro> didrocks, anyway thanks, I will move to use the distro package
<didrocks> apinheiro: yeah, will be easier for you I guess in that case. I think working of the jhbuild env should do it :)
<jaytaoko> didrocks: can you find this bug: #732678
<ubot5> Bug 732678 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/732678 is private
<didrocks> jaytaoko: you mean, give you access to it?
<Omega> jaytaoko: That bug is private, we can't see it.
<jaytaoko> Omega: yes, I was told
<NateW> If I may, I'd like to point out bug #689568 . It'd be a really simple fix, and the bug has been lingering since Lucid.
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 689568 in ubuntu-mono (Ubuntu) "Humanity icon used when copying files" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/689568
<NateW> I hope this would be the right place to point it out.
<NateW> ubuntu-mono is missing an icon, the fix would be to add one.
<aruiz> tedg, ping
<tedg> aruiz, Howdy
<aruiz> tedg, I have some questions about dbusmenu
<tedg> aruiz, It's perfect. :)
<aruiz> ah
<aruiz> nice
<aruiz> bye bye then
<aruiz> X-)
<aruiz> tedg, so, once you're done with a window
<aruiz> what are the exact steps to take
<tedg> aruiz, You should unregister it if you want.  But indicator-appmenu will notice the window has been destroyed and free the menus if you don't as well.
<aruiz> g_object_unref (server); then g_object_unref(root_menuitem);
<tedg> aruiz, You shouldn't need to unref the root item unless you're holding onto a ref for it.
<aruiz> uh
<aruiz> okay
<aruiz> I'm removing that
<tedg> aruiz, Creating it does cause a ref.  So if you create, then set, you're holding onto a ref.
<aruiz> tedg, I should unregister too right?
<aruiz> ah yeah
<aruiz> okay
<tedg> aruiz, I'd say that'd be nice.  You don't have to though.
<aruiz> tedg, so, another question
<tedg> aruiz, We have to handle the case where things crash anyway...
<aruiz> there are some sub windows in LO that are somewhat "special"
<aruiz> a couple of dialogs and the main libreoffice welcome window
<aruiz> I haven't managed to get an XID for those
<aruiz> it just won't let me get to the right interface to get that info from them
<aruiz> tedg, when that happens, the nautilus menus are shown in appindicator
<jporsini> tedg, Hello, do you know if there is some "ubuntu plan" to display the Liferea number of unread items in the Unity Launcher entry? I have quickly hacked code to do it and I wonder if there is somebody already working on such feature.
<tedg> aruiz, It shouldn't be the nautilus menus... are you registering an XID of zero?
<aruiz> jporsini, file a bug against the liferea package and submit the patch :-)
<NateW> tedg: is this channel the right place to discuss what i wrote earlier? ^^
<aruiz> tedg, no, there's no registration for those as far as I know
<tedg> aruiz, I'm not sure in those cases what we should do... as we don't have a lot of information.  Do you know if they're transient?
<aruiz> I have no idea
<aruiz> I can't get hold of those from the plugin
<tedg> jporsini, I don't know of anyone working on that.  That'd be cool though.
<jporsini> aruiz, hum, I asked the liferea team, but it seems that they prefer to do it outside liferea
<tedg> NateW, Best place to talk about it is probably on the bug...
<aruiz> jporsini, are you patching liferea itself or is there a way to do it from the outside?
<tedg> aruiz, Do the special windows have their own menus?
<aruiz> tedg, yes
<aruiz> tedg, but, I can't get hold of them, so no registration and no server is started
<tedg> aruiz, We've had to distro patch Liferea, they don't want to take the patches upstream.
<jporsini> aruiz: actually, I have written a very small daemon which is 'polling' liferea throw dbus and use libunity
<tedg> jporsini, It'd probably be better to take the distro patch and modify it to use libunity as well as libindicate.
<tedg> aruiz, Hmm, that's really weird.
<aruiz> tedg, install lo-menubar
<aruiz> and you'll see what I mean
<tedg> aruiz, I've got it.  Which windows?
<aruiz> open a terminal
<aruiz> and run libreoffice
<jporsini> tedg: in term of resources, yes, it should be better to modify liferea than using a separate process
<aruiz> tedg, that launch window
<aruiz> is an example
<tedg> aruiz, Uhg.  That's frustrating.  Is there a reason they're special?  I mean, could fixing the fact that they're special be a better answer than trying to work around it.
<jporsini> tedg: but I have never coded in liferea so I am not very confortable with the idea of modifying it
<aruiz> tedg, fixing the fact that they're special would seem like a straightforward thing to do
<aruiz> tedg, there's nothing straigtforward in LO I'm afraid :(
<tedg> aruiz, Yeah, I'm just curious if there's a reason or if it's an oversight.  "No one would ever need to look at this window..."
<tedg> aruiz, Let's call it a premature optimization :)
<aruiz> well
<apinheiro> gord, hi, you have been working on the dash keyboard navigation, right?
<aruiz> tedg, yeah
<jporsini> tedg: actually the integration of liferea in the indicator is done *in* liferea? not outside?
<aruiz> tedg, I get that all the time
<aruiz> tedg, the UNO interfaces are everything but stable actually
<tedg> jporsini, Well, there's already a patch there that touches most of the liferea code, so it'd only be exporting the same data a different way.  Plus, someone will review it. :)
<tedg> jporsini, Yes, inside.
<tedg> aruiz, Which, honestly, is the most surprising part of this project to me.  I had higher expectations for UNO.
<aruiz> tedg, some people only implement the functions they need and leave the rest of the interface returning empty data
<aruiz> yeah me too
<jporsini> tedg: ok, I am going to take a look at this patch it should be quite simple to add Unity integration if it is already done for indicator, thanks for the information!
<tedg> jporsini, No problem, good luck!
<aruiz> tedg, it's not only that I can't get the XID, I can't get the menubar object and hide it either
<aruiz> tedg, what's happening there, is it looking after the parent window's menubar?
<tedg> aruiz, I'm not sure, I think that BAMF isn't opening the window right.  If you switch focus it goes back to the stub.
<tedg> DBO, What's the command to dump all the xinfo off of a winow.
<tedg> window
<DBO> tedg, xwininfo
<DBO> or
<DBO> xprop
<tedg> An, there it is xprop
<tedg> DBO, Thanks!
<DBO> :)
<apinheiro> gord, sorry, connection problem, so again, have you been working on dash key navigation?
<tedg> Hmm, don't see anything odd about those windows.
<aruiz> tedg, nope
<aruiz> tedg, I might be able to fix the problem for that one
<aruiz> but no for some dialogs that have their own menubars
<tedg> aruiz, Well, I guess the options are a) try to make those windows not special 2) acknowledge the bug and make sure we don't show stubs for those windows.
<tedg> a and 2.  Nice.
<aruiz> hah
<jamalta> Hey, so there's no NUX_VK_* for lower-case letters...
<jamalta> Well, there is but for example 'a' is 0x61 but that's defined as NUX_VK_NUMPAD1
<jamalta> :\
<aruiz> tedg, I think that not showing stuff for a window that is not registered is not a bad idea in general
<aruiz> tedg, regardless of LibreOffice
<tedg> aruiz, Well, we were showing the stubs so there wasn't a big blank on the panel.  But that's going away in Unity as it'll show the window title there.
<aruiz> should I file a bug?
<tedg> aruiz, To not show stubs?
<aruiz> yup
<tedg> I think there is one, and I believe it's already assigned to me :)
<aruiz> ah
<aruiz> :-)
<kenvandine> ronoc, still got a i-s release coming?
<ronoc> kenvandine, i just sorted that rb volume setting to bug
<ronoc> kenvandine, I want to merge the icon testing stuff also and test against ted's release today
<ronoc> kenvandine, would tmrw straight after lunch (gmt) be fine for you
<kenvandine> ronoc, sure
<ronoc> that way you can release dbusmenu tonight, I pull it in the morning test and package and be ready for at 2
<kenvandine> ronoc, i won't run out of stuff to do today
<kenvandine> ronoc, dbusmenu is already uploaded
<ronoc> kenvandine, heh
<ronoc> kenvandine, great thanks
<LLStarks> does dropbox work with unity?
<LLStarks> *work in the background
<jamalta> LLStarks: It works but I don't think you'll see the icon yet
<jamalta> Not sure what the status is on custom tray icons with the unity bar
<kenvandine> i think you will see the icon
<kenvandine> dropbox added appindicator support
<jamalta> kenvandine: no, the icon doesn't show up
<jamalta> i see output that it registers, but the icon doesn't actually show up
<kenvandine> jcastro, did they not release that yet?
<kenvandine> i thought they did that like 6 months ago
<kenvandine> jamalta, http://forums.dropbox.com/topic.php?id=28721
<kenvandine> it was done a year ago... for lucid
<kenvandine> seems it might be broken right now
<jamalta> kenvandine: it's broken with unity
<jamalta> the dropbox icon works fine on the standard gnome-panel
<kenvandine> yeah, because there is no fallback
<jcastro> kenvandine: yeah it's broken right now
<kenvandine> in standard panel it is failing in appindicator so falling back to the notification area
<kenvandine> jcastro, ok... as long as it is known
 * kenvandine happily enjoys ubuntuone :-D
<jcastro> kenvandine: he usually doesn't fix things until betaish
<kenvandine> jcastro, guess he is afraid we are still breaking stuff
<jcastro> yeah
<jcastro> and they rev pretty quickly so I'm not too worried
<aruiz> gotta admit that the dropbox guys do a really good job at cross desktop integration
<LLStarks> ken, any hope for a new sound theme or cursor theme to accompany unity?
<jcastro> yeah they're pretty awesome
<jcastro> I told him about the download and number emblems too
<kenvandine> LLStarks, not that i know of
<kenvandine> aruiz, gotta love anyone that loves cross desktop integration :)
<aruiz> kenvandine, I take that as a compliment
<aruiz> :-)
<kenvandine> indeed :)
<kenvandine> i couldn't resist the comment though, considering all the blogging going on these days
 * kenvandine stays out of that :)
<jporsini> tedg, so... it was easier/faster to patch liferea... than writting a daemon, do the packaging and so on... :) And it works better the unity launcher count is updated directly as it is notified instantly
<jporsini> tedg, if I correctly understood, the process is to open a bug against liferea and attach the debdiff? Is there somebody to poke for review or something else to do?
<Omega> Can anyone tell me why this doesn't work:
<Omega> gsettings set com.canonical.Unity.Panel systray-whitelist ['JavaEmbeddedFrame', 'Wine', 'Skype', 'Dropbox']
<Omega> I've probably got something wrong in the value
<tedg> jporsini, Cool!  Yeah, poke kenvandine.
<tedg> He feels lonely if no one bothers him daily.
<kenvandine> hehe
<jporsini> tedg: he is https://launchpad.net/~ken-vandine ? just to be sure
<jporsini> ha he is on irc:)
<kenvandine> yes
<kenvandine> :)
<Omega> Aw man, you guys make me want to use RSS again.
<Omega> Is this Liferea as good as they say?
<jporsini> better:)
<jporsini> kenvandine: what do you want for a review? debdiff or a normal diff? or something else?:)
<kenvandine> ideally a bzr branch
<kenvandine> or a debdiff
<jporsini> kenvandine: well, I have never never used bzr so I prefere debdiff, except if you have strong preference to bzr:)
<kenvandine> nah
<kenvandine> that is fine
<jporsini> kenvandine, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/liferea/+bug/732848
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 732848 in liferea (Ubuntu) "Feature request: add unread items count in the Unity Launcher entry" [Undecided,New]
<Daekdroom> Hm. appmenu is still losing menus of minimized maximized apps.
<Daekdroom> But the non-maximized ones are alright all the time.
<artfwo> DBO, I hope you haven't forgot about that merge yet :)
<DBO> artfwo, still on my list :)
<DBO> sorry for the delay
<artfwo> okay, I'll go have some sleep then
<Ragas> Hi. I have a question regarding overlay-scrollbar. could somebody help me?
<Ragas> I've just buildt an ebuild to use overlay-scrollbar in gentoo. so far most seems to work. My Problem is: I've set "LIBOVERLAY_SCROLLBAR=1" globally but somehow not all Applications use the new scrollbar (everywhere). for example I've seen it working for Firefox in one of the videos, but on my machine it still uses the old scrollbar. XChat is the wierdest, since it uses overlay-scollbar for some but not all scrollbars.
<jamalta> Hi all, I need some input on a diff. It's for bug #725678 https://code.launchpad.net/~jamalta/nux/725678-ctrl-a-text-entry
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 725678 in unity (Ubuntu) "pressing ctrl+a in text entry inserts unknown character" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/725678
<jamalta> Obviously, using 0x61 is not appropriate, but using NUX_VK_NUMPAD1 isn't either. I see later in the code that there was some intention to use the GDK_* defined keys, but gdk never got included, and I'd want to confirm before I did something like that.
<danyR> just dropped by to say that this week's release feels and works great. congratulations! :)
<jamalta> I'll just leave create a MP so that it can be reviewed I guess :)
<Daekdroom> Hm. Firefox lost its menu, and dbusmenu-dumper couldn't find it
#ayatana 2011-03-11
<Omega> What's with all the drama on the blags?
<TheMuso> Is it at all possible to launch unity without the panel service getting run?
<TheMuso> Hrm looking at the code, doesn't seem like it.
<jbicha> I'm trying to fix a bitesize bug but I'm not really sure how to build unity-place-applications to test my changes, anyone online to help?
<LLStarks> i'm a sad panda. unity panel really needs custom icon support. dropbox, xchat, etc need it.
<RAOF> In the launcher?
<LLStarks> well, i'd like the xchat thing to wiggle if i get pinged
<LLStarks> but i was thinking more along the line of applet-like icons
<LLStarks> and yes, i know applets are impossible
<LLStarks> or so i've heard
<LLStarks> *applet-like icons in the traditional panel positon
 * RAOF would quite like a system-monitor applet-y thing; you could do that by pushing icon updates if you wanted to.
<kenvandine> hey kvalo
<kvalo> kenvandine: good evening. you are up late :)
<didrocks> good morning
<kenvandine> kvalo, uploaded
<kenvandine> good morning didrocks
<jbicha> howdy
<kvalo> kenvandine: wow, this late? thanks a lot
<kenvandine> kvalo, no worries
<didrocks> hey kenvandine
 * kenvandine rejects ted's merge proposal
<didrocks> kenvandine: how do you feel? I'm sure you always feel good rejecting ted's merge proposal :)
<kenvandine> hehe
<kenvandine> indicator-datetime released today and is actually much buggier
<kenvandine> i am surprised to say that... it was pretty buggy already
 * kenvandine isn't going to sponsor this
<kenvandine> well time for bed, good night all!
<didrocks> see you kenvandine!
<kvalo> this morning indicator-datetime was claiming that it's thursday
<didrocks> kvalo: it's because you stil have a lot of work to do! ;)
<didrocks> that's a trap ;)
<kvalo> ah :)
<elricl> Hello,I am getting this bug http://pastebin.com/Z8qhp0wv , when I am trying to update Natty.Any ideas?
<MacSlow> hey there folks
<czajkowski> aloha
<elricl> Hello.I just read the alt f2 article on omgubuntu and updated my natty.No alt f2 dash.Any ideas?
<njpatel> elricl, did you log out/log in?
<elricl> Found the problem,my mirror was laggin behind,downloading from the main.
<njpatel> aah
<njpatel> cool, hope you like it :)
<elricl> I am sure I will.
<elricl> :)
<elricl_> Still.Installed all updates.Rebooted a coupe of times,still no alt f2 love.
<jporsini_> kenvandine, poke?
<elricl> any ideas? njpatel
<njpatel> elricl, open ccsm and look at unity plugin, does it have the "run a command" option bound to Alt+F2?
<elricl> nope,not even a run command.
<elricl> wait a sec.I think I did something stupid.Let me come back a little later.
<njpatel> heh, okay :)
<njpatel> fwiw it sounds like you have an old unity
<njpatel> you should have 3.6.6
<njpatel> and the very latest unity-place-applications
<njpatel> ( 0.2.38-0ubuntu1)
<elricl> I think i am running my own build of old unity
<elricl> pulling from bzr now
<elricl> I think i am running my own build of old unity.rebuilding now.
<njpatel> elricl, are you building into a non /usr directory?
<elricl> to /opt
<njpatel> because you'll need to cp the latest .place files from /usr/share/unity/places/
<elricl> following http://askubuntu.com/questions/28470/how-do-i-build-unity-from-source.
<njpatel> into /opt/share/unity/places
<elricl> Ok,will do that.
<aruiz> kenvandine, I just did another release that fixes the crashes
<elricl> njpatel: Love the alt f2. :)
<njpatel> elricl, heh, awesome! didrocks is the man!
<didrocks> :)
<elricl> Ok.Now my turn.Am gonna fix atleast one bug this weekend.
<Cimi> dbarth_, njpatel I'm here (if you read the mail)
<njpatel> Cimi, hey
<Cimi> loicm, too
<njpatel> Cimi, had a question re: scrollbars
<Cimi> thx to android tethering
<Cimi> over wifi
<njpatel> Cimi, is the "orange" going to be made into showing on overlay only?
<njpatel> hover*
<Cimi> njpatel, ?
<njpatel> Cimi, or is the colour going to be adjusted to make it less striking?
<njpatel> Cimi, the overlay scrollbar is a bit too visible right now, it stands out
<Cimi> njpatel, it is base[SELECTED]
<Cimi> can be easily adjusted
<njpatel> interesting
<njpatel> Cimi, maybe it needs to be shaded? I might play around if I hve some time, I'll stop bothering you right now, though :)
<Cimi> shaded?
<Cimi> you mean brighter?
<njpatel> darker
<njpatel> it's a bit too bright
<kenvandine> aruiz, great
<kenvandine> hey jporsini
<Cimi> njpatel, I'm not bothered for you, I'm angry because internet down means no killzone on PSN for the weekend
<jporsini> kenvandine, hello! I have put the debdiff, and I have also create a bzr branch and ask for a review from you. I never do that, so I hope that I did not make too much mistakes
<kenvandine> jporsini: no worries
<kenvandine> i'll review that sometime this morning
<jporsini> kenvandine, nice! that's really not urgent
<njpatel> Cimi, heh
<kenvandine> jporsini: what was the bug number again?
<jporsini_> kenvandine, bug #732848
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 732848 in liferea (Ubuntu) "Feature request: add unread items count in the Unity Launcher entry" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/732848
<kenvandine> jporsini_, thx
<kenvandine> seb128, i didn't upload indicator-datetime last night, it was much buggier than the previous version :(
<seb128> kenvandine, but there was only a few commits?
<kenvandine> yeah
<kenvandine> i think karl will be back today, so maybe we can get some other fixes in too
<elricl> Hello.Do i have to logout and login each time I make a change to unity code and rebuild it ?
<kenvandine> ronoc, ping
<kenvandine> ronoc, i have experiencing something rather odd right now...
<kenvandine> every few seconds my sound indicator icon turns red and then back to white
<kenvandine> i assume pulse dying and restarting...
<ronoc> kenvandine, hmmm that is a mute blocking state
<ronoc> kenvandine, is your sound muted ?
<ronoc> and are you playing music ?
<kenvandine> muted
<kenvandine> it has stopped now
<kenvandine> for about 10 minutes though, ever few seconds it seemed to change
<ronoc> kenvandine, if you are muted and something tries to play something tries to play audio (sound effects, or music or whatever) that state will be fired
<artfwo> elricl, no, it's enough to just run compiz --replace with a proper PATH
<Daekdroom> Hm. unity --reset doesn't reset the launchers.
<ronoc> kenvandine,sorry can see what I'm doing now, don't know if that made sense
<ronoc> so the mute blocking state is triggered when the device is muted but something tries to play out through that that sink (device)
<ronoc> kenvandine, just need todo  some merging and a little test and then I'll roll up
<vish> Daekdroom: bug 731578
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 731578 in unity (Ubuntu) "unity --reset-icons is needed to restore default launcher icons" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/731578
<Daekdroom> Thank you.
<kenvandine> ronoc, oh... maybe it was blinking while i was having a chat in empathy and it was playing sound for messages received
<kenvandine> interesting, never noticed that befreo
<kenvandine> before
<ronoc> kenvandine, yeah its looks a bit odd if you don't know what its for
<ronoc> kvalo, time for a review ?
<ronoc> https://code.launchpad.net/~cjcurran/indicator-sound/keyboard-rewind-forwind/+merge/53012
<kvalo> ronoc: can it wait 30 mins or so?
<ronoc> kvalo, was hoping to release soon
<ronoc> kamstrup, about ?
<kvalo> ronoc: ok, I'll do it now then
<ronoc> kvalo, thanks
<kvalo> ronoc: approved with my usual nitpick about commenting out code :)
<ronoc> kvalo, oh thanks, I keep forgetting to delete my commented stuff, well spotted, will fix
<ronoc> kvalo, I comment out debugs just in case i need them again
<ronoc> save me having to write them in again
<ronoc> if i were to delete them
<kvalo> ronoc: then I suggest a compile time flag to enable them
<kvalo> ronoc: eg. is_debug() or whatever you like
<ronoc> kvalo, at some point if had an ide that would work consistently i would do this
<kvalo> ronoc: it's easy to do and makes code a lot easier to maintain. I strongly suggest to do it. I can even do it for you if you want :)
<ronoc> kvalo, okay cool
<lamalex> jcastro, the bookmarks toolbar pops up when you go to make a new tab
<jcastro> what do you mean?
<lamalex> re: your post
<lamalex> you say you dont want to get rid of the bookmarks toolbar
<lamalex> but it comes back when you do new tab anyway
<lamalex> it's so nice
<jcastro> oh dude!
<jcastro> I've never seen that before!
<lamalex> it's the best feature of chrome
<lamalex> ha that might be hyperbole :P
<lamalex> but you know
<nmarques> didrocks, ping
<jbicha> howdy
<jbicha> I posted a branch which I believe fixes bug 732981 can anyone help review it?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 732981 in unity (Ubuntu) "Application sections dropdown is not alphabetized" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/732981
<artfwo> jbicha, I think you should have proposed it for merging in the trunk
<artfwo> it helps the devs to review by showing a diff between your branch and the parent branch
<jbicha> ok, done
<jbicha> I thought I needed to put someone as reviewer but I guess it can fill that in automatically
<jcastro> jbicha: if you just propose it it plops into the queue
<jcastro> and then we poke people to review the queue
<jbicha> thanks and can anyone else confirm bug 732978 ?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 732978 in unity (Ubuntu) "Find Media Apps & Find Internet Apps doesn't point to the right category" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/732978
<jcastro> sigh, I keep mixing up my windows when maximized on 2 screens
<jcastro> so I keep closing the wrong one
<jcastro> jbicha: here's what they look like: https://code.launchpad.net/unity/+activereviews
<jporsini> jbicha, I reproduce with unity-2d if it helps
<jbicha> jporsini, which bug?
<jporsini> jbicha, 732978
<kenvandine> jporsini: i can reproduce that
<nmarques> guys I need some help with a small problem with nux :/
<nmarques> http://susepaste.org/27226433
<nmarques> Unity is crashing on me... this is the output from gdb I could get
<nmarques> the strange thing is that the file it fails to get is actually on that location, and doesn't seem to be corrup
<jbicha> jcastro, mine is actually at https://code.launchpad.net/unity-place-applications/+activereviews but same idea
<jcastro> oh whoops, I should keep an eye on those
<kenvandine> nmarques, that isn't the cause of the crash
<kenvandine> it just doesn't have enough debug info
<kenvandine> oh, maybe i am wrong
<nerochiaro_> is there any launchpad project for the "commands" place in unity ?
<nerochiaro_> and if not should i just report bugs against it in unity ?
<tsnieman> Hey there. I had a question about what route I should go about to post an idea concerning the indicators? I posted it on Ubuntu Brainstorm a while back and got nice feedback, not sure where to go from there.
<danyR> nerochiaro_: I think commands place is bounded to the unity-applications-place in LP
<nerochiaro_> tsnieman: probably reporting a bug should do be the next step, i suppose
<nerochiaro_> danyR: ok, thanks
<tsnieman> nerochiaro_: Thanks.
<ronoc> kenvandine, sorry for delay with that
<ronoc> kenvandine, will upload today if you are happy with it (today being Friday after all)
<kenvandine> :)
<kenvandine> no worries
<kenvandine> should be low risk
<kenvandine> i would be more hesitate to upload a big dbusmenu change today :)
<ronoc> kenvandine, makes sense, mainly bug fixes, rewind and fast forward should also be working
<ronoc> now
<kenvandine> :)
<ronoc> just hold either button down for more than 0.8 of a second and it will start to skip in that direction
<and471> mpt, ping
<aruiz> njpatel, hey there
<njpatel> aruiz, hey dude
 * njpatel realises gnome-settings-daemon just crashed
<njpatel> aruiz, sorry, had some system issues
<aruiz> njpatel, heh
<aruiz> njpatel, so, I'm hunting hackers without a hackergotchi on PGO
<coz_> hey all
<aruiz> njpatel, you are on my list!
<aruiz> :-)
<njpatel> aruiz, oh nose
<njpatel> nose?
<njpatel> noes
<aruiz> ?
<njpatel> I'll have to find a pic
<njpatel> :)
<aruiz> just send me a high res picture, I'll do the work
<njpatel> Cool, will do over the weekend :)
<aruiz> njpatel, cheers!
<LLStarks> oh jeez
<LLStarks> i was just looking for him
<LLStarks> borderless ambiance looks amazing
<LLStarks> njpatel, the resize corner needs to be more visible though
<njpatel> LLStarks, yeah, and also less visible in certain situations (terminal)
<LLStarks> on an lcd, it can be invisible at certain angles
<njpatel> interesting
<kenvandine> aruiz, your not going to tell njpatel his head isn't good enough?
<kenvandine> that is what i was told by the former planet maintainer :)
<njpatel> haha
<njpatel> bloody Jeff ;)
<kenvandine> he just said "your head isn't good enough for pgo"
<njpatel> Was I scaring away the public?
<kenvandine> then disappeared for 2 weeks
<LLStarks> njpatel, resize corner falls under light-themes or another package? wanna file a bug.
<njpatel> LLStarks, gtk
<\sh> dear unity devs, how can I start more then one terminal from the unity launcher icon bar? ;)
<njpatel> \sh, middle-click on the launcher
<njpatel> \sh, even better, submit a patch to gnome-terminal that adds "Open new window" to the quicklist :)
<aruiz> kenvandine, hahaha
<kenvandine> njpatel, i tried that with g-t
<LLStarks> err, which gtk
<kenvandine> their command line option to open a new tab doesn't work
<njpatel> oh, did it not work?
<LLStarks> *gtk package
<\sh> njpatel: argl...that's really difficult with a two button touchpad ;)
<njpatel> kenvandine, but new window does, right?
<kenvandine> no new ones
<kenvandine> no
<njpatel> \sh, it'll be a right click option soon :)
<kenvandine> i wanted one for opening a new tab
<\sh> njpatel: great...
<njpatel> right
<kenvandine> there is a flag for that
<kenvandine> but it seems to get ignored
<njpatel> \sh, Ctrl+Alt+N if you have it focused
<njpatel> Ctrl+Shift+N
<njpatel> even
<njpatel> ah, that sucks
<\sh> njpatel: that's my problem ;) I don't have all terminals always focused I just need a fast way to open new terminals ;)
<elricl> Try Ctrl + Alt + T
<njpatel> \sh, Ctrl+Alt+T
<njpatel> heh
<\sh> oh damn...yes the old shortcut
<elricl> njpatel: Is asking a new window patch worthy? I can just change the destop file right?
<\sh> njpatel: thx for getting my head straight :)
<njpatel> elricl, you can, but we want it for all users right
<njpatel> \sh, heh, np :)
 * \sh is now waiting that the world explodes when the worlds reads a crazy idea of mine about being more apple then wanted ;)
<elricl> njpatel: Lets say I wanna write that patch,what file should I be modifying?
<njpatel> elricl, /usr/share/applications/gnome-terminal.desktop
<njpatel> elricl, let me find the instructions, hold up
<kenvandine>  --window works, but --tab opens a new window too
<njpatel> elricl, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Unity/LauncherAPI#Quicklists the "static quicklists" section
<elricl> njpatel: Yeah,i actually played around it a while
<njpatel> sweet
<njpatel> unity probably needs a restart as I doubt it's looking at the files
<elricl> njpatel: I am just confused,how to write a "patch" for this.
<njpatel> elricl, oooh
<njpatel> elricl, just add the new file to a bug, I'm sure the maintainer can patch it for you. Otherwise you'll need to aptch the packaging
<njpatel> also, it might be nice just to get it in upstream too
<didrocks> Kaleo: around?
<didrocks> Kaleo: you confirmed bug #733371, I can't reproduce it
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 733371 in unity-2d "The commands place entry doesn't allow to run commands with arguments" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/733371
<\sh> njpatel: is it possible to have this dbusmenu thingy also showing the menu in an appindicator ?
<njpatel> \sh, yep, that's how it works
<didrocks> alt + F2, type "zenity --question" works there
<njpatel> (underneath)
<and471> kvalo, hey, we are on OMGUbuntu :) http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/03/indicator-network-is-looking-good-in-natty
<and471> kvalo, the toggleswitch looks good :)
<elricl> Hey,I just read that there would be a Q & A section for new unity every friday,can anyone temme which channel?
<\sh> njpatel: so my idea which just appeared on planet is not so far from reality...
 * njpatel looks
<kenvandine> those omg guys pick stuff up quick
<\sh> njpatel: don't hate me or kill me or kick me ;)
<Kaleo> didrocks: let me have a look
<elricl> Hey,I just read that there would be a Q & A section for new unity every friday,can anyone temme which channel?
<Kaleo> didrocks: ok, I can
<Kaleo> didrocks: maybe it's something we do in Unity 2D?
<njpatel> \sh, your working around the launcher....I already hate you! ;)
<Kaleo> nerochiaro_: ^
<njpatel> \sh, no, it's not off, you might want to look at libbamf to help you get the app information
<njpatel> \sh, though I'm wondering what the exactly problem is that your trying to solve
<njpatel> (maybe we can still fix it as other users might have the same issue)
<didrocks> Kaleo: hum, do you support url activation?
<Kaleo> didrocks: what's that?
<didrocks> Kaleo: it's the only thing I can think of
<didrocks> oh oh
<nerochiaro_> Kaleo: what ?
<didrocks> Kaleo: what does pressing enter do in unity 2D?
<Kaleo> didrocks: right now, nothing
<LLStarks> wow... that was a bad unity crash. compiz decorator died and my lvds went color crazy when i tried to alt-sysreq-k.
<didrocks> Kaleo: isn't what the bug is about? :)
<Kaleo> didrocks: no
<Kaleo> didrocks: ah
<Kaleo> didrocks: I see
<didrocks> Kaleo: so, you click on the first item?
<Kaleo> didrocks: you are correct sir
<didrocks> Kaleo: the first item corresponds to the entry
<didrocks> :)
<Kaleo> didrocks: what should happen when hitting enter?
<LLStarks> at any rate, i was wondering if connman is making the cut for natty.
<didrocks> Kaleo: activating right now the first entry of the first group
<\sh> njpatel: actually I would like to have something like the old style "tasklist" from fvwm...I do have really a lot of apps running on one desktop (don't use multi desktop stuff, sadly) and I want to get my app back in the foreground as fast as possible.. and having the launcher mostly not on the left side, a simple indicator would help me to find my apps again, and eventually having a textual reprsentation of the app running with opened documents
<didrocks> Kaleo: we need to refine though so that ensuring the model is synce
<didrocks> synced*
<Kaleo> didrocks: ok, so that's not related
<Kaleo> didrocks: to test we click on the first result
<didrocks> hum
<didrocks> and it doesn't launch?
<Kaleo> didrocks: nope
<Kaleo> didrocks: maybe we do something wrong
<Kaleo> nerochiaro_: are you following this?
<didrocks> Kaleo: can you check the model contains as the first entry: unity-runner://<command> ?
<Kaleo> didrocks: on it
<didrocks> Kaleo: I bet there is something in your dbus implementation
<njpatel> \sh, interesting
<nerochiaro_> Kaleo: so it works in unity with arguments and not in unity-2d ?
<Kaleo> nerochiaro_: right
<njpatel> \sh, how many apps? have you seen the <Super> N shortcuts for the launcher?
<Kaleo> didrocks: (unrelated question, removing window borders from the theme breaks Unity 2D badly visually and I suspect classic GNOME with metacity as well, is that known?)
<nerochiaro_> Kaleo: ok, but i will have to go out in 20 minutes or so
<njpatel> \sh, I use them extensively now to move to an app. doing the key-combo twice gives your window spread of the application windows
<\sh> njpatel: yes...but it doesn't help me, somehow...normally I have more then 20 terminals (gnome/terminator) and quite a lot of browser windows open...
<didrocks> Kaleo: no. The design team should be aware of this as they manage the package
<didrocks> Kaleo: you can point it's also an issue with the fallback (No effect)
<Kaleo> didrocks: right
<didrocks> which is the first experience with nvidia card
<njpatel> \sh, aah, okay, I think I understand the use-case
<Kaleo> didrocks: who should I ping?
<Kaleo> didrocks: rather, who uploaded the change? :)
<didrocks> Kaleo: let me see who uploaded the theme
<Kaleo> :D
<didrocks> :)
<njpatel> \sh, I'm going to think about it over the weekend....there has to be something better than an indicator :)
<didrocks> Kaleo: sladen is the maintainer
<Kaleo> didrocks: hmmm, actually "zenity --warning" and then clicking on the first result works!
<\sh> njpatel: well, it just came back to my mind, how apple was/is doing that for their apps, having the finder menu..(and I'm not an apple fanboy!!)
<Kaleo> didrocks: I must have been clumsy!
<Kaleo> didrocks: ok
<Kaleo> nerochiaro_: ^
<didrocks> Kaleo: waow? are you playing with the args? :p
<Kaleo> nerochiaro_: actually "zenity --warning" and then clicking on the first result works!
<njpatel> \sh, right, I don't mean to comment on your post, I meant to add something in Unity that can take care of that use-case
<didrocks> Kaleo: the only thing that doesn't work right now is <if the first result isn't synced yet> and <if the command should be launched in a terminal>
<njpatel> \sh, I think the designers + developers are very heavy tab users so we haven't come across that situation
<Kaleo> didrocks: by synced you mean at the dee level?
<nmarques> kenvandine, sry, I was out for a while, got something to attend to
<nerochiaro_> Kaleo: here the dash just hides but i see no zenity popup
<Kaleo> nerochiaro_: are you running from trunk?
<\sh> njpatel: forget about the post...it was just a quick shot of something I had in my mind...20 minutes hack, taking more time to find the necessary bits and pieces for appindicator ;)
<didrocks> Kaleo: right, that the first item entry isn't updated in unity{3,2}D (the term)
<njpatel> \sh, heh :)
<didrocks> nmarques: did you restart the place after upgrading?
<nmarques> didrocks, I haven't upgraded yet
<nmarques> didrocks, it's still nux 0.9.30 and 3.6.2
<didrocks> oupss, nerochiaro_ ^^
<\sh> njpatel: actually a good practice to do dive back into dbus magic ;)
<Kaleo> didrocks: understood
<didrocks> nmarques: ok, not that old :)
<Kaleo> didrocks: thanks and sorry for the noise
<didrocks> Kaleo: no worry ;)
<nmarques> didrocks, I'm packaging the new version now
<didrocks> nmarques: excellent, package the new places version as well :)
<njpatel> \sh, heh, you should check out dbusmenu, it underpins a lot of unity and all the indicators
<nmarques> didrocks, stupid question, is places required ?
<didrocks> nmarques: no, you can remove them
<didrocks> it's just updated only when you restart unity
<nmarques> didrocks, I haven't packaged them as our zeitgeist stack isn't really implemented officially
<didrocks> ok :)
<sladen> Kaleo: I'm sure the instigator of the change (mark), the implementor of the change (njpatel) and the upload of the change (sladen) would all love to have a solid report of the (in)sanity of 0px borders.  I even opened a bug #733233 just in-case anyone might need to add such feedback!
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 733233 in light-themes (Ubuntu) "Increase shadow area to 45 pixels (but not grip area)" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/733233
<kenvandine> ronoc, uploaded
<njpatel> sladen, Kaleo As mentioned originally, fallback mode and unity2d will need some magic there
<\sh> njpatel: jepp.I'm already reading the sources ... but somehow I'm the api documentation
<Kaleo> sladen: I don't think that bug report describes at all the issue
<ronoc>  kenvandine, brill thanks
<Kaleo> sladen: metacity does not have shadows and needs borders
<Kaleo> sladen: that's the issue
<Kaleo> njpatel, sladen: question: why upload something we know is partly broken?
<njpatel> Kaleo, I wasn't expecting it to be uploaded today but I don't think it's an issue. We can test it on the main setup, it's alpha
<njpatel> It also is a beautiful way to ensure it does get fixed
<Kaleo> njpatel: I disagree, uploading broken things is the best way to ship an incomplete product
<njpatel> Kaleo, if there was no way to revert, yes
<njpatel> Kaleo, but thankfully there is
<Kaleo> njpatel: let's revert right now then
<njpatel> hooray
<njpatel> Kaleo, let's not, let's try and fix it
<njpatel> Not that I have *any* control of this
<sladen> Kaleo: you need to clearly document the issues on the bug report before we can act on it :)
<Kaleo> sladen: let me open a bug report
<sladen> Kaleo: I opened a bug report specifically before uploading so that it could be linked it
<sladen> Kaleo: it's the same one I pasted above:  https://launchpad.net/bugs/733233
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 733233 in light-themes (Ubuntu) "Increase shadow area to 45 pixels (but not grip area)" [Undecided,Fix released]
<Kaleo> sladen: this bug report does not describe the issue
<Kaleo> sladen: but I can definitely link the new bug to that one
<sladen> Kaleo: it's the same one where I copied the relevant bits of the otherwise super-secret decision on an internal list
<sladen> Kaleo: so that there would be a public documentation of where the request came from and when
<Kaleo> sladen: I understand that
<Kaleo> sladen: did Mark expect to change the behaviour for Metacity users?
<Kaleo> sladen: has it been said to him that it would?
<njpatel> Kaleo, I raised the concern in my first post
<sladen> Kaleo: obviously if you can document technical grounds why we should do something else, then we can act on those
<njpatel> "If you guys like it too, can we make something like this default for
<njpatel> Unity? My main concern is in 2d mode (no Compiz magic), but maybe we can
<njpatel> have a fallback for that one, or the resize grip would do..."
<Kaleo> njpatel, sladen: I suppose part of the issue is that I was not included in that discussion
<sladen> Kaleo: and if we do this publicly on the bugtracker it's also clear what we're responding to
<njpatel> Kaleo, design list
<njpatel> yes, publis
<njpatel> publicly*
<sladen> Kaleo: right, and this is the problem with private decisions like this.  Which ... is why I moved it on to a bug report, and linked to that /before/ uploading
<Kaleo> sladen: that's a sane move
<Kaleo> so, I am going to create the bug report and link to it
<Kaleo> who is going to fix it?
<Daekdroom> Who knows.
<njpatel> Kaleo, I think we can do something to metacity to make it work, should be easily enough patch, will speak to sam about it
<njpatel> Kaleo, but if you can subscribe me to the bug, much thanks
<njpatel> have a good weekend all!
<Kaleo> njpatel: will do
<Kaleo> njpatel: thanks
<kvalo> and471: nice :) good work andy!
<Kaleo> sladen: https://bugs.launchpad.net/light-themes/+bug/733431
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 733431 in unity-2d "Windows lack borders: visually unpleasant and leaves only one option to resize" [High,Confirmed]
<and471> kvalo, hehe, I didn't tip them off :)
<Kaleo> sladen: thanks for the explanations, I hope that will move things forward
<Kaleo> sladen: just attached a screenshot
<kvalo> and471: I think we can thank jcastro for that :)
 * jcastro looks innocent!
<and471> ah :)
<jcastro> and471: if you could just answer people's questions in the comments that'd be a win.
<and471> kvalo, I think we can let him off because all the comments seemed positive :)
<Omega> Alright, I'm going to install liferea then :)
<and471> jcastro, ah sure I will try :)
<jcastro> oh who fixed liferea for the launcher?
<jcastro> DBO: around?
<Omega> (I dunno, I am just getting tired of checking every blog manually)
<DBO> jcastro, yes
<jcastro> DBO: got time to review branches?
<jcastro> it'd be nice to get these 2 new folks in before the weekend
<DBO> jcastro, not right now
<DBO> sorry
<Omega> woohoo unity update \o/
<Omega> Can anyone point me to where I can see a changelog?
<jbicha> Omega, try https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity and just click the View Full Changelog link in the top right corner
<and471> jcastro, I answered all the GUI stuff, but I shall leave the network technology comments to kvalo in case I embarrass myself :)
<Omega> Thank you, brother.
<Omega> (or sister)
<jbicha> no problem, Launchpad has a lot of features but sometimes it's difficult to find the feature you want
<kvalo> and471: thanks a lot. I'll answer myself tomorrow, need to get some fresh air now
<kvalo> and471: btw, outstanding work with the toggleswitch! it was extremely easy to adapt it to the network menu
<and471> kvalo, ah I am glad to hear it, I wasn't able to see it yet because I am not on natty, but you made it fit really well!
<kvalo> I'm just ashamed how I implemented my making a copy of the code, but I didn't have much time
<kvalo> and471: I just changed the background color for the active part and made ypad smaller. it was so easy that even I could do it ;)
<and471> hehe
<and471> kvalo, no need to be ashamed, we will (hopefully) move to Gtk.Switch for GTK3 so there is no use spending too much time on it
<kvalo> and471: yeah, that was exactly the excuse I was telling myself
<and471> :)
<kvalo> :)
<kvalo> but now I need to go, talk to you later
<kenvandine> aruiz, lo-menubar uploaded
<aruiz> kenvandine, nice!
<aruiz> kenvandine, we are >< this close to have something decent
<aruiz> :-)
<nmarques> unity 3.6.4 breaks build with:  http://susepaste.org/78880034
<nmarques> anything I'm missing ? :/
<kenvandine> /usr/src/packages/BUILD/unity-3.6.4/src/PanelTray.cpp:34:62: error: 'gtk_window_set_has_resize_grip' was not declared in this scope
<kenvandine> nmarques, you need the resize grip patch for gtk2 i suspect
<kenvandine> 044_grips.patch in the ubuntu gtk package
<nmarques> ok... adding it ;)
<kenvandine> :)
<kenvandine> that isn't new, but maybe unity didn't require it before
<nmarques> kenvandine, yeap, I didn't got it in my gtk2 cause there was a change it the other patches would be merged with the openSUSE gtk stack
<nmarques> Vincent not gonna like this for sure ;)
<nmarques> kenvandine, was this patch reported to upstream?
<kenvandine> i don't know the status of that patch
<kenvandine> it got merged upstream in gtk3
<kenvandine> and we have a backport of it for gtk2
<kenvandine> tedg!
<tedg> Hey kenvandine!
<tedg> Are all the Europeans out drinking?  Is it safe to come out?
<kenvandine> hehe
<nmarques> kenvandine, cool, then we have a greater chance of Vincent letting this one slide in. I'm looking at the backport and making the necessary changes to integrate it on our GTK2 stack. should be cake. Going to report this for Vincent for review. Thanks for the info.
<kenvandine> thx
<danyR> I just noticed, how do I lock my screen in unity?
<Omega> Whoa, the invisible borders are so beautiful.
<jfi> DanRabbit, ctrl+alt+l
<jfi> danyR, , ctrl+alt+l
<DanRabbit> jfi: ?
<jfi> DanRabbit, sorry for the noise, bad completion, I wanted to reply to danyR not to you
<DanRabbit> ah no worries
<danyR> jfi: that was the old way. now I don't seem to be able to do it, either with that keystroke or through session indicator
<htorque> danyR, no real help, but it works fine here
<danyR> htorque: strange. I don't even get the option in the session indicator.
<Omega> I like this last update a lot.
<Omega> I'm enjoying my tiny unity :)
<kenvandine> seb128, if we ever get a new release of indicator-datetime to upload
<kenvandine> it has a launcher for the preferences dialog
<kenvandine> which means we don't need the g-s-t one
<kenvandine> they even have the same name, so you can't tell them apart in the launcher
<seb128> ok, mterry opened a bug about that yesterday, replacing the g-s-t capplet
<seb128> not sure we need a launcher if you can open it from the indicator
<kenvandine> no.. you can't always
<seb128> right
<kenvandine> you can hide the whole indicator now
<kenvandine> so getting rid of the g-s-t ones seems best
<LLStarks> njpatel, another nitpick. the download popup in firefox has its search bar obscured somewhat by the resize corner.
<kenvandine> jporsini_, good work on liferea
<jporsini_> kenvandine, thanks!
<jporsini_> kenvandine, I wonder if I should remove the count when closing liferea or not
<kenvandine> i didn't change any of your code, but i modifed it a bit
<kenvandine> lp:~ken-vandine/liferea/fix-for-bug-732848
<kenvandine> take a look
<kenvandine> you should hide the count when it goes to 0 though
<kenvandine> that was my only code wise feedback i had
<kenvandine> you should also hide it on dispose too
<jporsini_> ok, what should be nice probably is to be consistent with other application
<kenvandine> still pushing
<jporsini_> is there some guideline?
<kenvandine> not that i know of
<kenvandine> but it doesn't make sense to display a 0 there
<kenvandine> just hide it
<kenvandine> that is what we did in empathy and xchat
<kenvandine> and evolution
<jporsini_> even 0 is an information
<kenvandine> not to me... i see it as noise
<jporsini_> ok, so if the choice of evolution and IMs, the best is to be consistent
<kenvandine> the lack of a number means i am good :)
<kenvandine> yeah, just do a set visibiltiy to false on 0 and on shutdown
<kenvandine> other great
<kenvandine> :)
<jporsini_> yes, easy
<kenvandine> the changes i made are packaging related
<kenvandine> since liferea uses patches instead of inline changes
<kenvandine> i pushed your changes into debian/patches/libunity.patch
<kenvandine> just to be consistent with the package
<kenvandine> i prefer inline myself
<jfi> I don't understand what you mean by "uses patche instead of..."
<kenvandine> a separate patch file
<kenvandine> in the debian/patches/ dir
<jfi> Oo I miss this point
<kenvandine> jporsini_ had made the source changes in the source branch
<kenvandine> which works fine
<kenvandine> but then you have a mix of changes in the source branch and patch files that get applied at build time
<jfi> kenvandine, yes, I was not aware of this 'patch' possibility, that's the first time I submit somethink:)
<kenvandine> :)
<kenvandine> no worries
<kenvandine> so you should be able to look at the branch i pushed and see what i changed
<kenvandine> bzr merge  lp:~ken-vandine/liferea/fix-for-bug-732848
<kenvandine> then bzr diff
<kenvandine> for the record though, it doesn't look like you really need to hide the count when you quit
<kenvandine> but it just seems like the right thing to do for me :)
<kenvandine> i won't reject it either way
<jporsini_> still a choice, the point is to be consistent:)
<kenvandine> i am going to upload it as is so people can start testing it
<kenvandine> just propose it to me again when you hide the counter
<jporsini_> yes, I will to all changes this weekend, for the moment I am busy to do fix for my real job:)
<kenvandine> yup, no rush :)
<kenvandine> thx for the great work!
<jporsini_> thx for the review!
<kenvandine> anytime!
<kenvandine> jporsini_, oh, actually not going to upload this yet :)
<kenvandine> we need to get the release team to approve it
<kenvandine> jporsini_, so after you get that change done, lets get the release team to approve it
<jporsini_> kenvandine, ok, what is the process for this step? Do I need to do something?
<kenvandine> just subscribe ubuntu-release to the bug
<kenvandine> but first let me review the last change
<kenvandine> so there isn't a bunch more back and forth or anything
<jporsini_> ok
<kenvandine> this kind of makes me want to use liferea again :)
<jporsini_> kenvandine, I have reviewed your changes, it is just about moving changes to a 'patch', right?
<kenvandine> yup
<jporsini_> ok, so to resume:
<jporsini_> 1) turn unvisible the counter when unread item == 0
<jporsini_> 2) turn off the counter when the application is closed
<kenvandine> yes
<kenvandine> and 2 isn't very important...
<kenvandine> afaict
<jporsini_> yes and it is impossible to implement it in all cases
<jporsini_> if liferea crash.... no way:)
<kenvandine> yeah
<jbicha> kenvandine: why is your extension not named libreoffice-globalmenu ?
<jbicha> nm, I guess there was already a bug about that
<danyR> DBO: Is Software Center really going to have Unity integration as it's in the spec (I just read it! :D) ?
#ayatana 2011-03-12
<kenvandine> jbicha, not really mine... i didn't name it :)
<jbicha> oh ok :-)
<aryan> Hello... Anyone here???
<jbicha> hi
<aryan> hey..
<aryan> Are you a noob or regular Open Source contributor ?
<jbicha> haha
<jbicha> um I do a little here and there, would like to do more but I don't know a lot about programming
<aryan> sorry i'm new to this ...
<jbicha> I think I know the basics of what's going on though
<jbicha> did you have questions?
<aryan> well my situation is bit different.. i do a little bit programming in c c++.. nothing in linux though..
<aryan> but i want to contribute to FOSS.. since i've been using ubuntu since karmic...
<jbicha> I think a lot of Linux developers started on other platforms
<aryan> i read abt bite size bugs... but had some doubts...
<jbicha> there's more people around weekdays US/Europe time
<jbicha> have you ever used bzr or git before?
<aryan> i read some stuff abt basic svn n stuff @ openhatch.org ... and mayb ill be able to work with bzr...
<jbicha> ok, try this: http://askubuntu.com/questions/28470/how-do-i-build-unity-from-source
<aryan> I have a lot of free time for a few weeks now... so i thought i'd help someway..
<jbicha> and I can help walk through those steps if you get stuck since I just got started with this yesterday
<jbicha> lol
<aryan> hehe...
<jbicha> but I've played with bzr and launchpad some before that
<aryan> well.. do i have to do it on natty while running natty or can i use VM??  [i've never used VM b4, but i dont want to create new partition for natty in my laptop]
<jbicha> I'm not sure but I don't think Unity runs in VMs :-(
<jbicha> so you wouldn't be able to test your work which isn't good
<aryan> oh... okay.... then ill make space......
<aryan> so let me get the process straight... correct me if im wrong....
<jbicha> I live dangerously and continually run the development release but if you depend on your computer to work...
<aryan> 1. install natty
<jbicha> source code for certain packages takes up lots of space
<aryan> 2. update everything..
<aryan> get source codes and development packages for unity
<aryan> compile and run it....
<aryan> then find a bite size bug from launchpad and get it assigned to myself???
<jbicha> yeah basically
<aryan> use bzr to update the versions of files...
<aryan> change the code and commit the changes???
<jbicha> well you won't have commit privileges, you can push the branch to launchpad and then propose it for merging
<aryan> okay... thanks buddy.. i really wanna help... but im really a bit worried abt finding really hard code in those files... hav not worked with gtk/ graphics stuff except some opengl...
<jbicha> I think you'll do fine, most of the code I don't understand but that's the point of bitesize...there are things I can figure out well enough to help out
<aryan> oh.. i was talking abt a local commit.. as i found in launchpad page
<jbicha> Now Start Coding on http://unity.ubuntu.com/getinvolved/ gives the basic bzr commands you'll be using
<aryan> okay... i gotta start somehere.... or ill never do anything... thanks for the help buddy.... im from india and its noon here... ill comeback later in the day or on monday.... thanks a lot budddy.
<jbicha> where in India?
<aryan> cochin
<aryan> what abt u??
<jbicha> I'd like to visit Kerala some day, I used to live in Bahrain and almost every Indian there was from there
<jbicha> God's Own Country
<jbicha> I live near DC, USA now
<aryan> haha.. yeah.. its a nice place.... would have been better if we had the population density of some european country.. :-(
<aryan> so you are american??? do visit kerala ... u have lots to see... and a very different culture ....
<jbicha> yes, American
<aryan> okay.... i would be leaving to oman in couple of weeks as im changing jobs.... lots of malayali[keralite] expats in the gulf....
<aryan> anyway thanks again man... see u around later...
<jbicha> yup
<elricl> Any idea if  https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/728598 is fixed? or if anyone is working on it?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 728598 in unity (Ubuntu) "Dragging a file to the bottom left corner should send it to the trash" [Medium,Confirmed]
<jbicha> elricl: it works for me
<jbicha> oh, never mind I didn't read the bug close enough
<elricl> Hello again,sorry got disconnected.
<elricl> What do your meant it works for your?
<jbicha> sorry, I didn't read the bug close enough
<jbicha> it was being worked on here though: https://code.launchpad.net/~artfwo/unity/fix-for-728598/+merge/52523
<elricl> ah,too bad.I was hoping to start my bug fixing with that particular one.
<elricl> kamstrup:ping.
<elricl> Any idea if Dynamic Quicklists are implemented?
<elricl> Anyone?
<jfi> kenvandine, Hello, should I "resubmit proposal" or you can do the review in the previous merge proposal? At least the new commit appears in the same page
<coz_> hey all
<marnux> i'm having a hard time navigating through the code to find what i need, is there any documentation available about the classes,... and what they do or are supposed to do? i can't seem to find any.
<Daekdroom> Aww. Borderless theme by default was reverted :(
<Daekdroom> Well, what bothered me about them is that the whole window appeared larger than the window manager.
<Omega> It was? :<
<Daekdroom> Omega, yep, I got the rss feed from nattychanges right now
<mamoo> Is unity safe for general serfing right now? I'm new in linux OS
<aryaputhran> hello mamoo... im no expert, but ass far i know, if u are really new to linux, you should always install stable version of OS/Software . Unity [the version where all the current development is being done]is being readied for next version of ubuntu called ubuntu 11.04 natty narwhal  and is still in testing stage with alpha 3 stage.. So u should now install ubuntu 10.10 which is very stable now
<aryaputhran> and install 11.04 after couple of months of its stable release.... if u feel adventurous and like tweaking and finding out bugs and doing a little bit of command line stuff to rectify it, then mayb u can try natty...
<aryaputhran> try natty now i mean
<mamoo> Yeah better with the stable version waiting the new inerface to come later. Do you use protection software with natty? -  Thanks for reply
<aryaputhran> i currently use maverick 10.10 ...  im planning to help with Open source i can and hope to download and install natty in a few days... The architecture of linux OS was designed to be multi user [ many users can use the same system] and hence they were designed to be very difficult to hack/infect . Fewer people use linux hence fewer criminals decide to write viruses for linux.  Normally security bugs in linux are solved very fast, as a lot of peopl
<aryaputhran> e work on it, far more than a company can probably put to work on a problem. But the final answer is that its the user that has to be intelligent. prevention is better than cure... dont use pirated software, update the OS and software as soon as updates are available. Dont run applications u dont trust. if in doubt, search online and make sure the application can be trusted....
<aryaputhran> for ur information, i've installed an application called clamTK in linux which i run on usb storage devices everytime and hard disk once in a month. it usually finds a lot of windows viruses... I try to prevent infestation.. so far i have no problems...
<coz_> hey guys
<Omega> aryaputhran: Normally windows viruses don't work on Ubuntu, there's not much to worry about really.
<aryaputhran> oh... i know that.. what i meant was that when i plug in a friends pen drive, some times i find windows viruses.... i know they dont affect my ubuntu and clam TK finds them and i can delete them.....  i had friends thanking me for deleting viruses .. :D i guess ubuntu on a memory stick can be used to delete viruses in a windows  system...
<aryaputhran>  
<Daekdroom> Unity panel themeability is not entirely the same as gnome panel's, given I have a bright panel when I should have a dark one.
<Daekdroom> From where does the panel pick up its colors? Just like a window?
<coz_> hey guys
<LLStarks> wow...
<LLStarks> didrocks is awesome.
<LLStarks> bug 714707
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 714707 in unity "[launcher] New Default favorites" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/714707
<coz_> hey guys
<Omega> hey
<jporsini> kenvandine, ping?
<yuzodo> why does Mark Shuttleworth get the call to make the themes 1px again?
<calcfreak89> 0 pixel borders are so amazing
<Daekdroom> yuzodo, metacity issues, and he says it looks bland
<yuzodo> i thought unity will be compiz?
<yuzodo> a lot of the omg ubuntu readers preferred 0px
<Daekdroom> Metacity will still be available for those who can't or won't use compiz
<yuzodo> yo mpt
<yuzodo> what up with changing back to 0px?
<mpt> hello
<yuzodo> hi
<yuzodo> so the fact that a lot of people prefer 0px it's back to 1px?
<yuzodo> *besides
<calcfreak89> why is the border back to 1px?
<calcfreak89> so many more people like 0px
<calcfreak89> just do what the community wants, which is 0px borders
<yuzodo> i thought it was all about freeing up screen estate
<yuzodo> the 0px will really make a difference
<jbicha> maybe it will go back to 0px for unity but remain at 1px for unity-2d & classic
<calcfreak89> then it would be inconsisten
<calcfreak89> inconsistent*
<yuzodo> yeah
<jbicha> I agree that without shadows 0px is more annoying than useful so it has to be different
<yuzodo> the patched ambiance theme (with no shadows and 0px) is very popular lol
<calcfreak89> yeah it's very popular
<calcfreak89> I know like 4 people that use it
<calcfreak89> and I don't have many friends
<yuzodo> lol!
<yuzodo> k so anyways
<yuzodo> jbicha, you're saying that despite sabdfl wants it to be 1px it might change back to 0px?
<jbicha> he proposed the 0px thing so maybe he'll change his mind if he sees a prototype that satisfies his concerns
<yuzodo> he proposed it?
<yuzodo> and now he's saying it looks bland
<calcfreak89> wow but 0px is so much better
<calcfreak89> I thought Linux was built by the community
<yuzodo> in some regards yeah calcfreak89
<Omega> unity-panel-service was using 2 GiB of my memory.
<Omega> It made everything unbearably slow.
<Daekdroom> Omega, that memory leak has been partially fixed
<Daekdroom> That reminds me I have to ask. Is anyone else losing minimized application menus?
<jbicha> I take back my claim that he proposed it
<yuzodo> ok jbicha
<MeanEYE> evening
<Omega> There should be a memory monitor that just monitors unity's memory and kills it if it goes over X.
<Daekdroom> That is the most lazy workaround hack ever, Omega.
<Omega> Daekdroom: Oh, no, I didn't mean that as a fix.
<Omega> I was mostly kidding, really.
<Daekdroom> I have a problem with taking people too serious.
<MeanEYE> ^^ indicator applet could use a hack like that
<MeanEYE> atm, it's eating 152MB of RAM
<Daekdroom> MeanEYE, one of unity's leaks is unity-panel-service and has the same cause as indicator-appmenu
#ayatana 2011-03-13
<MeanEYE> how come it's not fixed yet?
<MeanEYE> I mean indicator menu?
<Daekdroom> I don't think they've found all the causes, or the fixes.
<MeanEYE> oh ok
<MeanEYE> it's closely related to adding options or menus to it
<MeanEYE> pidgin is mostly to blame for my high usage
<MeanEYE> constant updates of who came online are the ones eating memory
<MeanEYE> hm, I might sit and write testcase :D
<calcfreak89> do you think by ubuntu 11.04 beta 1 that it will be stable enough for everyday use, or should i just wait for the final release?
<Daekdroom> calcfreak89, if you're considering classic gnome, it feels stable, very stable.
<calcfreak89> no i was planning on using unity lol
<calcfreak89> oh and another question, is unity going to have rearrangeable icons on the launcher?
<Daekdroom> It does already
<Daekdroom> You can fixate launchers, unfixate, change order etc
<Daekdroom> Sometimes it'll cause unity to crash..
<calcfreak89> oh i tested alpha 3 and it wasn't there
<calcfreak89> so is it available in the daily builds or something?
<Daekdroom> It's been available for awhile.
<calcfreak89> really?
<Daekdroom> You have to click on the launcher and hold, and then drag it to the right
<calcfreak89> ooooo ok sweet ill try that now
<calcfreak89> gotta boot it first
<calcfreak89> woah
<calcfreak89> that's awesome, i never knew that, thank you
<MeanEYE> and that tells you how Unity is intuitive :)
<MeanEYE> I truly hope unity gets multiple-display support
<calcfreak89> YES
<MeanEYE> in 11.04 that is
<calcfreak89> yeah
<MeanEYE> I need that badly
<MeanEYE> :D
<calcfreak89> i used to have 2 monitors but they were different sizes so it was terrible
<calcfreak89> but if i get another of the same resolution that would be nice
<MeanEYE> I have 2 identical wide screen monitors
<calcfreak89> nice
<MeanEYE> not really, they are dell's :D
<calcfreak89> oh lol
<calcfreak89> imagine 3 samsung OLED monitors
<MeanEYE> paid 2x than normal, got 1/2 the quality
<calcfreak89> when oled screens get bigger and cheaper
<MeanEYE> oh, I hope I live to see the day
<calcfreak89> lol
<MeanEYE> also those transparent screens <3
<calcfreak89> giant touch screen OLED screens that you can roll up and put in your pocket
<MeanEYE> true rgba :)
<calcfreak89> yeah
<calcfreak89> lmao!
<calcfreak89> great joke dude
<MeanEYE> there's a showcase of laptop with that screen
<calcfreak89> lol cool
<calcfreak89> http://www.engadget.com/2010/01/07/samsungs-14-inch-transparent-oled-laptop-video/
<calcfreak89> WOAH!
<MeanEYE> ^^ yeah that
<MeanEYE> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rwCi-WqMIFA
<MeanEYE> so, yes, I wasnt joking :D
<MeanEYE> haha
<MeanEYE> but since behind my monitors is just a wall
<MeanEYE> it would be interesting
<MeanEYE> unless I put aquarium there or soemthing
<MeanEYE> talk about saving space :D
<calcfreak89> yeah
<coz_>  hey guys
<glaslos> good morning. I just upgraded from 10.x to 11.04. Everything went smoothly just a small issue: the network connection icon in the panel appears twice.
<glaslos> and I'm missing the bluetooth icon
<glaslos> okay, just solved the bluetooth issue on my own
<coz_> hey all
<zniavre> good afternoon
<zniavre> im using unity2d with metacity composite and also with compiz on , why unity (3d) can 't work ? it only load an empty desktop ?
<MeanEYE> hm, anyone from ubuntu team here?
<evilvish> jcastro: haha! it was only time until someone figured out how to get cube working with Unity ;p  » https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/711561/comments/19
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 711561 in unity (Ubuntu) "Compiz won't allow Desktop Cube plugin to load with unity" [Wishlist,Won't fix]
<jcastro> I think you can just change the XML to turn it on
 * czajkowski is upgrading to Natty, if the install ever finishes 
<kklimonda> yeah, dpkg feels slower and slower from one release to another..
<dashua> evilvish, jcastro,  https://launchpad.net/~dashua/+archive/light-themes . Check it out :)
<Omega> I think the Backlight Mode should be 'Backlight Toggles' by default, it looks nicer :)
<Omega> And you can recognize the icons better
<Omega> My memory be leakin'.
